# 6/27 Raw Discussion Thread: Where's Roman? :D



## KyloRen (Jun 25, 2016)

Sheamus vs Crews...please no...GAwd no!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Think I'll be tuning in. Last week's show wasn't great, but wasn't too bad either. Will be interesting to see how they dance around the Roman suspension.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Expect some returns. Meltzer said a former WWE wrestler was offered a contract with a start date of last Monday. Obviously the unnamed wrestler rejected said offer. Nevertheless, it indicates that the WWE is looking to reintroduce wrestlers or debut wrestlers prior to the draft in 22 days.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Does that blurb about the women's division claim that Sasha was in Team PCB? There's no S in PCB last time I checked WWE :lol

Any Raw with Dean as champion will be entertaining to me, so yay!

Interested to see how they go about explaining why Roman is absent, though.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I will tune in.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Davy Jones said:


> Expect some returns. Meltzer said a former WWE wrestler was offered a contract with a start date of last Monday. Obviously the unnamed wrestler rejected said offer. Nevertheless, it indicates that the WWE is looking to reintroduce wrestlers or debut wrestlers prior to the draft in 22 days.


:angle
:angle
:angle


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

@Clique 

:cudi


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

TKOW said:


> :angle
> :angle
> :angle







:mark:


----------



## ChrolloLucilfer (Jun 24, 2016)

#PushBrayOffACliff said:


> :mark:


I think I'd actually tear up if I hear that song play again and the "You Suck!" chants on WWETV. Kurt was one of my heroes in the early and mid 2000's, I was one of those messed up kids who loved heels even more than babyfaces. His match with HBK at WrestleMania 21 is still my favorite match of all time.



KyloRen said:


> Sheamus vs Crews...please no...GAwd no!


I'm fine as long as we don't get to hear Apollo talk, dude desperately needs a manager.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Wasn't here for last weeks Raw thread as I was behind on watching MITB then Raw. So happy Dean is WWE world heavyweight champion roud. Him with the title on Raw was amazing

In before the fuckery


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

I dont have work on Tuesday this week so I might actually stay up and watch Raw for a change, meaning this is my second consecutive week watching Raw since the two weeks around when Daniel Bryan left. I barely watch Raw once a month these days.

Ambrose draws for me


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I thought Angle was confirmed to not appearing in the WWE?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

> Will The Lunatic Fringe get his hands on The Architect, three weeks before they collide in WWE Battleground’s anticipated *Triple Threat Match*?


I feel like we're about to get a repeat of this nonsense in some ways.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

I hope see Sasha defeating Dana.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

I'll be watching just out of hope for a Kurt Angle return. I really doubt it, but it's the only way I can convince myself to watch RAW.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

Dean should bring out a cardboard Box of Roman and set it in the ring with him and Seth.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

I'll be there with my roommate. Hopefully it'll be a good show. Anyone else going to Raw ?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Hopefully Sami Zayn starts a new winning streak.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Looking forward to how KO and Zayn turn up the heat even more on their feud.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Kurt fucking angle. Now we are talkin!!!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Is that a spoiler?


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Kemba said:


> Is that a spoiler?


I don't think so. I'd be shocked if Angle shows up tomorrow. WWE seemed pretty vehement in denying his claim of returning to the company. Who knows, though. :lol


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Does that blurb about the women's division claim that Sasha was in Team PCB? There's no S in PCB last time I checked WWE :lol
> 
> Any Raw with Dean as champion will be entertaining to me, so yay!
> 
> *Interested to see how they go about explaining why Roman is absent, though.*


I really doubt they'll mention it at all.


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

So which former Smackdown GM will show up this week? Vickie? Heyman? 

I'm interesting in seeing how they dance around this whole Roman suspension. My guess is they'll say he suffered a concussion.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

HereComesTrouble said:


> So which former Smackdown GM will show up this week? Vickie? Heyman?
> 
> I'm interesting in seeing how they dance around this whole Roman suspension. My guess is they'll say he suffered a concussion.


They'll do the same thing they did on Smackdown;: Say nothing.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Actually really enjoying the product lately. I had a blast with MITB. Been watching it on and off, and haven't been around the Forum for a while due to life stuffs. Looking forward to see Ambrose more as Champ on RAW. 

Intrigued to see RAW a lot more due to the Roman stuff as well, which I only just found about, which shows how much I haven't been keeping up with anything like at all outside of just watching the shows when I can. :lmao I thought it was a troll at first.

I'm actually really glad. I thought them doing the Triple Threat before SS was moronic, even though I'd love to see it, it should definitely be saved. I'm hoping they just do Ambrose/Rollins now, has it been confirmed what they're doing? Otherwise the build will be shit if they just have Roman randomly come back to the match when his suspension is up at Battleground.

I think what's making me me more amped for these shows lately is the news of the Draft, I was always a big fan of the brand split, and that's got me extremely excited for next month. I love having a reason to watch Smackdown again soon.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Wonder if anyone will notice Roman's absence


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:



















And apparently that is how "the guy" has been getting ready for Raw to :reigns2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

[hide][/hide]


deanambroselover said:


> Wonder if anyone will notice Roman's absence


Getting perched for the 'Roman Roids' chants. :kappa


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Week 2 of Dean bringing back dem absentee viewers. :ambrose5


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Can it please be Bischoff tonight?


----------



## Slicked (Jun 18, 2016)

The casuals will be confused tonight with it just being Seth and Dean feuding


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

THE SHIV said:


> Week 2 of Dean bringing back dem absentee viewers. :ambrose5


Dean "Ratings" Ambrose :ambrose5


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for Raw:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think Roman has been doing alot stronger drugs than weed :maury 



The Fourth Wall said:


> **** hidden content ****
> 
> Getting perched for the 'Roman Roids' chants. :kappa


Cant wait for that


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Y'all can't keep bringing up Angle like that, I don't think my body is ready for something like that


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for Raw:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He must have been a lot stronger shit than you usually do because he was actually a part of Raw rather than just watching it. ACP watching every week and then when I ask how it was I get the same response every week :Rollins


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for Raw:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Little known fact: RAW is an acronym for *R*oman's *A*lways *W*asted.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Breezango vs Golden Truth, Corbin squash match & Crews vs Sheamus.

Bring it on!


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Wow at all the optimism in this thread, well that's understandable I mean: no Authority, no Roman Reign, its really feels like a new era. Still not going to watch

Also,


> Charlotte who, in spite of her usual arrogance, seems visibly concerned whenever *her former Team PCB ally* hits the scene


lol WWE what the shit :lol:lol:lol
Maybe they meant this storyline for Becky and got confused :lmao


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

SmackDown is literally gonna be so empty this week


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Just under 5 hours to go till fuckery.


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

In before the fuckery

Wonder what chant will the crowd say for Reigns?


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

The only reason people will tune in is cos of Dean the WWE world heavyweight champion roud feels so good to type that


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

American_Nightmare said:


> SmackDown is literally gonna be so empty this week


Attendance has been hurting all year long.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Where does the fuckery originate from tonight?


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Dean is carrying the company on his back now and he proved that this weekend by doing double duty on Sunday


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Raw emanates from Tampa. Then a big percentage of the roster will have to fly from Tampa to Honolulu, and then to Japan.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Finn Balor, teasing...... Again.


----------



## sarcasma (Jan 9, 2009)

This will a big RAW for Dean to see if the ratings improve or it was just due to an after PPV bump.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Finn Balor needs to stop playing with his lego and get on Raw

Dean will own this Raw as champion hes the man now


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

It's indicated that Bayley is backstage at Raw today.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/747511204822810624


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Miz and Maryse will return tonight.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Last week's RAW was good. Fingers crossed, tonight is another solid show. 

I am curious if creative cancels the triple threat. It's a bit awkward to have a main event and one of the participants isn't there. I didn't like it during Mania with HHH/Roman and it makes even less sense now. Reigns should be taken out of the match and return as a heel.

Hopefully, Becky and Sasha get some decent screen time. 

I like Miz and Maryse. Miz/Cesaro would be a good feud for the IC title.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Curious what goes down with Ambrose and Rollins tonight.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

No interest in Raw tonight. As long as the Hotdog Cart Man is the title holder I'm checked out.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Anything special planned for this thing? Surprise return? Anything?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Looking forward to RAW tonight, want to see how the crowd reacts to Roman's suspension.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

People need to stop being so bitter about Dean being champion he deserves that title he busted his ass on the indys for years before WWE even noticed him


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

So is Owens going to be allowed a win tonight?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Rollins/Ambrose feud has by far the most amount of development storyline wise on the roster right now. I would expect there to be a bigger focus on all of the other storylines tonight. They need to catch up BIG TIME.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Honestly can't even remember what happened last week on Raw but 4 weeks without Reigns should make things interesting. Let Ambrose and Rollins build the feud, shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

God Movement said:


> Looking forward to RAW tonight, want to see how the crowd reacts to Roman's suspension.


Well assuming he won't be there, why would they react to it at all?


----------



## WúlverClub (Jan 25, 2016)

Please friends, lets not get too excited. Aim for the worst, anything else is a bonus. Angle isn't there, Balor and Bayley are there because its about an hour and a half from where they live, but... what if...


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Watched 1996 Nitro earlier to make watching RAW easier.

Nitro was on fire at the time. So much better than anything we'll ever get from WWE today.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

SDWarrior said:


> Well assuming he won't be there, why would they react to it at all?


We'll see.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Any chance ROCK stops by for a lame,overly long segment?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

"Stephanie McMahon is advertised to return on tonight's Raw in Tampa."

Guess who will be watching the Game of Thrones re-airing. And whatever else is on until 11:00.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

SDWarrior said:


> Well assuming he won't be there, why would they react to it at all?


Because they fucking love Roman, so some undercard filler match is guaranteed to get a Roman chant.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

After England's shambolic performance, I might just watch the first hour tonight and see how it goes. Clearly I'm delusional if I think an episode of WWE Raw will cheer me up, and if I think England are good enough to beat Iceland, but hey-ho. Ambrose as Champ plus the Reigns fallout (if mentioned) are worth tuning in for.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh man, it was so nice without Steph last week, it's a shame she has to come back :lol


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Time for Ambrose fans to put their money where their mouth is, and tune in for his segments tonight. :cudi


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Ready for some fuckery.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Getting ready for my weekly dose of fuckery


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

No Roman.. Damn, this could be a great RAW :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Fringe said:


> Time for Ambrose fans to put their money where their mouth is, and tune in for his segments tonight. :cudi


I can't help, I live in the wrong country  Raw doesn't air here till Wednesday, BOO.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Soooooooo here they are hyping the triple threat.

Yep, Roman is gonna come back from a wellness policy violation punishment straight to the main event of a PPV to wrestle for (and maybe) win the WWE title. :lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Can we please have a moment of silence....











:mj2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Will Roman rise above suspension and appear anyways?







:nah He'll be released from the Phantom Zone next month.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao Booker implying Seth and Roman politicked to the top? :lol


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Can we please have a moment of silence....
> 
> 
> 
> ...












More accurate


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Rollins kicking off RAW. :Cocky How long before Dean,then a McMahon interrupt?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Fringe said:


> Time for Ambrose fans to put their money where their mouth is, and tune in for his segments tonight. :cudi


Been doing it since 2011. Damn sure ain’t stopping now that he’s champion.



TyAbbotSucks said:


> Can we please have a moment of silence....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes let’s be saddened by the one month death of his push followed by the rebirth shortly after.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

THE SHIV said:


> Will Roman rise above suspension and appear anyways?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Phantom Zone? Too bad he doesn't get released into the Impact Zone.

Who is that? Why.. it's Ramen Roans


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Sami/Owens being compared to Bret/HBK :clap


----------



## WúlverClub (Jan 25, 2016)

Nakamura posted a photo of Itami at an arena (presumably the RAW arena) with the caption, 'He's ready...' Out of all the guys and gals there is to make a return/surprise debut, Itami would be quite underwhelming at the moment, at least on the main roster. No disrespect to him either, because he's awesome, but NXT is where he should be just now.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Midnight Rocker said:


> :lmao Booker implying Seth and Roman politicked to the top? :lol


 What did he say?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

THE SHIV said:


> Rollins kicking off RAW. :Cocky How long before Dean,then a McMahon interrupt?


I’ll give it about 10 minutes. And as long as it’s not Stephanie (which it will), I’m fine with it.

I’m going to laugh at them trying to skirt around Roman’s suspension in this segment. If they acknowledge it I will give them kudos but I expect them to completely ignore it.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

WúlverClub said:


> Nakamura posted a photo of Itami at an arena (presumably the RAW arena) with the caption, 'He's ready...' Out of all the guys and gals there is to make a return/surprise debut, Itami would be quite underwhelming at the moment, at least on the main roster. No disrespect to him either, because he's awesome, but NXT is where he should be just now.


Considering he’s been of NXT TV for over a year, it would be really dumb if they put him on Raw unannounced. Going to assume it’s just Nak channeling his inner Balor and trolling it up on social media.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Phenomenal One said:


> What did he say?


Graves was just heeling it up and saying Ambrose is a horrible champion and should be fired. So Booker fights back with something along the lines of "at least Ambrose earned it, and didn't get the title via backdoor deals and politics." :lol

Of course, needless to say, everybody (including Book) chuckled it off and it was just Booker being Booker. :lmao


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> I’ll give it about 10 minutes. And as long as it’s not Stephanie (which it will), I’m fine with it.
> 
> I’m going to laugh at them trying to skirt around Roman’s suspension in this segment. If they acknowledge it I will give them kudos but I expect them to completely ignore it.


Steph will acknowledge it, once the crowd starts a "Roman Drugs" chant or something to the effect while she's trying to talk. She doesn't like to be interrupted.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Between the last two RAWs being pretty good, MITB being fun (at least in the promoted matches) and even last week's SmackDown being decidedly non-bad, I just want to see if they can keep it up and string together yet another decent quality show...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

TD Stinger said:


> I’ll give it about 10 minutes. And as long as it’s not Stephanie (which it will), I’m fine with it.
> 
> I’m going to laugh at them trying to skirt around Roman’s suspension in this segment. If they acknowledge it I will give them kudos but I expect them to completely ignore it.


During the pre show, Booker alluded to 30 days, but with zero explanation of why.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Its that time again


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Damn, I'm more excited for CWC than anything in WWE right now.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

THE SHIV said:


> During the pre show, Booker alluded to 30 days, but with zero explanation of why?


Hm, hopefully they’re just straight up with everyone then.

They announced it themselves, can’t make anything up for it otherwise they look bush league.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

THE SHIV said:


> Damn, I'm more excited for CWC than anything in WWE right now.


The CWC :mark:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Let the #WWEFuckery Begin!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Let's get ready to change the channelllllllll!!!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Well, here we go.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

THE MAN starting out the show :rollins


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The franchise Seth Rollins


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> The CWC :mark:


*BRYAN and MAURO!!!!* :fuckyeah


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This WWE title build is going to be so ackward yet hilarious without Reigns.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:rollins


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That pop.

:mark:


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Still weird seeing Seth without a briefcase/championship.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

They're still going with the triple threat?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

THE MAN :rollins


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

THE SHIV said:


> During the pre show, Booker alluded to 30 days, but with zero explanation of why.


Yeah, it was strange, he just brought it up out of the blue. Then, Stanford said something like "it will be interesting to see how it will be for Roman to come out after a month and fight for the title."


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Hahahaha still going with the triple threat

:ha


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

So how does WWE handle Roman's **ahem**, indiscretion. :hmm:


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Let's do this. Can't wait for everyone to start complaining about Rollins' 20 minute promos again lol. Hopefully no more long-winded stuff.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Such subtle disdain in Cole's voice when he said 'Byron Saxton' :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Yay Seth! :Seth


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth getting an unheel like reaction. :Cocky


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Still going with the triple threat. :lol


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I love Seth without that blonde streak. Good on them to change it.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

And no Roman Reigns to interrupt The Man tonight :lenny


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:rollins


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:cocky:


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

CM Rollins


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Still going with the triple threat :reneelel


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Uh-oh, Seth going on Roman.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rollins shooting :mark:


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

OH SHIT LAD


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

The crowd is enthused for the match they've always wanted


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Go to see they brought it up


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

:rollins


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth doing the live mic HBK GIMMICK.

:mark:


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Vince out here makin Seth take this L for the team :maury


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Rollins gives no fucks :Cocky


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Damn, I'm surprised they're doing this.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

He's not shooting

This is scripted


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

FUCK YEAH SETH.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

"Not supposed to talk about it"

- Tweet appears on the titantron


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Holy Shit!!


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Rollins is trolling, and I love it.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Not supposed to talk about it.

Has Tweet ready in production.

:heston


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

His voice hurt man.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:rollins


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/747578490346569728


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

HOly shit vince is pissed if they doing this


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Go to see they brought it up


Yeah it's probably for the best. It's better than brushing it under the rug.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Holy shit they embarrassing Reigns on live TV:lmao:lmao :sodone

THE FUCKERY NEVER STOPS. :vince2


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Yep. They're going to genuinely attempt to bring Roman back as a sympathetic babyface. Idiots.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Look! Up in the sky! It's a bird, it's a plane! It sure as hell ain't


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Seth in fucking genius mode right now


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Lmbo Seth is great :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

He needs to say REigns isnt the good guy, hes not the bad guy, hes the drug guy


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Seth solidifying that babyface turn. :banderas


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Hey, they moved the stupid podiums out of the way. By the way, this is epic.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

kokepepsi said:


> HOly shit vince is pissed if they doing this


WRESTLING IS FAKE

Good lord.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:Cocky


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Scripted or not, it's pretty funny they're actually covering it.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

TheatricalEssence said:


> Such subtle disdain in Cole's voice when he said 'Byron Saxton' :lol


Saxon fits better with Lawler and Mauro. 

Otunga would be an interesting experiment with JBL and Cole. Then again I would like to see something even more different and see SD maybe called by the kickoff crew from their position away from the ring.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:clap :clap :clap


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

It's so unsettling to see WWE acknowledge reality.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow, Vince set Rollins out for the burial (Rocky promo against Austin after walk-out memories)


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:rollins with that shovel


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I don't now what to thinkg about this.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

THE SHIV said:


> Look! Up in the sky! It's a bird, it's a plane! It sure as hell ain't


I love how you are revelling in this moment :bryanlol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth killing it.

:mark:


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Damn, Seth speaking dat truth.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Rollins is so much awesome...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Imagine if they actually took him out lol


----------



## ChrolloLucilfer (Jun 24, 2016)

Friendly reminder : Roman Reigns is a babyface.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Things I've learned today:

-3 year olds are incredibly perceptive.
-There is no real difference between white and yellow American cheese.
-Seth Rollins owns Roman Reigns.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

This is really going to be a redemption storyline :lol

THOSE MOTHERFUCKERS


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Rollins with dat face pop :mark:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Seth's right though, it is the right thing to do to take him out.. Kayfabe or not.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I suppose it's better to acknowledge Roman's shortcomings directly.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Hawkke said:


> Scripted or not, it's pretty funny they're actually covering it.


Reminds me of HHH bringing up Dr. Black to Jeff Hardy or Rock telling Austin to take his ball and go home


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Seth gets bigger pops than Dean Ambrose


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Seth Rollins. Unreal.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Speaking of owning it... Rollins is OWNING IT right now*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Rollins owns THE DRUGGIE Roman Reigns! its true!*


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

This is impressive burying. He must have really pissed off Vince haha.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

I knew they would use this on the storyline, they did teh same with Jeff Hardy and that was way worse. It could add another layer to Reigns character once he returns.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

THE DUDE :ambrose5


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

The Dude, The Man....and no The Guy :lenny


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Shut up, JBL. Chris Benoit was World Champion.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Oh look here comes goofy "lunatic" Ambrose. I thought he was supposedly changing for the better?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

This is the match I wanna see, anyway :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> Scripted or not, it's pretty funny they're actually covering it.


Its Vince's way to punishing Reigns.

Also may mean that Reigns is no longer protected. in the past Vince would never let anyone cut a promo like that on Reigns. I bet Reigns lost his shine.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Fans seem more excited at the prospect of Ambrose/Rollins than the Triple Threat...I mean do they really hate Roman that much that they would rather the match without him? :bryanlol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Raw is Coma!

:HA


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

get my mans ambrose some new music.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

This feels so good.

Dean and Seth. In the spotlight.

How it was supposed to be.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

The Dude, wtf? :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Watch them have Ambrose be a bitch boy and rehabilitate Reigns' character.

:vince


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

A Road Warrior pop that was not...........


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I love you Dean.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

They need to turn Roman Reigns heel. How can he return after getting shitted on like that lol.

Seth Rollins is the man.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Right when Seth starts talking about Reigns, my laptop had to be a dick and freeze up. Fuck you.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

I can't believe anyone honestly thinks that was a "shoot" just now.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> This is really going to be a redemption storyline
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It sure is :ha


----------



## ChrolloLucilfer (Jun 24, 2016)

Dean Ambrose is what would happen if Heath Ledger's Joker and Han Solo had a kid.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

I hope that dude in the front row with the MITB briefcase cashes in on Dean Ambrose tonight

Looks like he could beat him in real life


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seriously, please don't tell me anyone thinks that was a real shoot. :bryanlol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Then when Dean comes out, Rollins slips back into heel mode. WWE :lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao
Ambrose.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

This is pretty much the ideal way to deal with the situation.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Dean forgives Roman. You should too. :vince$


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

AJ STYLES!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Dat AJ Pop


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

AJ ! This is a surprise


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

How can they still push Roman as a fucking babyface? :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*AJ FUCKING STYLES*


----------



## Shifde (Jun 8, 2016)

I'm sure knowing Vinnie Mac he has Reigns backstage taking all this shit in from Rollins some sort of fatherly punishment in the geniuses(lol)eyes. Telling him this is whats happen when you drug up, fuck up your spot, and fuck with daddy


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

AJ's jacket :banderas


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Fuck that AJ pop


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

ChrolloLucilfer said:


> Dean Ambrose is what would happen if Heath Ledger's Joker and Han Solo had a kid.


Yeah if the joker and Han Solo were cousins and Han Solo smoked a pack a day while pregnant


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

I would love a fatal 4 way in place of the triple threat


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cipher said:


> I can't believe anyone honestly thinks that was a "shoot" just now.


You know its not a shoot because they put the tweet on the titantron


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

AJ's here! Looks like he won't continue his program with Cena then?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Styles/Rollins/Ambrose instead

:fingerscrossed


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Well this is getting interesting.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh tell me this isn't going to be become a fatal 4 way.. Hell throw Cena in there too make it a fecal 5 way..


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Tag team match is coming: Ambrose and Cena vs Rollins and AJ Styles


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Ambrose vs Rollins vs Styles :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Dat thread title :rollins

I'm a Reigns fan, but I admit that I was tickled pink by the title. And here comes A.J. to lay down the gauntlet.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The heel AJ Styles with da chant!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

No, they don't want none.
:dance


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Can we get a buddy comedy with Ambrose and Rollins. I think that would be hilarious.

Also, AJ Styles mother fucker! Digging the new vest.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Well well well. AJ to win the title and take it to Smackdown?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Yes, yes, yes !!!!! :mark:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

lol @ WWE making Ambrose do damage control for Roman. Guess it's a pretty face-thing to do to forgive someone, so, eh.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Now we are talking. This is a fucking GREAT triple threat.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

That might be a better idea. But fuck it.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*That pop for Styles. He needs gold this year no matter what.*


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

That jacket is toughhhhhh :banderas


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Styles looks tiny as fuck compared to Seth and Dean.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> How can they still push Roman as a fucking babyface? :lol


They should for like his first month back and then have him flip his shit and go off on the fans and blame them


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

"Roman was on steroids during our match, so I have a legitimate claim to the title!"


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

So when is the series finale of Raw? Surely they are getting towards the end now...before they start flashforwards and flashbacks and smoke monsters and shit.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Put AJ in the match.

:mark:


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

What did Rollins say about Reigns? I just tuned in


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

And Cena comes to ruin it


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

OMG Cena go away


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fatal 4 way confirmed.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

AJ to win title so :supercena can win it at Summerslam.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Johhny Boy smells gold....


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Now that's a pop Ambrose and Sykes fans

John Cena here to save the day


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Cena !!!! :mark:


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Shit... here we go again.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

It's so obvious that Cena/AJ will be the Smackdown World title match.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Party's over. :cena


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Here he comes to wreck the day :cena


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Roman is gone.

Time to put the belt back on :cena4


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Hulk Hogan said:


> What did Rollins say about Reigns? I just tuned in


He owns him.


----------



## ChrolloLucilfer (Jun 24, 2016)

Cena's theme song is just ironic at this point..


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn what did I miss? Just tuned in...


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I should have kept my mouth shut.. This motherfucker can't stay out of anything!
:cena


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I love this segment


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

It's true, all will be right in the world.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

I wish WWE brought the scramble match back as it was fun as hell to watch and on the game


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

This 'bout to turn into some scramble shit :mj2


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Bugger


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Put AJ in the match.
> 
> :mark:


One step closer for a Rollins vs Styles match


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hulk Hogan said:


> What did Rollins say about Reigns? I just tuned in


Threw him under the bus, put his tweet 'owning it' on the titantron and said he shouldn't be in the BG match and said he made a huge mistake and only apologized AFTER making the mistake. It was awesome.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:cena5


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Ric Flair would improve this segment.


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

I don't like where this is heading


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

So they may actually remove Roman and make it a fatal 4 way. Fine with me.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

AJ, Cena, Ambrose, and Rollins all in the same ring. Can’t go wrong with that.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> "Roman was on steroids during our match, so I have a legitimate claim to the title!"


This could have been why Roman beat AJ two times. :lmao


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Cena is a natural. I don't know how anyone hates him.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:heston if they put the belt back on Cena and he beats Dean, Seth and Styles at the same time.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Here go hell come.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

12 minutes in and already hit the mute twice.. How in the fuck did anyone "miss" this this asslicker???


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Seth's scared and whining.

Color me shocked.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

This RAW is going horribly. And this is making Dean look bad. Fuck off, WWE, jfc.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Dean Ambrose is the face champ and he got by far the worst pop 

Get the title off this dude


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

Stephanie lol im done


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Guess we'll see what's going on with Reigns here.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Please be a 5 way


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Wow, the rare and sacred Fatal-5 Way

:cole Oh My!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Annnnnddddd Steph ruins it.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Steph wants to be in the match too!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Threw him under the bus, put his tweet 'owning it' on the titantron and said he shouldn't be in the BG match and said he made a huge mistake and only apologized AFTER making the mistake. It was awesome.


Cheers buddy


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Cena is corny as fuck, but he has so much more charisma than Roman...I have to admit...glad to have him back...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Steph to emasculate them in 1...2...3...


----------



## ChrolloLucilfer (Jun 24, 2016)

Yay.. the burial witch is here. You know, same bitch who always makes sure she looks better than all the wrestlers. Or used to, I'm not even sure what she's doing right now.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Damn it, keep Cena away from this match. Fuck me. This is going to shit fast. AJ vs. Dean vs. Seth would have been fucking PHENOMINAL!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Dat ass on Steph.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So Seth is back to the heel GM to fuck with the WWE champion


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Fatal 5-Way is how Dean lost the IC belt. And Fatal 5-Way is a stupid name anyway. No go.*


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao Ambrose is having quite a face run here

:ambrose


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Steph with :buried on Dean.

:damn


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Welcome to the Queendom! The World of Goddess Stephanie.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

They should have an elimination chamber


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Mra22 said:


> Please be a 5 way


But who is the 5th McMahon?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

So where is Shane?


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Seth vs. Cena.

Love it.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Sorry Rollins fans..

:ha


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

They should've just cancelled the triple threat match. This is so dumb.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

AJ-Dean

Seth-Cena


??????

5 star RAW


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

I win :cena2 lol


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Calling it the WWE championship again. Confirmed the big gold belt is returning when the brand split happens


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Ambrose better win his match, for fuck's sake.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The mother of castration is here to kill the segment.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Ten bucks says Ambrose/AJ isn't the main event :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:cena4 gonna be 16 time champ while burying all 4 of the young stars.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Well someone did say AJ would lose to Dean Ambrose eventually....

He better not get pinned clean as champ


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Jack Thwagger said:


> This RAW is going horribly. And this is making Dean look bad. Fuck off, WWE, jfc.


How?

Rollins is being booked like the chicken shit heel, and Ambrose is content with fighting any and all comers.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I was hoping she would say AJ vs Rollins.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Avada Kedavra said:


> Cena is a natural. I don't know how anyone hates him.


Think a lot of people are still raw from his era of absolute dominance when he would just beat absolutely everybody and would never be away from that world title. Don't think it's anything to do with his levels of talent, or at least it shouldn't be. He's one of the best in the company.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So let me guess. Both AJ and Cena doesn't win their matches.


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

So we'll probably get Cena in the damn match


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Ambrose better win his match, for fuck's sake.


If he does, I bet a lot of people will whine and say AJ should win, despite the fact Dean's the champion and shouldn't be losing that much :lol


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

2 sweet matches booked tonight :mark:


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Daemon_Rising said:


> But who is the 5th McMahon?


Hornswoggle?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Oh look the transgendered duo vs Banks and Paige


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Let me guess:

Basham Brothers cost Cena the match and Cena cost AJ Styles the match.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Why do they sit up these types of stip matches? Everyone knows Dean and Seth will lose tonight. Waste of time.


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

So AJ's gonna cost Cena and then John-boy's gonna return the favor?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I turn to RAW 12 mins late and see Cena and Styles are "in" the title picture?!?!

Rollins/Cena
Styles/Ambrose

Nice.

Also, what was said about Roman?!?!?!!?!?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins delivers again on the mic. Loved it!

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Headliner said:


> So let me guess. Both AJ and Cena doesn't win their matches.


They either both win and they drop Roman and make it a fatal fourway

Or they both lose.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

There are SIX things I'm very much looking forward to seeing in that Women's tag match.

Charlotte's got a fucking cracking pair of titties to be fair. I hadn't noticed before.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Roman Empire said:


> AJ's here! Looks like he won't continue his program with Cena then?


I could see them each costing each other their matches so neither get into the title match [hide][hide][/hide][/hide]


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Why not just say Roman is pulled from the match?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Stephanie singled out Dean. Bodes well for him and he actually fits the whole "anti corporate" thing they tried stupidly with Reigns. Last guy to actually fit the role was Bryan.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

This crowd is DEAD , I have heard better poos at my local Indy fed


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Those tits on Charlotte :banderas


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Brick on the cover of 2K17! 8*D


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

So...

What happened to the previous 8 mayors of Suplex City?


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Wait, is Rollins actually going over Cena? I don't buy it.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> If he does, I bet a lot of people will whine and say AJ should win, despite the fact Dean's the champion and shouldn't be losing that much :lol


AJ is above Dean on the pecking order. He should win the match. Dean is obviously a placeholder champion.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

SpikeDudley said:


> Dean Ambrose is the face champ and he got by far the worst pop
> 
> Get the title off this dude


Oh, for the love of fucking god, stop this garbage. No, his pop was NOT weak. The crowd was iffy when he arrived in there because he had to do damage control for Reigns's fuckup. The fact he didn't get booed for excusing someone violating the wellness policy, especially someone has hated as Reigns, speaks volumes.



StylesP1 said:


> AJ is above Dean on the pecking order. He should win the match. Dean is obviously a placeholder champion.


Ah yes, StylesP1 can't be bias in this situation at all, can he? :lmao For fuck's sake, no, Styles isn't above the Champ. Especially the champ who won the last 3 PPVs while Styles...lost and won one via fuckery.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Both Cole & McMahon were calling this the "WWE championship" , Here comes a new belt


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I missed the start of the show, can anyone please tell me what Seth said about Roman?

Thanks!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

AZTECA said:


> Wait, is Rollins actually going over Cena? I don't buy it.


AJ will cost him the match. Rollins wins by count out.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Headliner said:


> So let me guess. Both AJ and Cena doesn't win their matches.


I'd be happy with that actually, truth be told, it's a fine enough way to make the title actually look more important since, you know, someone on the roster (_outside of the ones directly feuding for i_t) is actually even pretending to care about it.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Hornswoggle?


You nailed it, here, grab one of these


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I think Ambrose will beat AJ and AJ will cost Cena his match against Rollins.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

The Power that Be said:


> This crowd is DEAD , I have heard better poos at my local Indy fed


Do you sit in bathrooms to listen to people shit at indy shows?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

The Power that Be said:


> This crowd is DEAD , I have heard better poos at my local Indy fed


Are you deaf? AJ, Seth, John, and Dean all had huge pops


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Dana Brooke is very ugly


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

SpeedStick said:


> Both Cole & McMahon were calling this the "WWE championship" , Here comes a new belt


Pretty interesting observation. Especially from Stephanie.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Oh, for the love of fucking god, stop this garbage. No, his pop was NOT weak. The crowd was iffy when he arrived in there because he had to do damage control for Reigns's fuckup. The fact he didn't get booed for excusing someone violating the wellness policy, especially someone has hated as Reigns, speaks volumes.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yes, StylesP1 can't be bias in this situation at all, can he? :lmao For fuck's sake, no, Styles isn't above the Champ. Especially the champ who won the last 3 PPVs while Styles...lost and won one via fuckery.


Preach sister.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mra22 said:


> Dana Brooke is very ugly


Yep, don't see the appeal at all.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> I missed the start of the show, can anyone please tell me what Seth said about Roman?
> 
> Thanks!


Said Reigns shouldn't be in the BG match, threw up Reigns' tweet on the titantron and said it was a weak statement to "own it" AFTER the mistake. Completely shit on him. Was Vinces' way of punishing Reigns.


----------



## Whufc (Jun 28, 2016)

So what's Reigns done? Performance or recreational? 

Been out the loop as Brexit has occupied me and England tonight.

Long time reader, first time poster...


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

All credit to them for burying Roman, but he's still allowed a shot at the belt so it doesn't even really matter. Get him the fuck out of that damn match.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> I think Ambrose is beating AJ and AJ costing Cena his match against Rollins.


Pretty much. Cena is getting his win back against AJ at the next PPV no doubt.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> AJ will cost him the match. Rollins wins by count out.


AJ will probably lose clean though. And out of frustration he will cost Cena the match.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Perrrrrrrroooo


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

Mra22 said:


> Dana Brooke is very ugly


Take a hammer to your groin.


----------



## Shifde (Jun 8, 2016)

Rollins was the best part of that opening well except Steph's ass. Fuck I smell another run Cena as the champ brewing..guess it was bound to happen just wish they would wait til next year


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Well, one thing Paige will always have going for her is that theme. :lenny


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> Let me guess:
> 
> Basham Brothers cost Cena the match and Cena cost AJ Styles the match.


Oh wow, good call on calling them that. I totally forgot about them.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

still to come:

* Women tag match or singles match , it doesn't matter is always the same wrestlers.

* Dolph Ziggler vs Baron Corbin match number 350th.

* The feud nobody cares Sheamus vs Crew

* Bray Wyatt 15 minutes promo about nothing.

* Enzo Amore and Cass impersonating the New Age Outlaws.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Said Reigns shouldn't be in the BG match, threw up Reigns' tweet on the titantron and said it was a weak statement to "own it" AFTER the mistake. Completely shit on him. Was Vinces' way of punishing Reigns.


Damn, Vince has Seth pin him clean and now this, good going for Seth


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Surprised not a better reaction for Sasha


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Daemon_Rising said:


> You nailed it, here, grab one of these


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Sasha is so hot


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Sasha Banks and get GOAT theme song.

Love her.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Missed Sasha's music


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

DeeGuy said:


> Think a lot of people are still raw from his era of absolute dominance when he would just beat absolutely everybody and would never be away from that world title. Don't think it's anything to do with his levels of talent, or at least it shouldn't be. He's one of the best in the company.


Yeah Id say that'd suffice. When serious: best promo cutter not named Paul Heyman or when at his A game Chris Jericho in the company imo., not the Rock or Eddie Guerrero but in that second tier of just a great crowd controller with the way he can reel it in from opening hostility every week and when a great match is necessary to have he can typically provide his part. Lots of his hate I imagine is his booking and the fact that he is so good when serious yet many times he comes out with the Malibu's Most Wanted/gangster Woody accent and has the corny jokes.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Reigns has magazine spread dedicated to his workout, too.

"Well, I take this needle here..."


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh look, more women's tag team matches...yawn....


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Pissbreak already? Geez..


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Monster pops for Dean, Seth & Cena.

When they we're speaking of Reigns suspension I fully expected him to come out as if the suspension was a work.

Dean v. AJ :mark: :mark: a personal dream match of mines.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Glad to see WWE give up their goal of trying to make the lovely Dana look as ugly as possible.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Cannot wait for Sasha to be champ.*


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

DGenerationMC said:


>


Sonic been screwed so many times by the man.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Sasha looks like a My Little Pony character.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Sasha so epic with make-up but without it...I dunno man


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Don't do anything mean Sasha there'll be a 20 page thread about it


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Sasha's tits are the cutest


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

JBL, it wasn't a free kick you moron. It was a penalty.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Either both Styles and Cena win or neither win. And considering if only one won, both men would be out an opponent at Battleground.

I’d have to say both men lose, with Styles costing Cena and then Styles losing clean or with help from Cena.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Everyone's pushup bra is on point tonight. kada


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

DAD GET OUT OF MY LIFE.

But make sure you leave me your robe and theme song. 

Jokes aside though, Charlotte has grown on me. She's so much better as a heel and she's actually pretty good looking.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Dana Brooke is complete trash.

just fire that cunt already


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Reigns has magazine spread dedicated to his workout, too.
> 
> "Well, I take this needle here..."


They air brushed his needle marks out.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Let's Go Sasha


----------



## Delsin Rowe (May 24, 2016)

AJ is doing the job tonight.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Damn, Vince has Seth pin him clean and now this, good going for Seth


And before he said any of that, he said something along the lines of giving him a 'live mic' with the Reigns mistake was a bad decision by Vince. Completely duplicating the HBK 'live mic' thing from 97-98. Loved it! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Mra22 said:


> Dana Brooke is very ugly


I wouldn't say "ugly" but I do think her make up isn't doing any favors.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Not sure how I feel about the singles matches. I want both AJ & John in the match but I'd prefer to semi protect the pair. Hate the clichéd tag matches but I can't help but feel Style/Cena vs Dean/Seth in a tag match with The Club screwing Seth or Dean for AJ to get the victory would have been ideal. Really don't want to see John going over clean on Seth. Dean can be somewhat protected if The Club interferes in his match but it seems Seth is being hung out to dry (if he's to lose, ofc.)


----------



## Whufc (Jun 28, 2016)

Crowd is very quiet tonight. Probably because nothing has happened.

Charlotte has never really had anything; she's Flair's kid we should support her is all she had.

Cutting him off has left her without her gimmick.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> still to come:
> 
> * Women tag match or singles match , it doesn't matter is always the same wrestlers.
> 
> ...


Sheamus and Crews are in a feud? I thought they were in Japan all this time...yeah, j/k...boring as hell


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Charlotte's "rein" is unbearable.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bored already.


----------



## ChrolloLucilfer (Jun 24, 2016)

Daemon_Rising said:


> So when is the series finale of Raw? Surely they are getting towards the end now...before they start flashforwards and flashbacks and smoke monsters and shit.


..is Cena actually John Locke?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Just teasing the idea of adding Styles and Cena is garbage. If WWE pulls this then it's more proof than ever how removed they are from their fanbase.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

My favourite bandwagon is the one where we all pretend that women's wrestling matters and isn't still as garbage as it's always been.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

They just came back from commercial :Wat?


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

*The crowd seems quite dead for this match despite Sasha or Paige being in it*


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

The did the right move with Charlotte's look, she may look older now but at least looks feminine. Kinda the MILF


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lothario said:


> Not sure how I feel about the singles matches. I want both AJ & John in the match but I'd prefer to semi protect the pair. Hate the clichéd tag matches but I can't help but feel Style/Cena vs Dean/Seth in a tag match with The Club screwing Seth or Dean for AJ to get the victory would have been ideal. Really don't want to see John going over clean on Seth. Dean can be somewhat protected if The Club interferes in his match but it seems Seth is being hung out to dry (if he's to lose, ofc.)


Yeah I sure hope Seth goes over even if it is a dirty win.


----------



## ChrolloLucilfer (Jun 24, 2016)

THE SHIV said:


> Charlotte's "rein" is unbearable.


But.. but.. genetics n shit..


----------



## Shifde (Jun 8, 2016)

Wouldn't be surprised if not only have a Kane sighting but a Big Show one too since they will be getting more T.V. after the draft


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Whufc said:


> Crowd is very quiet tonight. Probably because nothing has happened.
> 
> Charlotte has never really had anything; she's Flair's kid we should support her is all she had.
> 
> Cutting him off has left her without her gimmick.


Rollins, Styles and Cena all got a huge pop

DeanAmbrose, steph and the divas all came out to crickets


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

-***** Italiano- said:


> Don't do anything mean Sasha there'll be a 20 page thread about it


And 18 threads analyzing each aspect of it. Meanwhile, nobody but preteen boys locked out of the internet porn will care.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

ChrolloLucilfer said:


> ..is Cena actually John Locke?


Why is this electromagnetic event shaking the island?

:reigns2

Oh, nevermind.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> My favourite bandwagon is the one where we all pretend that women's wrestling matters and isn't still as garbage as it's always been.


Come on man, can't you see that Sasha Banks is the female equivalent of Eddie Guerrero, HBK, and Jushin Liger all rolled into one?


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> My favourite bandwagon is the one where we all pretend that women's wrestling matters and isn't still as garbage as it's always been.


It's pretty funny.

Women wrestling will never be big. Maybe they will have a few exciting and interesting story lines here and there but it always be supplemental to the men. I'll take the eye candy though.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I almost thought Dean was going to make a comment about Seth's scandal when he came out. Since Dean is still Roman's BFF for life and all lol.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

They showing this old promo for the MSG show. :lol


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Bubba Chuck said:


> They just came back from commercial :Wat?


I've just now realized the guy on that gif looks like Zack Sabre Jr.


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah I sure hope Seth goes over even if it is a dirty win.


*I don't think that after his booking at MiTB, they're just going to let him lose clean. At least I hope they don't even if it's Super Cena he's going up against*


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Just teasing the idea of adding Styles and Cena is garbage. If WWE pulls this then it's more proof than ever how removed they are from their fanbase.


I believe it is an excuse to shift the Triple Threat to Summerslam.. basically rendering this entire month a month long advert for said match.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Shifde said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if not only have a Kane sighting but a Big Show one too since they will be getting more T.V. after the draft


I heard Kane is only wrestling for house shows now

Big Show will get one more monster push to put over someone soon

I'm thinking either Apollo Crews or Baron Corbin


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

SpikeDudley said:


> DeanAmbrose, steph and the divas all came out to crickets


lmao another delusional Ambrose hater
@Jack Thwagger you see this ?


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Raws here in Tampa tonight.... annnd I'm sitting at home in my chair. I didn't realize until yesterday it was even in town :-X


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lyanna said:


> *I don't think that after his booking at MiTB, they're just going to let him lose clean. At least I hope they don't even if it's Super Cena he's going up against*


I agree, but we never know with these people.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Hmmm... not feeling Dana Brooke. She comes off as pretty bad in the ring.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Daemon_Rising said:


> You nailed it, here, grab one of these





DGenerationMC said:


>


----------



## ChrolloLucilfer (Jun 24, 2016)

Anyone else wanna see Ziggler go heel again? Hell, if there's no place, put him as a heel commentator, ala Mr. Perfect circa 1995.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Daemon_Rising said:


> I believe it is an excuse to shift the Triple Threat to Summerslam.. basically rendering this entire month a month long advert for said match.


Yep. Due to the main event of BG being a 5 way, which is insane, have it end it some type of fuckery/fucked finish, which will be easy with 5 people in the match. And then they can shift the triple threat and AJ/Cena rematch to SummerSlam.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I love that Sasha is a huge Eddie Guerrero fan, but I hope they don't make "Latino Heat" fan her gimmick


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Can we get the second screen back on the WWE App and have it accessible on the PC so we can, I don't know, actually watch the matches? Huh WWE?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Any realistic chance Sasha eats the pin?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Charlotte is such a perfect heel.*


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Got dayum she's over AF though!


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

sasha has the offense of a 14 yo backyarder


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Why can't Dana do a simple rollup pin at this stage?


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

SASHAWINSLOL


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

ChrolloLucilfer said:


> put him as a heel commentator, ala Mr. Perfect circa 1995.


Indeed, build his character like that. But he'd have to be given the nod to say whatever he pleases as long as he knows where to draw the line. 

And no Vince in his ear.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Getting seasick again..


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thought they banned the bank statement.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Sasha is ridiculously cute. Flair has been looking great physically, too. Gaining weight was the best thing for her.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Super Sasha:mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:yum: at Sasha damn near 69'ing Dana during that pin attempt.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Paiges moveset these days is 90% side kicks.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Daemon_Rising said:


> I believe it is an excuse to shift the Triple Threat to Summerslam.. basically rendering this entire month a month long advert for said match.


That's not going to happen. There's no way all three will be on the same brand. It's an excuse to have Ambrose drop the title like a geek to someone old as fuck and/or undeserving.



DJHJR86 said:


> How?
> 
> Rollins is being booked like the chicken shit heel, and Ambrose is content with fighting any and all comers.


Yeah, cause making excuses for Roman and sucking his ass will do wonders for Ambrose's popularity. :lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Paige :lenny


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I would prefer Paige, Naomi, Dana or Becky to be getting this new push Sasha is getting.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> :yum: at Sasha damn near 69'ing Dana during that pin attempt.


 Was thinking the same thing.....Sasha wanted to get a close up look at Dana's bulge.


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

ban wang???


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Is Titus/Rusev taking the place of Corbin/Ziggler as the never ending rematch?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Pointless non title match next? ...happy, happy, joy, joy.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Michael Cole's dye job looks horrible this week.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

ChrolloLucilfer said:


> Anyone else wanna see Ziggler go heel again? Hell, if there's no place, put him as a heel commentator, ala Mr. Perfect circa 1995.


I just want to see Ziggler used to his talents.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Yeah, cause making excuses for Roman and sucking his ass will do wonders for Ambrose's popularity. :lmao


Of all the fuckery that went on during the opening statement, _that_ is what you took away from it?


----------



## Shifde (Jun 8, 2016)

Oh Yay!! this match has EPIC and classic written all over it Vince. Bet its over in less 5 mins


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

So what's the over number on the amount of Sasha threads we're gonna get before todays over?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

DJHJR86 said:


> How?
> 
> Rollins is being booked like the chicken shit heel, and Ambrose is content with fighting any and all comers.


Not wanting any funny shenaOxiOxiOxiOxins with the matchup does not makes Seth a chickenshit heel.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Having a ton of matches can be fun if there's a good and interesting storyline behind them, but Rusev being a prick to some dudes kids doesn't really cut it.


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

What did I miss? Just started xD


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Something about Sasha is just so adorable...nice way to say I really want to make sexy times with her


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

*I hope they will let Sasha cut some promos cause at this point she returns, picks up a few wins and disapears and that's a shame considering how talented she actually is*


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Bin Wang, 22 years old. http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...verything-you-need-to-know-about-chinese-star

Looks like he's got decent size next to HHH.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

DJHJR86 said:


> Come on man, can't you see that Sasha Banks is the female equivalent of Eddie Guerrero, HBK, and Jushin Liger all rolled into one?


In seriousness: that Eddie Guerrero comparison I have seen multiple times around here is one of the most asinine I have ever seen. 
If anybody on this roster sans Heyman ever plays a character as well as 05 heel Guerrero and cuts a promo near this: my eyes will pop out of their sockets:

Better than this whole 3 hours I assure:


----------



## ChrolloLucilfer (Jun 24, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I just want to see Ziggler used to his talents.


Yeah, he's been more-or-less my favorite wrestler for 7 years now.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Did they say their Chinese signee is Big Wang? That ain't pg.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

DGenerationMC said:


>





-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


Sonic has grabbed so many of Vincent K. McMahon’s imaginary brass rings that it’s finally dawned on Sonic that they're just that, they’re completely imaginary. The only thing that’s real is Sonic the Hedgehog and the fact that day in and day out, for almost 25 years, Sonic has proved to everybody in the world that he is the best at defeating Dr. Robotnik, capturing the Chaos Emeralds, even freeing those little animals for some reason! Nobody can touch Sonic!


----------



## Whufc (Jun 28, 2016)

Do you lot not answer questions on here? There's enough ads in programming to do so why not busy yourselves?

Or is it cos I'm new? 

Was Reign's ban for recreation or enhancing drugs? 

They were working it big time at the start, not their usual style, they usually silence it. Just asking...


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I would prefer Paige, Naomi, Dana or Becky to be getting this new push Sasha is getting.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I would prefer Paige, Naomi, Dana or Becky to be getting this new push Sasha is getting.


I couldn't agree with you more. It's so frustrating watching her waltz into the title picture for no reason.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Envy said:


> So what's the over number on the amount of Sasha threads we're gonna get before todays over?


Hopefully they'll make a sticky of just Sasha posts and hopefully everyone adheres to it. ....too much to ask for?


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Bin Wang. 6'3" 230 pounds. Great size for a mid carder and I don't mean anything disrespectful by that. This is a good photo.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Having a ton of matches can be fun if there's a good and interesting storyline behind them, but Rusev being a prick to some dudes kids doesn't really cut it.


He should have bullied the kids, throw soda all over them or something.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

THE SHIV said:


> Did they say their Chinese signee is Big Wang? That ain't pg.


Big Wang wouldn't be Chinese either :jericho2


----------



## ChrolloLucilfer (Jun 24, 2016)

WrestlingOracle said:


> In seriousness: that Eddie Guerrero comparison I have seen multiple times around here is one of the most asinine I have ever seen.
> If anybody on this roster sans Heyman ever plays a character as well as 05 heel Guerrero and cuts a promo near this: my eyes will pop out of their sockets:
> 
> Better than this whole 3 hours I assure:


I remember seeing that promo as a kid. When he went "Look at me when I'm talking to you!" to the camera he got me and all my siblings sitting in the room. That's a true heel commanding the attention of the audience.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

THE SHIV said:


> Did they say their Chinese signee is Big Wang? That ain't pg.


Batista return :mark:


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Having a ton of matches can be fun if there's a good and interesting storyline behind them, but Rusev being a prick to some dudes kids doesn't really cut it.



what makes it more funny is that Titus O'Neil son didn't look that mad at all, in fact when the kid slapped Rusev chest it looked like he was encouraging Rusev for bashing his dad.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Lana :lenny


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Ravishing Russian Goddess is here looking gorgeous as always.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Whufc said:


> Do you lot not answer questions on here? There's enough ads in programming to do so why not busy yourselves?
> 
> Or is it cos I'm new?
> 
> ...


Nobody knows. They would never release information like that about their golden boy.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lana not dressing like a bimbo this week? Good, now put her hair back in the tight bun.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

mightymike1986 said:


> Bin Wang. 6'3" 230 pounds. Great size for a mid carder and I don't mean anything disrespectful by that. This is a good photo.


Why am I reminded of El Gigante/Giant Gonzalez?.....I really am.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

THE SHIV said:


> Did they say their Chinese signee is Big Wang? That ain't pg.


Perhaps Vince said fuck it and is bringing in a new tag team to be called The Dicks again?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Lana :lenny 

Rusev :rusevyes


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

A true American Hero :rusevyes


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Lana's tits :hbk1


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Lana's manicure looks on point.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Didn't think it was possible but Lana actually looks even better with her hair down.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Jack Thwagger said:


> That's not going to happen. There's no way all three will be on the same brand. It's an excuse to have Ambrose drop the title like a geek to someone old as fuck and/or undeserving.


My bad, I thought Summerslam was a Raw/SD joint brand event


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Anyone else think Rusev has to stop that run and jump thing in his entrance?

Looks like a joke.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

Titus is horrible.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol Good thing Rusev didn't kiss Titus's son on his mouth. They probably feel safer with him.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lol, they didn't show the part where Titus's son hit Rusev :lol


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Romans stupid fans can rejoice if they are acknowledging this on RAW its 99.9% confirmed its all a work fpalm 

This fucking company still trying to get people to cheer him by taking him off tv so that we "miss" him go fuck yourself WWE.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I sure wouldn't be rushin' if I ravished Lana.


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

Titus's theme sucks so bad xD

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Titus is getting that African SLAVE BEATING tonight!!!


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Pretty sure there is a negative amount of reaction when Titus comes out. What is less than 0 reaction?


----------



## ChrolloLucilfer (Jun 24, 2016)

Seeing Titus and his awful excuse of a theme song.. really makes me miss the PTP, A.W. and that old catchy theme song.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Rusev should have been a big deal, but they built him and then buried him and are trying to put the toothpaste back in the tube...


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

and the crowd goes mild....


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ahmed Johnson 2.0. Titus sucks


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Rusev is an absolute mammoth


----------



## Whufc (Jun 28, 2016)

StylesP1 said:


> Nobody knows. They would never release information like that about their golden boy.



Which might make it a work perhaps? 

Given the push they've been pressing for months surely this is either RR deliberately violating cos he's had enough of being booed (recreational) or it's a work. 

Can't see it being an enhancement thing as he's been top boy for 6 months plus


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd is DEAD.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Non title match? Titus win incoming. So fucking obvious.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Bah Gawd that pop for Titus!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ahh, I remember the good ol' days when a lot of people on here wanted Titus to get pushed. RUSEV GONNA CRUSH Y'ALLS DREAMS!


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Romans stupid fans can rejoice if they are acknowledging this on RAW its 99.9% confirmed its all a work fpalm
> 
> This fucking company still trying to get people to cheer him by taking him off tv so that we "miss" him go fuck yourself WWE.


It didn't work for Wrestlemania when he was out. It's not going to work now.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Let the big sum bitches go


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Isn't it weird that being a junkie gets you one month but sharing a joke with your boss gets you two months?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Big Wang wouldn't be Chinese either :jericho2


Maybe his nickname is Great Wall because it's visible from space.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Whufc said:


> Which might make it a work perhaps?
> 
> Given the push they've been pressing for months surely this is either RR deliberately violating cos he's had enough of being booed (recreational) or it's a work.
> 
> Can't see it being an enhancement thing as he's been top boy for 6 months plus


Lol no. Its definitely not a work. Its more than likely PED's.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

RyanPelley said:


> Ahh, I remember the good ol' days when a lot of people on here wanted Titus to get pushed. RUSEV GONNA CRUSH Y'ALLS DREAMS!


:rusevcrush


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Give Rusev a real feud.

Titus is a sham. Damaged goods, no one will ever about him in the ring. He just kills the match.


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

Let's go Titus?! What is going on here?!

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

"LOL Crowd is dead"

"Let's go Titus" and "USA" chants.


----------



## PoTayToh (Oct 30, 2014)

Crowd is so dead


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Rusev! CRUSH THIS UNTALENTED SCRUB!!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Crowd is DEAD.


They need Lana to do a striptease :lenny


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sorry but what is Titus' character again?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

So Titus lost at Money In the Bank.

Gets butthurt because Rusev spoke the truth in calling him a loser.

Shouldn't Titus be mad at himself instead of Rusev for his own failures.

Maybe WWE needs to bring back Dr. Phil so Titus can sit on his couch and re-examine his career choices....


----------



## Whufc (Jun 28, 2016)

Crowd is worst for a while. Match isn't inspiring mind.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

The crowd is going nuts Maggle
No John, they're asking for peanuts.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Did Raw just go off the air


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DJHJR86 said:


> "LOL Crowd is dead"
> 
> "Let's go Titus" and "USA" chants.


They were right before that chant for this entire segment. Doesn't change that. And they are again.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Would you just look at that, an amazing wrestler, with a real valet, you want to talk about the "look" it's right there! Sexy valet actually capable of forming sentences, man who actually looks like he belongs in a ring, and could actually hurt someone, how is this guy not on the fast track for the WWE championship? How was this guy put in a fucking shit ass "romance" angle? Will someone please remove heads from asses in this company?? Who's a more well rounded performer than Rusev! This guy should be a legend before he retires!
:rusevyes


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Bored as fuck right now.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Avada Kedavra said:


> Anyone else think Rusev has to stop that run and jump thing in his entrance?
> 
> Looks like a joke.


Reminds me of this lol.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Dolorian said:


> Sorry but what is Titus' character again?


Right now the black American who jobs to Rusev


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Sorry but what is Titus' character again?


large black man that loves his kids


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Rusev doing that flippy shit.


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

Why do I feel like since this is a non title match, he will pick up a unclean victory?

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

You can just sense the viewers tuning out during this match.

fpalm


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

A countout......


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

WTF!!!!!

Rusev doesn't deserve this.


----------



## ChrolloLucilfer (Jun 24, 2016)

Nice revenge Titus, you kick his ass by count out for disrespecting your kids.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Titus just doesn't have it in the ring...


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Countout win? I'll take it.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Titus with that cheap win, he should be proud. Love how he's acting as if he just pinned Rusev.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Enjoy these meaningless wins Titus, because you're swallowing an L at Battleground.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

But wasn't _this_ a championship match?! WTF?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

At least someone actually won in their home city.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Not a bad match. Actually pretty amazing a match that the crowd had 0 care for at the beginning, managed to get them invested in the middle-end of it. Solid stuff.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

The advantages of Rusev losing...getting to see one of his incredible facial expressions.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Titus is so mad that he rejoiced for having a count out win over Rusev...


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

DJHJR86 said:


> "LOL Crowd is dead"
> 
> "Let's go Titus" and "USA" chants.


Whenever you "suddenly" hear that, check the crowd. There were maybe 2 people clapping and the rest sitting on their hands and yawning.


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

Well I was right atleast

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

That was a pussy win by Titus O'Neil. 

If he really wanted to take it to Rusev, he would have rolled out of that ring after he jumped back in to avoid the count out. 

That would have forced the referee to reset the count.

That tells me he wanted no piece of Rusev, who dominated that match.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Avada Kedavra said:


> Give Rusev a real feud.
> 
> Titus is a sham. Damaged goods, no one will ever about him in the ring. He just kills the match.


Kills a match but got a pop coming out and lets go Titus chants. 

HE doesn't have to do flippy shit or a million moves. What you see is a guy who stands iut because the rest of the roster is fucking small and raarely works a power/brawl style. You see two big sum bitches rumbling in a ugly hoss match and the crowd reacting. 

There will always be a place for some tough big sum bitches in wrestling. It is why Titus is getting cheered. Hell it is why Cass is more over on WWEs main roster than most people.


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

Rusev peering over the barrier is surely going to be giffed by tomorrow.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Thank christ Rusev didn't get pinned


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Headliner said:


> At least someone actually won in their home city.


Don't worry Cena lives in Tampa now to and will be winning later :cena6


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That was kinda pointless and boring.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Rusev can't be counted out because you can't count out America. :rusevyes


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

wins by count out

puts kids in timeout

gets a stain, shouts it out


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm liking this Titus vs Rusev rivalry.

Shit got personal and they just FAIGHT MAGGLE.

Though it was weird that Titus settled for a countout victory after they were trying to beat the shit out of each other.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Psychology is gone lol


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Shadowcran said:


> Whenever you "suddenly" hear that, check the crowd. There were maybe 2 people clapping and the rest sitting on their hands and yawning.


Ahh the good ol' piped in chant conspiracy.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I saw a thread around here asking what type of physique Rusev has.. well.. I don't know the 'genus', but the proper noun would be slimmer "Albert/A-Train/Tensai" bod.


----------



## Whufc (Jun 28, 2016)

StylesP1 said:


> Lol no. Its definitely not a work. Its more than likely PED's.



They've (RR has) proper messed up then. 

The work bit at the start confused me. I only do Raw on a Tuesday after work (6pm UK) and keep up that way. Don't do Smackdown and come on here a bit but there was no big thread which I thought there would be!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Sonic has grabbed so many of Vincent K. McMahon’s imaginary brass rings that it’s finally dawned on Sonic that they're just that, they’re completely imaginary. The only thing that’s real is Sonic the Hedgehog and the fact that day in and day out, for almost 25 years, Sonic has proved to everybody in the world that he is the best at defeating Dr. Robotnik, capturing the Chaos Emeralds, even freeing those little animals for some reason! Nobody can touch Sonic!


Hey, Tails, how you doing?


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

I don't see Cena or AJ winning to get in the title match at PPV. This was just created to make fun tv and distract people from the Reigns situation. They would have just removed Reigns from the match instead of making it a potential 5 way if they wanted to change the match. Or they would have set up a 5 way title match at Battleground last week if they wanted to do that. This also allows them do so something like Cena/Ambrose vs AJ/Rollins tag match next week on Raw or something. It just passes a few weeks on tv, with Reigns not around.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

DJHJR86 said:


> Ahh the good ol' piped in chant conspiracy.


WWE been doing this since 1995 bro.............


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> It didn't work for Wrestlemania when he was out. It's not going to work now.


Definition of Insanity, doing the same thing over and over and expecting a different result. I think Vince has proven time and again he is legit insane. I just don't understand the fucking obsession, when Reigns returns he and Vince might as well have a live sex celebration its getting beyond retarded at this point.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

gamegenie said:


> That was a pussy win by Titus O'Neil.
> 
> If he really wanted to take it to Rusev, he would have rolled out of that ring after he jumped back in to avoid the count out.
> 
> ...


So true, usually a face would roll out of the ring and not accept a cheap win. Especially in Titus' situation where he was pissed at him, he sho9uld be intent on beating the shit out of him not just winning.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> Would you just look at that, an amazing wrestler, with a real valet, you want to talk about the "look" it's right there! Sexy valet actually capable of forming sentences, man who actually looks like he belongs in a ring, and could actually hurt someone, how is this guy not on the fast track for the WWE championship? How was this guy put in a fucking shit ass "romance" angle? Will someone please remove heads from asses in this company?? Who's a more well rounded performer than Rusev! This guy should be a legend before he retires!
> :rusevyes


I mean hell you mention that romance angle and the only good stuff to come out of that was solid comedic gold from Rsev with "shut up woman I own you" and "dog Ziggler" of course. Hell, they have this guy as a scorned lover on crutches and a fucking 290 lb bear pulls that off well. I mean seriously, Rusev is agile as fuck, is built like a mini-bear, olympic hopeful background, guy can sell really well, when they let him he is a good promo whether joking or serious ala I will rip out your spine, kick you in the groin and gouge your eyes AND he can do comedy and the scary thing is Rusev is relatively new to the business. If Rusev doesn't end up on the marquee it would be a real shame.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

DJHJR86 said:


> Ahh the good ol' piped in chant conspiracy.


Last week while trying it(they're new on live events so still trying)they fubared the sound terribly in volume. One sec loud as a used car commercial the next you had to strain to hear, then loud again, then normal, then loud again, then strain to hear.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Rusev vs Titus is another boring WWE feud. I like them both too. Wish Kurt could come and feud with Rusev already.*


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Whufc said:


> They've (RR has) proper messed up then.
> 
> The work bit at the start confused me. I only do Raw on a Tuesday after work (6pm UK) and keep up that way. Don't do Smackdown and come on here a bit but there was no big thread which I thought there would be!


The thread was pinned up top on the General section. Had over 2,000 replies I believe. He got busted and now fans are wondering why he gets a title match 4 days after his suspension ends. Any other talent wouldnt get that luxery and its disgusting. 

So his punishment was being suspended with pay for a month and nothing else. Go home, get paid, we will see you in a month in your title match. Vince should be ashamed.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

imthegame19 said:


> I don't see Cena or AJ winning to get in the title match at PPV. This was just created to make fun tv and distract people from the Reigns situation. They would have just removed Reigns from the match instead of making it a potential 5 way if they wanted to change the match. Or they would have set up a 5 way title match at Battleground last week if they wanted to do that. This also allows them do so something like Cena/Ambrose vs AJ/Rollins tag match next week on Raw or something. It just passes a few weeks on tv, with Reigns not around.


Yeah I also think that these matches like the one between Sami and Seth on SD last week is them probably doing matchups that won't be possible after the brand split.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

How long before Steph emasculates someone i wonder?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Concessions Kane going to ask for his job back :mark:


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Sonic is flat horrible on food but their drinks are phenomenal..and they don't care if you get food elsewhere then go there for drinks to wash it down,lol. Serious though.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Corporate Kane being back is an absolute joke.


----------



## ChrolloLucilfer (Jun 24, 2016)

Someone make a meme out of that Kane rape face.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

THE MIZ! MARYSE! YEEE


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

She is back!!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

GODDAMN MARYSE :homer


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

The Miz is back :mark:


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Steph burying her own film company.


----------



## Delsin Rowe (May 24, 2016)

They made 5 of those shitty Marine movies?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I think Stephanie is about to go "ladyballs" on the Miz.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

StylesP1 said:


> The thread was pinned up top on the General section. Had over 2,000 replies I believe. He got busted and now fans are wondering why he gets a title match 4 days after his suspension ends. Any other talent wouldnt get that luxery and its disgusting.
> 
> So his punishment was being suspended with pay for a month and nothing else. Go home, get paid, we will see you in a month in your title match. Vince should be ashamed.


Well a top star might not get punished but a jobber like Titus always does. Weird he did not.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why the fuck do they always zoom out and show the crowd watching the titantron? Thats so fucking pointless and they don't do it just once, they do it 2 or 3 times depending on how long the promo is.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Maryse is all that matter. kada


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Holy shit, Miz was gone for a MONTH???

I didn't even notice. Seriously. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Definition of Insanity, doing the same thing over and over and expecting a different result. I think Vince has proven time and again he is legit insane. I just don't understand the fucking obsession, when Reigns returns he and Vince might as well have a live sex celebration its getting beyond retarded at this point.


You're a very creepy dude


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Daemon_Rising said:


> WWE been doing this since 1995 bro.............


On taped shows. Not live.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

What does that book say about Brock Lesnar?


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I saw a thread around here asking what type of physique Rusev has.. well.. I don't know the 'genus', but the proper noun would be slimmer "Albert/A-Train/Tensai" bod.


I think you meant a "Real Mans" body


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Insurance Agent of the Damned!!!(aren't all insurance agents damned? along with lawyers?)


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

DJHJR86 said:


> On taped shows. Not live.


https://vid.me/xyv2
https://vid.me/CutA
https://vid.me/4c8H

(Un-edited crowd reaction Triple H vs Reigns WM32.)

Totally different from Network and PPV broadcast.

And yes, they used to do it for live Raws too, and they continue to do so.

It's just *easier* on SD. Not exclusive.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Red carpet? :eva2


----------



## Whufc (Jun 28, 2016)

First time watching RAW live for the first time in ages.

I usually watch on stream and fast forward a lot of it.

It's always this bad isn't it? Where did Kane come from, he was Demon Kane last time wasn't he, now he's blagging with Miz?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

That 30 day rule wasn't too strong when Brock was the world champion :kermit


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Neville, maybe?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Why the fuck do they always zoom out and show the crowd watching the titantron? Thats so fucking pointless and they don't do it just once, they do it 2 or 3 times depending on how long the promo is.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Section G1 Climax?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I get being over him, but Kane plays the corporate douchebag so well :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Feels like the 30 day rule hasn't been mentioned in like 15 years.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

It’s gonna be Kane in the mask, isn’t it.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Wow the Verizon guy going to Sprint has to be the equivalent of Hulk Hogan leaving WWF for WCW.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

I was hoping they'd put Miz in a title match tonight, and lo and behold...

Creative actually trying to give fans a reason to keep watching RAW. roud


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Mike 'The Miz' all grown up, hard to believe it's been 15 years since he made his TV debut on The Real World - 'Back to New York'. 



amazing how the New Era couldn't escape the PG/Reality Era of the Authority's Stephanie McMahon.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Who's Miz facing then?

Balor? Neville? Cesaro? One of the guys they've contacted to return?


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

If Cena wins, fuck this company.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Devils Favorite Insurance Agent is Kane now?

I have been replaced :mj2


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

DJHJR86 said:


> Ahh the good ol' piped in chant conspiracy.


There's no conspiracy, it's been proven by people at "live" shows in previous discussion threads that crowd noise manipulation goes on. It's fully redone on Smackdown from start to finish. Mixing in fake pops or cutting down crowd volume levels could be done on modern soundboards by a child. A Child. For a trained sound technician a 7 second delay might as well be an eternity. As a live mixing DJ if you know any.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

We know it will be Cesaro his opponent, not bad, but please keep the title on The Miz, the guy knows who to make his feud feel important.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

IS BALOR GOING TO CHALLENGE MIZ?!!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

LOL @ this Verizon guy switching to Sprint.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I kind of like Miz right now. He's in the midcard where he belongs. I hated when he got pushed to the main event. It made me picture Honky Tonk Man becoming a main eventer.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Daemon_Rising said:


> https://vid.me/xyv2
> https://vid.me/CutA
> https://vid.me/4c8H
> 
> ...


How do any of those videos show them piping in fake chants?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Whufc said:


> First time watching RAW live for the first time in ages.
> 
> I usually watch on stream and fast forward a lot of it.
> 
> It's always this bad isn't it? Where did Kane come from, he was Demon Kane last time wasn't he, now he's blagging with Miz?


By 30 minutes from now, if it continues like this, there'll be only a handful posting here and mostly just making fun of Raw(and ourselves for watching it)


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

DJHJR86 said:


> "LOL Crowd is dead"
> 
> "Let's go Titus" and "USA" chants.


:lol


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Headliner said:


> Feels like the 30 day rule hasn't been mentioned in like 15 years.


Not the 30 day rule.. but am I making this up... or didn't Tazz once get himself a WWF title shot by winning 10 matches in a row and claiming the "ten wins in a row" rule makes him no.1 contender?


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

A good first hour, lets keep it up


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh look Cena vs Rollins up first what a shocker, that way AJ or The Club can interfere and cost him the match and Cena can do the same to AJ in his match, that way neither of them get added and they get their singles rematch. So obvious, they aren't making it a damn 5 way match, and they damn sure aint adding just Cena or just AJ leaving the other with nothing to do.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Definition of Insanity, doing the same thing over and over and expecting a different result. I think Vince has proven time and again he is legit insane. I just don't understand the fucking obsession, when Reigns returns he and Vince might as well have a live sex celebration its getting beyond retarded at this point.


It's also pretty sad that Vince is trying to get sympathy for Roman screwing up by having Seth "shoot" on his failed drug test. The heel turn for Reigns is never going to happen. But Vince is delusional if he thinks 30 days away is going to get him over. He was gone for three weeks until WM and the crowd booed for him harder than ever when he came back. Same thing will happen at BG.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

First hour was good. Second hour begins with Rollins versus Cena.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> The Devils Favorite Insurance Agent is Kane now?
> 
> I have been replaced :mj2


Kane in state farm ad


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

DJHJR86 said:


> How do any of those videos show them piping in fake chants?


Those are what happened.

The broadcast we all watched had the fake noise ....................................................................................................................................................................................

So simple.............. can't believe I'm spelling it out for you ....................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

witchblade000 said:


> If Cena wins, fuck this company.


He has to lose by count out via distraction.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Why are they doing this match so early?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

DJHJR86 said:


> How do any of those videos show them piping in fake chants?


With hundreds of examples of messing with audio, it's not a conspiracy, it's accepted fact. 

The conspiracy is those who don't believe it, around 10% of fans. 

Don't feel like we're ganging up on you, just letting you know. We don't even argue it much anymore.


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm loving Seth even more (if that was possible) since his return


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Why are they doing this match so early?


9 PM is always one of the main events


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth/Cena get a plum ratings spot. :vince$


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Please have Seth go over, clean, dirty with club interference I don't care.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

14 MORE YEARS OF CENA!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Apple Dough :cena


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

witchblade000 said:


> If Cena wins, fuck this company.


Fuck it regardless.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

"14 years today, here's to 14 more." 

...... No.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Should be a good match as usual.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Didn't Cena return with another shirt? Why'd he switch his shirt so soon?


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

"Here's to 14 more!" Please no


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

KURT ANGLE MENTION!!! :mark:


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I love how the "John Cena sucks" matchin his theme is a recurrent theme now. :lmao


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Judging by the crowd on that entrance...are they piping in the "john Cena Sux" chants now? Wtf?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

How long until AJ/Club interfere?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Wait. What?!?!?! Cena vs Rollins on a throwaway Raw?

Alrighty then. Glad I tuned in.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I hope they don't have Seth lose just because it's Cena's "WWE Birthday".


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Chants! :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*14 MORE YEARS!?

FUCK THAT!*


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Gotta love how they never actually say Cena lost in that debut match against Angle.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

People chanting for Rollins not just saying Cena sucks :Cocky


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

DJHJR86 said:


> On taped shows. Not live.


Did you not watch Reigns entrance and win at Wrestlemania? Live show, fake cheers reports from fans were that the boo's were deafining but watching it on tv the crowd was muted or doing that fake cheering thing they do on SmackDown! They definately fuck with the crowd during live shows too they just turn off the crowd mics and then pipe in what they want.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Nice shoulder tackle by Cena.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

"14 years ago a relative newcomer known as John Cena showed up on Smackdown.

He beat the living shit out of Kurt Angle and went on to become the greatest superstar in the history of the WWE.

He has held the WWE championship a total of 15 times.

He's WWE's equivalent to Jesus Christ."

I hope this is the last time we see Cena tonight, I don't want to hear this every hour :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Was that Maria Menounos.. Cause she baddd.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bruno's two reigns for near 12 years beg to differ, JBL.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Didn't Cena return with another shirt? Why'd he switch his shirt so soon?


He got sued by the beer company, they had to tweak it


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

So is Miz about to get his ass kicked by Balor or Nakamura? i would lose my shit if Swagsuke's music hit, i have to admit. 

fuck, it'll be Kane eh? lol


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

This is like watching Hulk Hogan face The Macho Man



..


of course in their later prime WCW years.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

This is extremely nitpicky.. but the fade on those jean shorts just looks plain weird.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

AJ to distract Cena. Seth gets the win.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Crowd is fucking nuts!


----------



## Whufc (Jun 28, 2016)

Shadowcran said:


> By 30 minutes from now, if it continues like this, there'll be only a handful posting here and mostly just making fun of Raw(and ourselves for watching it)



I think I'm lucky in the UK as I can FF the rubbish stuff.

It's the fact I've learnt what is rubbish is the indictment on RAW. 

You can almost just watch the PPV only and still understand what's going on at WWE, story telling is too deliberate and too slow.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> This is like watching Hulk Hogan face The Macho Man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not even then... I actually cared about _those_ people.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Really like the start of this match. Great pace. Trading side headlocks and running shoulder tackles. Fans are involved.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Not the 30 day rule.. but am I making this up... or didn't Tazz once get himself a WWF title shot by winning 10 matches in a row and claiming the "ten wins in a row" rule makes him no.1 contender?


I don't know about that one. Doesn't sound right. The only thing I remember is ECW Champion Tazz facing WWE Champion Triple H and losing like a geek in like 7 minutes.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Corporate Kane being back is an absolute joke.


It is quite the testament to Kane's ability as a character player, the strength of the original Kane/Taker storyline once he became Kane and Glen Jacobs the the professional that the Kane character/Glen has survived the shit he has and has now wrestled I think the most matches in company history. I mean, this is a whole list off my head, I'm probably missing some and most of these could have easily killed a lesser talent's career. I mean, that one guy who was rumored to face Taker at 25 with that mutant storyline and cut in on HHH and corpsed to holy hell in just one promo killed his WWE career. 

Dr. Issac Yankem
fake Diesel
Kane "learning emotions"
Katie Vick of course
May 19th 
The whole poor taste Gene Snitsky/Lita baby angle
Kane vs Viscera in the battle of the giants if I recall correctly was a storyline
Kane trying to seduce Kelly Kelly
Undertaker Vegetative state storyline complete with the over the top produced promos with background music and laugh altering 
Albeit there was potential: still the botched "Embrace the hate storyline"
that cheesy slasher-film ripoff Kane/Daniel Bryan title feud
now split personality Kane


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

How many times is JBL going to mention that all Shield members were champion at one point at MITB?


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

The Club ruins Cena's chance.

Uso's ruins AJ's chance.

I'm just waiting for it.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cena got one ugly ass dropkick.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm not a huge fan of Cena or anything, but can we finally admit that anyone chanting "you can't wrestle" at him is just a fucking moron?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

The precious memories of the few months John Cena was gone, it feels like decades ago now.. so distant.. fading.. memories of better days.. oh please somehow bring them back again..
:jose


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

WWE bragging about the new cameras but why not better they hire most experienced camera man, is clear the current one doesn't know how to film a wrestling match, too many zoom on the mouths and the always the angle when the moves looks more "fake". Is like they did it on purpose to give BotchMania "Everybody Talks Too Much" new material every week.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Seth break his nose again please


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth is seriously jacked now. Someone has been doing his squats.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Architect-Rollins said:


> How many times is JBL going to mention that all Shield members were champion at one point at MITB?


As many times as he uses the word _lunatic_.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Weird how JBL hates the babyfaces but loves Cena

Also this is Eorl Crabtree








Your obscure sports reference for the week.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

birthday_massacre said:


> He got sued by the beer company, they had to tweak it


I know they got into trouble with the beer company before he came back and he showed up with a different shirt upon his return it was in the shape of a circle on the front, but then he switched the shirt again to what he wore tonight.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

THE SHIV said:


> Seth is seriously jacked now. Someone has been doing his *squats*.


Yeah... _squats_.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Super Cena always wins especially against Rollins. Cena lost 2 of his biggest singles matches in recent outtings to Del Rio and Styles. Hes done losing until next year.*


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Not even then... I actually cared about _those_ people.


You have suspend partial thought. 
Because the WWE commentators are drowning the fuck out of the match. 

Just imagine it's Bobby Heenan, Larry Zebisko and Tony Schiavonie.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I'm not a huge fan of Cena or anything, but can we finally admit that anyone chanting "you can't wrestle" at him is just a fucking moron?


They're chanting it to Roman as he is at home watching from Pensacola, Florida.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Daemon_Rising said:


> My bad, I thought Summerslam was a Raw/SD joint brand event


That might be a possibility, but I still don't think that's the endgame here.



DJHJR86 said:


> Of all the fuckery that went on during the opening statement, _that_ is what you took away from it?


If by fuckery you mean shoving Styles and Cena into something they're not supposed to be in (seriously, Styles had two title shots already this year) as a further ploy to make Ambrose look like a weak fuck and undoubtedly have more of an excuse for him to lose the title, then yeah, I took that away from it.

This RAW is already trash compared to last week's and it's not getting a lick better.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Architect-Rollins said:


> How many times is JBL going to mention that all Shield members were champion at one point at MITB?


at least they don't mention 9.99 every few seconds anymore


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:cole: "Cena's gotta win!"

Does he really have to, Maggle? :westbrook3


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Yeah, Rollins can get a great match out of anyone. Him and Styles are masters of it. Which is why we're actually paying full attention to this match. 

That's the thing people never see about Bret Hart nowadays, he could take on friggin' X-Pac, known as the 1,2,3, Kid then, and make it a good entertaining match.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Cena is sloppy and his moves are just plain fucking ugly to look at. Nothing aesthetically pleasing about the way he tries to wrestle, compare to the guy he's working with who makes it look like an art form.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Will Seth hit the knee that "bleed" Cena?


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Timmy likes to wear a lot of jackets...


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Cena's loud spot calling is so awful.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

It really bugs me how JBL lashes out at the babyfaces like Ambrose but then Cena comes out and he's all "15 time world champion Mygull! This guy is one of the greatest of all time!".


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Let's go Seth!


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> It really bugs me how JBL lashes out at the babyfaces like Ambrose but then Cena comes out and he's all "15 time world champion Mygull! This guy is one of the greatest of all time!".


Yep, only Reigns and Cena are immune to JBL, seemingly. I _really _wonder why.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

We finally got rain here!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Gotta love when you post in other threads, thinking it's the RAW thread....

Just moving these posts over here...

8:53

Miz is dropping the title tonight.... to either Orton or Neville!

Orrrrrrrrrrr, Mr. Break-away Tuxedo!

8:58

MY BOY ROLLINS!

8:59

Rollins is such a face... hahaha!

9:00

14 years... man... time flies... congrats on a great legacy Cena. I haven't been a fan since 2005, but I gotta give credit where it's due.

LMFAO... this is a very sad post.. I need help...


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Those are what happened.
> 
> The broadcast we all watched had the fake noise ....................................................................................................................................................................................
> 
> So simple.............. can't believe I'm spelling it out for you ....................................................................................................................................................................................


Dunn must go hardcore to pipe in those "JOHN CENA SUCKS" sung to the tune of his theme song on a weekly basis.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

This is so stupid and trivial, but I miss Rollins wearing the gloves.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Solf said:


> Cena's loud spot calling is so awful.


On the plus side, it gives Botchamania lots of material


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

What kind of cheap material do they make Seth's wristbands out if? They _never_ hold up throughout the match.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Tornado DDT! Cena been watching LU.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

They don't even try any more in this company. You've got JBL sucking Cena's cock like it's his last night on Earth, Heenan must shake his head something awful when he listens to that crap.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Shadowcran said:


> Yeah, Rollins can get a great match out of anyone. Him and Styles are masters of it. Which is why we're actually paying full attention to this match.
> 
> That's the thing people never see about Bret Hart nowadays, he could take on friggin' X-Pac, known as the 1,2,3, Kid then, and make it a good entertaining match.


You're saying this like X-Pac was a bad worker or something.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Did you not watch Reigns entrance and win at Wrestlemania? Live show, fake cheers reports from fans were that the boo's were deafining but watching it on tv the crowd was muted or doing that fake cheering thing they do on SmackDown! They definately fuck with the crowd during live shows too they just turn off the crowd mics and then pipe in what they want.


None of which is any proof that they piped in "LET'S GO TITUS" chants during a meaningless count out victory on a live broadcast.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Solf said:


> Yep, only Reigns and Cena are immune to JBL, seemingly. I _really _wonder why.


I do too.

Especially because the crowd is more inclined to cheer for someone that JBL hates.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lothario said:


> What kind of cheap material do they make Seth's wristbands out if? They _never_ hold up throughout the match.


Yeah they need to "redesign" them


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

avada kedavra:mark:


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> It really bugs me how JBL lashes out at the babyfaces like Ambrose but then Cena comes out and he's all "15 time world champion Mygull! This guy is one of the greatest of all time!".


You do realize JBL is Vince, right? The top babyfaces are always going to get put over by the heel announcer. Reigns never gets criticized by anyone on commentary, either.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

When is the last time Cena hit his first 5 knuckle shuffle and connected with the AA he always goes for in the first try on a main eventer? I think John's success rate in that circumstance is lower than Flair on the top rope.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lothario said:


> What kind of cheap material do they make Seth's wristbands out if? They _never_ hold up throughout the match.


Lol i know, why'd he stop wearing the gloves? Those wristbands always fall apart mid match.

By the looks of that wwe 24 documentary they're made of some cloth material and he just wraps them around his wrist and attaches them together with velcro or something, so its no wonder they come apart.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> You're saying this like X-Pac was a bad worker or something.


I thought the same :lol. 1-2-3 Kid was fucking legit, man.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Every time he does the sunset flip. I get scared.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Crap, when he did that corner powerbomb I was hoping for the setup to a curb stomp...my mistake.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Shadowcran said:


> With hundreds of examples of messing with audio, it's not a conspiracy, it's accepted fact.
> 
> The conspiracy is those who don't believe it, around 10% of fans.
> 
> Don't feel like we're ganging up on you, just letting you know. We don't even argue it much anymore.


This could be seen as lowering crowd noise, not piping in random chants.

Go back and rewatch Titus/Rusev match. Decent portion of the crowd was chanting "LET'S GO TITUS". It was NOT piped in. Showing me video of drowned crowd noise does nothing to refute this.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Where's AJ at?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Seth needs to drop that move where he carries dudes across the ring...


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> Every time he does the sunset flip. I get scared.


Me too!!! Its like oh god will it happen again?!

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

DJHJR86 said:


> Dunn must go hardcore to pipe in those "JOHN CENA SUCKS" sung to the tune of his theme song on a weekly basis.


Dude it's fucking real it's not a conspiracy!!!!!!!! Dunn or who ever it might be.. they go to a hell of a lot of effort to manipulate everything they can.

They *want* the mixed reaction for Cena. If you take the time to look into what multiple people in this thread are telling you about.. you'll see.

I gave you clear working links to the valid original footage of Triple H/Roman. Alls you got to do is compare this to WWE's official version. That's about all I have to say on the matter.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> Every time he does the sunset flip. I get scared.


Yeah I bet he does a bit as well.


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

Am I the only one whose heart stops a bit when Seth does the sunset flip ? even though I know he's back to 100%


----------



## Whufc (Jun 28, 2016)

Why did the crowd bother showing up?


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Two of the biggest stars in your company and the crowd is comatose, did they lace the concession stand with ambien?


----------



## Delsin Rowe (May 24, 2016)

I see Super Cena is in full effect.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Every time he does the sunset flip. I get scared.


Tell me about it, always nervously looking for that knee bending the wrong way :mj2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The superplex into the falcon arrow looks sooo beautiful.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I am still worried about the ACL. Knees are fucked up and this is exactly how I feel when Jabari Parker plants on his knee...perpetual terror that it will just buckle


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Excellent move there by Rollins...simply excellent..


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

No one is the WWE should be doing the superkick, but Rollins, IMO.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth is a beast now.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

What an AA


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Awesome stuff!


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Just send the Basham Brothers already...


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

What a match so far I must say. Too bad crowd is sleeping...

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Woo!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Clean pin for Rollins

NIce


----------



## Whufc (Jun 28, 2016)

The Power that Be said:


> Two of the biggest stars in your company and the crowd is comatose, did they lace the concession stand with ambien?



Both are anti-Reigns so don't have the heat from when they faced before, which I thought was good. 

Rollins face turn coming up?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ROLLINS WINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Night night Cena!


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Cena ain't won in forever


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Rollins defeats Cena clean.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:clap


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Damn, Seth slayer of Super Faces


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Cena loses another match? Surprising.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Rollins beating Cena and Reigns

THE MAN :Cocky


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Daemon_Rising said:


> I gave you clear working links to the valid original footage of Triple H/Roman. Alls you got to do is compare this to WWE's official version. That's about all I have to say on the matter.


By your own admission, they edited a rebroadcast version, much different from the LIVE version. In other words, you're pretty much admitting that they can't manipulate the crowd during a live event as well as you claim that they can. 

None of this refutes the original point: it's fucking ridiculous to think they would pipe in random Titus O'Neil chants on a throwaway match on Raw.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Saw that result coming from a mile away... and I LOVE IT!


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I love that Seth has taken the pedigree. Love. 

And I called the Club coming out. !!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Woot, nice!


----------



## ChrolloLucilfer (Jun 24, 2016)

:cole : Rollins.. Dirty Deeds! Dirty Deeds connecting!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:cole: "Cena's gotta win!"

Does he really have to, Maggle? :westbrook3

But nevermind that shit, THE MAN just defeated Superman! :rollins


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Cena is one dumb frakking babyface.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Distraction finish fpalm


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Typical finisher after distraction power multiply 10x finish.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Yup, that was a predictable ending.. But I did enjoy the match.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Now Cena will cost AJ to set up the rematch at Battleground which Cena will win to tie the series creating the rubber match at Summerslam that I assume will be a gimmick match like say a cage to keep The Club out or something


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I love how JBL is perfectly fine with this dirty finish but was pissed at the MITB Cena vs AJ match ending.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

No way AJ wins. I never thought AJ or cena would win. How can they just abandon their feud before battleground? Unless both won and they could pick up at summer slam but not happening.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

So this confirms Ambrose will defeat Styles later.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Aj just told Seth he owes him one...


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

WHAAAAAAAAAA???..............Cena got pinned?


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Wow they are really phasing Cena down to the mid card


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Please no one call that clean lmao.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Fine way to build up heat for Cena, Styles II. I assume Cena will cost Styles his match against Ambrose later this evening.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

So is cena going to interfere with AJ's match?


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

To be honest, Rollins has been booked pretty strongly since his return. He won by distraction, but the match seemingly could've gone either way, and he was up versus John FUCKING Cena.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good match and the distraction finish makes sense as it continues the Cena/AJ storyline. No complaints there.


----------



## Whufc (Jun 28, 2016)

Cena off one pedigree from a distraction?

Righto. Super Cena who can take multiple finishing moves usually will always be done by a distraction.

I know why I watch this post event now.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Took Cena til 2016 but he finally lost a singles match on RAW.*


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

DJHJR86 said:


> By your own admission, they edited a rebroadcast version, much different from the LIVE version. In other words, you're pretty much admitting that they can't manipulate the crowd during a live event as well as you claim that they can.
> 
> None of this refutes the original point: it's fucking ridiculous to think they would pipe in random Titus O'Neil chants on a throwaway match on Raw.


I have already gracefully bowed out of this debate. Enjoy Raw.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I keep wondering if they're teasing Rollins as a member(secret)of the Club. It may just be me hoping


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Good match with a predictable ending. AJ/Cena will clearly be the first SD World title match.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Cena loses another match? Surprising.


I thought they would beat Seths ass to get Cena to lose by DQ 

What's shocking is Cena has been taken out by 1 finisher. 1 Del Rio kick for the US title, 1 MAgic Killer on ppv, and 1 Pedigree today


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Good match, but super predictable ending. As if Cena won't cause AJ to lose. Still no dropping of Roman from the match,


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

:rollins


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

So.. this raw isn't going to do much but further the Cena / styles feud. 

Cena is going to cost AJ his match later on. Yay.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

That's not a clean win. John Cena was distracted but it totally made sense. Rollins gets the win and AJ & Cena's feud continues.

John Cena (and probably the Usos) will do the same for the Ambrose vs. AJ match.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

How I'd book this shit going forward:

AJ wins and gets added to the title match.

WWE makes the very difficult and heartbreaking decision to remove Reigns from the Triple Threat match. He comes back and cuts this epic heel promo and goes after Cena.

Those two enter into a feud together. Cena buries Reigns completely and he's never heard from again.

HIRE ME YOU FUCKS


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Good match and the distraction finish makes sense as it continues the Cena/AJ storyline. No complaints there.


Yep, very good match and the finish is fitting.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Now Cena will cost AJ to set up the rematch at Battleground which Cena will win to tie the series creating the rubber match at Summerslam that I assume will be a gimmick match like say a cage to keep The Club out or something


And its Balor that comes up out of the mat to help AJ win the Smackdown Title. The Club is now a 4 man group.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

virus21 said:


> On the plus side, it gives Botchamania lots of material


Haha!

:dance


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins wins with 1 pedigree and remember Rollins did kickout of an AA earlier in the match. Wow.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> You're saying this like X-Pac was a bad worker or something.


When he faced Bret he was green to the gills. He didn't really have that many moves yet. he got better weekly though.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

The Power that Be said:


> Wow they are really phasing Cena down to the mid card


He's been a mid carder for about a year and a half now. It's strange to say, but it's true.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Looks like AJ is taking the pin from Ambrose tonight. I can't wait for Styles fan boys to be whinning later tonight.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Like they're still booking Seth strong.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Rollins needs to abandon the pedigree. Bullshit to be doing another man's finish.

Rollins is a cuck bitch.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

Cena is so annoying. Arghhhhh...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Rollins wins with 1 pedigree and remember Rollins did kickout of an AA earlier in the match. Wow.


He put his leg on the rope, didn't kickout if I recall correctly.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

next week they should tease Owens and Zayn being inserted on the World Title match.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

imthegame19 said:


> Looks like AJ is taking the pin from Ambrose tonight. I can't wait for Styles fan boys to be whinning later tonight.


Shouldnt be anyone whining. This is all setting up Cena/AJ for the Smackdown Title. Since I will be watching Smackdown exclusively I could give two shits on what happens on Raw right now and going forward.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Rollins the Kryptonian Killer!







:supercena


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> He put his leg on the rope, didn't kickout if I recall correctly.


Same difference.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Screw it I'm off to bed.

I will check out Ambrose vs Styles tommorow though. Even with a screwy finish that could be pretty cool.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Its Enzo and Big Cass =)


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

JBL... You're the annoying one.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

My name is formulatic blah blah blah and I am blah blah and you can't blah blah!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

If I had a dime for Everytime I was not excited to see Enzo and Cass I would have....

ZERO DIMES!


----------



## ChrolloLucilfer (Jun 24, 2016)

I suddenly have the strange urge to spam the phrase "How U Doin'?"


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So does Styles not realize by doing this that means Cena will now interfere in his match as payback? Or is he just dumb? It would be better to pray Rollins wins than to cost Cena the match, at least that way you know Cena wont interfere and screw you over.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Local jobbers.... kool!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Local jobbers :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

THE SHIV said:


> Rollins the Kryptonian Killer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


isnt that a Reigns superman gif lol

Oh because he beat him LOL

Nevermind. Im slow tonight ha ha ha


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Hey guys

Maryse, Miz, Charlotte, Sasha, Becky, Cesaro or Zayn already appeared?


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Who are those guys lillllll


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I love how someone is butt-hurt over the Rollins win.

:ha


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

They got jobbers on Raw? WOW


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Something that bugs me about their entrance. Enzo makes himself sound cool by saying that he's a certified G and bonafied stud. But all he can say about Big Cass is that he is tall.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> You're saying this like X-Pac was a bad worker or something.



Anyone implying that doesn't know their history lol. IIRC, Jericho said X-Pac was pretty much the guy Vince would pair new talent looking to move up the roster with. You'd work with X-Pac and if he didn't think you were ready or if he couldn't get a good match out of you, you didn't move up the card. He's not my favorite guy but the man is a criminally underrated worker.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

pfffff, these guys.

I hope Xavier Wood saves this segment....


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

DJHJR86 said:


> None of which is any proof that they piped in "LET'S GO TITUS" chants during a meaningless count out victory on a live broadcast.


Not saying they did, just pointing out that they do mess with the live crowd while you're saying they don't do it at all.


----------



## ChrolloLucilfer (Jun 24, 2016)

A-C-P said:


> If I had a dime for Everytime I was not excited to see Enzo and Cass I would have....
> 
> ZERO DIMES!


They're amazing. If you heard their interview with Austin, Enzo actually writes pages and pages of promos that he writes whenever he has the time.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

JOBBERS! :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

A jobber tag team squash match.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Enzo has definitely taken Roman's stash.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Lol. Good stuff.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

I was ignored, cool.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Fuck off with the wave. Never again, Enzo.


----------



## Delsin Rowe (May 24, 2016)

What was the point of the squash match?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Meh. Enzo and Cass just don't do anything for me.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Certified G lol , really brilliant to jack 12 year old hip hop phrases ,,You're cool.....


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Corny but I give it to them to give the fans something to do for 5 seconds.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Stealing Ryback's gimmick.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I love the rare appearance of a true jobber team


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

What's Scotty 2 Hotty doing in 2016


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I blinked and the match was already over.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

What a squash:lmao


----------



## Whufc (Jun 28, 2016)

Not had a squash match with random unknowns like that for about 10 years have they?

Old skool WWF style


----------



## ChrolloLucilfer (Jun 24, 2016)

Wait, I blinked, what happened?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

What was the point of this?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

JBL just :buried :mjeng


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Why use local jobbers when you have R-Truth and Goldust?


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

NO. GET OUT. GET OUT.

ugh...


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

[email protected] these guys!

Bwahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

SOCIAL OUTCASTS BAY-BAY!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Social jobbers


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Heath Slater just saved this segment.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Where's Adam Rose?

:mj2


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> This is so stupid and trivial, but I miss Rollins wearing the gloves.


I prefer the Wrist Straps, I just wish they would actually stay on for the entire fucking match :lol 

I'm guessing Seth and Becky Lynch have the same designer cause all their gear seem to just fall apart mid-match :lol


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

lol these guys stil exist :lol


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Social Outcasts will never be the same without Adam Rose...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The social outcasts has boners! :lol


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Enzo is a better mic worker than whoever your fave is


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Well if this is a thing there goes all of Enzo and Cass' momentum.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Ugh, they need to push the social outcast more.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> Where's Adam Rose?
> 
> :mj2


He was fired one month ago


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

Adam Rose missing....

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RyanPelley said:


> Something that bugs me about their entrance. Enzo makes himself sound cool by saying that he's a certified G and bonafied stud. But all he can say about Big Cass is that he is tall.


Well that is all he's got going for him. Dude has like 3 moves, a big boot, elbow drop and the east river crossing. Can't cut a promo, talks like a robotic dumb ass.


----------



## Whufc (Jun 28, 2016)

Here's the point in it. Squash a proper tag team to looks stronger, not they need to.

Already at the top behind New Day.

Probably why they have adjusted them down to these clowns.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Squash match on RAW!:sodone


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Bolieve :mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> Where's Adam Rose?
> 
> :mj2


Getting ready for his mug shot.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Hard and ready for action? 

:tripsscust


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Why are these 3 still employed?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Speaking of hard.. Bo really looks like he's hard.... down there.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

lol PG television.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Bo Dallas's mic work is so underappreciated.

"You better Bo-lieve it!" :lmao


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Curtis Axel is worse than his father in every way. It makes me sad.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Thank you #SocialOutcasts


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Social Outcast?

I'm waiting to Miz & Maryse maybe Naomi!!!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

LOL at the writers coming up with this shiet!

Funny though, hahahahaha!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I have no idea if this is entertaining or not....


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

THE SOCIAL OUTCASTS VS. TEAM SAWFT = :vince$

Good to see the SOs back after being gone for so long.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> I prefer the Wrist Straps, I just wish they would actually stay on for the entire fucking match :lol
> 
> I'm guessing Seth and Becky Lynch have the same designer cause all their gear seem to just fall apart mid-match :lol


I mean at least the gloves stay on lol. The problem with his wrist bands is they wrap around. Which you'd think you be tighter around his wrists, but nope lol.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

These guys are over.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

That was not very PG


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

3MB still trying to get over


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Where's Adam Rose?
> 
> :mj2


Watch Raw with Lawler


----------



## Delsin Rowe (May 24, 2016)

Really, Cass? We're doing it twice now?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol that hard parts gave me a slight chuckle


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Maybe Roman can take Rose's spot.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Since they are movie guys now, they would make an interesting group of lackeys for Miz and MAryse


----------



## Whufc (Jun 28, 2016)

Injury to the Vaude Villans maybe?

Looks thrown together that.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I've got one word to describe their act. S-T-A-L-E. STAAAAAAALE.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> I love how someone is butt-hurt over the Rollins win.
> 
> :ha


This guy I know on Facebook is all mad about Seth winning, lol. He knows I love him, so he messaged me going "I hope you're happy", so I was like "I am happy actually, thanks!" :lol


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Curtis Axel is worse than his father in every way. It makes me sad.


I don't like him but he's cool with Social Outcast.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Seriously who writes this crap? Oh, who am I kidding the monkey brigade, of course!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I swear if Miz is facing Cesaro... again...


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow, this segment was the shits a drizzlin.. what a waste of time..


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

That shadow looks like Alex Riley :lmao


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

I don't know why but its been a while since I enjoyed a RAW. Loving it so far. 

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

SovereignVA said:


> Bo Dallas's mic work is so underappreciated.
> 
> "You better Bo-lieve it!" :lmao


He's fantastic. I would love for him to eventually work with Bray.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Who in their right mind called Bo Dallas, Heath Slater and Curtis Axel to be part of their movie?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

I love that kick from Cass. He executes it perfectly and it always looks stiff.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Guessing Neville will challenge Miz.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Social Outcast is just not the same without Adam Rose.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Please be Neville.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

I wonder if the surprise challenger for the Intercontinental Championship is currently on the WWE roster.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Segments like that last one are why I have yet to resub to the WWE Network. I'm just about done with the product.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Wonder if Orton returns tonight and beats Miz?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Well that is all he's got going for him. Dude has like 3 moves, a big boot, elbow drop and the east river crossing. Can't cut a promo, talks like a robotic dumb ass.


Haha yeah! I'm not denying that. It's just the fact that they've yet to make something up to keep from pointing out how one dimensional and dull he is.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Pepsi is a terrible soda, Coke is way better and Pepsi can't even make ads as good as coke.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Still not getting the love-fest over Big Cass that... ahem... many have.


----------



## Whufc (Jun 28, 2016)

Lothario said:


> I love that kick from Cass. He executes it perfectly and it always looks stiff.



He's going places that boy. Enzo buzzing about him reminds me of the Mouth of the South.


----------



## Shifde (Jun 8, 2016)

How these three fools aka outcasts get any time on t.v. is beyond me i rather see titus, adr, and sheamus get all their time on t.v.

Can't Curtis Axel just get future endeavoured asap any way. He'd fit perfectly in TNA or some promotion we never hear the fuck about. Dude is an embarrassment to the Hennig name


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Anyone else not like Rollins new attire? 

I miss the all black attire, it just looked more tactical and slicker.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Davy Jones said:


> I wonder if the surprise challenger for the Intercontinental Championship is currently on the WWE roster.


Balor, Asuka and Nakamura are all there tonight apparently. 

would pay to see asuka kick his ass but i'd bet it's Balor.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> I swear if Miz is facing Cesaro... again...


I bet it'll be a returning Neville


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> I swear if Miz is facing Cesaro... again...


Miz already beat Cesaro three times.

He needs a new contender.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Avada Kedavra said:


> Who in their right mind called Bo Dallas, Heath Slater and Curtis Axel to be part of their movie?


WWE Studios :ha


----------



## NessTyre (Jun 19, 2016)

I have a feeling that it's gonna be Balor. I hope so at the very least...


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Darren Criss said:


> I don't like him but he's cool with Social Outcast.


It isn't like he's devoid of talent, it's just that he's inferior to his father in every category...


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

A-C-P said:


> Where's Adam Rose?
> 
> :mj2


He got released last clear out.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Mra22 said:


> Wonder if Orton returns tonight and beats Miz?


That would be awesome. But only if his IC title run be similar to the one when he was in Evolution.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Oh man I hope the surprise challenger is Orton.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Mra22 said:


> Wonder if Orton returns tonight and beats Miz?


This would be stupid, really, really stupid.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

AngryConsumer said:


> Still not getting the love-fest over Big Cass that... ahem... many have.


Better than Reigns


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Enzo and Cass had to do that SAWFT shit twice?


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Phaedra said:


> Balor, Asuka and Nakamura are all there tonight apparently.
> 
> would pay to see asuka kick his ass but i'd bet it's Balor.


I dont know what it is, but I just want to dive right in on Asuka. Those hips...

Sticking with my Neville pick.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

witchblade000 said:


> That would be awesome. But only if his IC title run be similar to the one when he was in Evolution.


He should grow out his hair as well.

Can't believe he's 36 already, still remember his 24th birthday. Time flies.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Davy Jones said:


> I wonder if the surprise challenger for the Intercontinental Championship is currently on the WWE roster.


Well he is the longest reigning and aren't we due for our once in every five years appearance of this man?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh no is Young getting the IC title shot FFS


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Wasn't this segment on Smackdown or RAW last week? wtf


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Miz should stay as champion.

My fingers are crossed.

For the love of God!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

We are going to make Darren Young Straight Again :bob


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

Not this shit again...

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

How come WWE never got Black John Cena to main event WrestleMania against John Cena?


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

*I don't know, I just can't see Orton with the IC title again now*


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Why are they replaying this shit everyone knows Daren was never great and never will be and someone please put backland back in his sarcophagus


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Depending on next match, I may just go find something else to watch. If it wasn't for you guys in this forum, I wouldn't have lasted this long.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

I have a sneaking suspicion that the Darren Young angle goes absolutely no where.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Oh shit guys! The Darren Young era is nearly upon us! :mark:


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh fuck it, it's going to be Darren Young against the Miz ... I give up man.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Can Darren a Young please get released? Also when was he ever great? The guy sucks


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> We are going to make Darren Young Straight Again :bob


:maury


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I think whoever ordered these vignettes for Darren Young forgot they did so and they're just continuing on forever now.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Worst vignette.. if that's what we're calling it... out of the "LMDYGA" spots.


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

Will be very disappointed if the mystery challenger is Darren Young.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Crazy Bob!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Crews to challenge Miz, get screwed by Sheamus. WWE Fuckery.

Too bad its not Okada. Moneymaker meets Rainmaker.*


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Orton possible? If he's "Coked out" Orton he'll be great. Ordinary Orton puts insomniacs into sleep comas.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Eugene return?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

That African American commentator is a little too enthusiastic with that little make Darren great again.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Maryse and Miz filmed a film called "Marine 5: Battlefield" to lost the championship three weeks before a PPV called Battlefield? Urgh.

#TeamMiz


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

damn those Renee legsssssss


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Mra22 said:


> Better than Reigns


That's just deflecting the point, doesn't change it at all.

:LIGHTS


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

OMG, this actually gets a full segment...?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Why is the booking team out on stage?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh Renee, them legs...:banderas


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

special olympics? where's ryback..?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

StylesP1 said:


> I dont know what it is, but I just want to dive right in on Asuka. Those hips...
> 
> Sticking with my Neville pick.


more likely tbh. Or fucking Darren Young, Orton or ffs Kane.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> That shadow looks like Alex Riley :lmao


What if Riley came out to face Miz tonight.... would anyone else mark?!?


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

genghis hank said:


> Will be very disappointed if the mystery challenger is Darren Young.


I don't care who's the challenger since Miz win. #TeamMIz


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Maybe "committed" isn't the word to use.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

The Performance Centre can be very beneficial for mentally disabled athletes. 

Bo Dallas is a retard and look what he's gone on to do.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ham and Egger said:


> Why is the booking team out on stage?


I feel so bad for laughing so hard at this :ha


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

> WWE Creative Humor ‏@WWECreative_ish 3m3 minutes ago
> 
> Bob Backlund has taught Darren Young how to be on TV for months without having to actually work a match #RAWTonight


Too true.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> Why is the booking team out on stage?


That's fucked up, but hilarious :lol


----------



## LifeOfRyan (Apr 3, 2016)

I genuinly think the "special opponent" is going to be Kane. That being corporate Kane or monster Kane I dno, I just have a feeling it's him.

That Young promo is going to go the same way as The Shining Stars... he'll eventually turn up, no1 will give a fuck then he'll go back to promo's. It's a total waste of time and if there doing that now it's going to be even harder with half a roster... just bad promo work at it's finest. It's not even just Young and Bob's fault either, the writing for it is TERRIBLE. How that's meant to do anything for Young I don't fucking know.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> Why is the booking team out on stage?


LMAO I just got it ..


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Maryse should hits the opponent with the French Kiss. #TeamMiz


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

This is such an american thing to do.


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

This really needs a segment?

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm assuming Miz meets the returning Neville. 

Just a hunch though.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Renee Young is scrumptious.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Big Show with some poor choice words amongst that otherwise nice sppech


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

So.. who thinks Roman is entering through the crowd tonight to turn heel and screw Ambrose?


----------



## Whufc (Jun 28, 2016)

Fair play Ambrose. WWE Champ and smashing Renee Young.

Doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Miz's opponent tonight

A. Neville
B. Alex Riley
C. Orton
D. Cesaro
E. The guy taking the L


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Smart to use Big Show as the rep really since he actually is diagnosed with gigantism


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Ham and Egger said:


> Why is the booking team out on stage?


That's terrible but completely awesome at the same time.

Polarizing.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Jon Moxley and AJ Styles main eventing Monday Night Raw.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Whufc said:


> Fair play Ambrose. WWE Champ and smashing Renee Young.
> 
> Doesn't get much better than that.


Still rather be Rusev. Yup!


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Whufc said:


> Fair play Ambrose. WWE Champ and smashing Renee Young.
> 
> Doesn't get much better than that.


Apart from being Triple H when he's the Champ and banging Steph.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> Why is the booking team out on stage?



this is horrible but great :HA


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Miz's opponent tonight
> 
> A. Neville
> B. Alex Riley
> ...


Demon Kane?

I think he will drop the belt on the live SD debut tbh. His opening his mouth is also an easy way for a guy like RVD to return


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

They should give Sasha and Charlotte and promo tonight or Sasha squashing Dana.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Ham and Egger said:


> Why is the booking team out on stage?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

If Orton is the opponent, i hope he has a new look, no beard with his hair grew out again. I dunno that bald bearded look he's had for so long has just gotten so stale.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Hulk Hogan said:


> Jon Moxley and AJ Styles main eventing Monday Night Raw.


WWE knows is 3rd hour is the least view so is nothing to brag about it.


----------



## Whufc (Jun 28, 2016)

I can't wait to see what's on next. 

Luckily England don't get knocked out of tournaments on a Monday so I'm up late.

It's usually a Tues, Weds, Thurs, Fri etc etc


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Nia Jax?


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Whufc said:


> Fair play Ambrose. WWE Champ and smashing Renee Young.
> 
> Doesn't get much better than that.


Miz still is above him


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ah, Summer Raw


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

A random wild Summer Rae appears


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

mmmmm Summer Rae.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I couldn't even remember Summer Rae's theme song for a minute there.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> WWE knows is 3rd hour is the least view so is nothing to brag about it.


Jon Moxley and AJ Styles main eventing RAW over Cena.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Couldn't Summer have had a full jobber entrance cause frankly her fucking music sticks in my head for days. I've been known to sing it in the shower lol.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Oh fuck this, Summer is gonna beat Becky isn't she


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Summer Rae

Eww ugly jobber


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Summer Rae has the 3rd best diva theme behind Nikki Bella's and Paige's.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Summer shouldn't be fed in favor of a geek like NAtalya who can't talk and will botch through her tv matches outside nxt


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Nattie on commentary during a women's match. What on earth will happen next :quimby


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> If Orton is the opponent, i hope he has a new look, no beard with his hair grew out again. I dunno that bald bearded look he's had for so long has just gotten so stale.


Everything about Orton has been stale since 2010.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Nattie with dat Owen reference :mark: good girl.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

PUSH. BECKY.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Nah, Becky is winning this, for sure...right? right?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Becky Lynch :trips5


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Didn't they say the Miz match was up next before going to commercial?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ah damnit, wasn't ready for Becky, now my pants and wall are ruined ROFL


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Nattie dropping that Owen Hart line


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Becky :mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> If Orton is the opponent, i hope he has a new look, no beard with his hair grew out again. I dunno that bald bearded look he's had for so long has just gotten so stale.


Orton with the castaway look would be awesome... with some gray, to look mystical and wise... I could dig it! Give him a staff too!


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

If Becky lost we riot


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Logical booking????????? WTF?????


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Wow Becky the bad lass over here lol.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

At least they're doing some in the Women's Division outside of the championships program.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Go go go!


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Black ref enjoying himself there.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Becky looks orange and I don't mean her hair, too much fake tan.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I love Becky!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Beckys gonna kill you :becky


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

:becky Let's go Becky!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Man Becky is so hot


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

First Rusev/Titus and now this.

WWE doing a solid job of making me care for filler feuds.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Becky showing that straight fire :mark:


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Or maybe not, Becky booked well there.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

God Movement said:


> Black ref enjoying himself there. My OxiOxiOxiOxiOxi


Getting a good feel of Becky too.


----------



## Whufc (Jun 28, 2016)

Darren Criss said:


> Miz still is above him



I'd take Renee and the WWE belt all day. 

Maryse and the IC? Not for me.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

That was probably for the best they got that attack over with fast, Natty was tanking out there.. It's almost like the heel turn made no sense and no one could think of anything to justify it, not even the writers who "wrote" it..
:quimby


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

HAHAHA wtf was that!

Something must've happened with the Miz match and they need more time.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yep Nattie just got Lasskicked


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Becky is the perfect woman.


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

*Thank you Becky for getting Nattie to stop talking*


----------



## Grantle (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm too curious who Miz's opponent is to care about this.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Summer in the corner like...


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This Zayn and Owens stuff is getting old


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Nice cameo Summer.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Whufc said:


> I'd take Renee and the WWE belt all day.
> 
> Maryse and the IC? Not for me.


Sorry, i forget that u can't handle with a french canadian.


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

Are these ads for serious?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Summer Rae got more action when she called herself Kelly Kelly*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Tbh, I'm digging this Becky/Nattie feud.


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

Mother******s with the commericals! STOP IT!

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Ham and Egger said:


> Logical booking????????? WTF?????


They had stand-ins because, as you yourself said, the usual team were out on stage, remember? :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That new Ghostbusters movie will end up flopping so damn hard.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Becky with the revenge, "BEC-KY!" chants *and* the good hair. :mark: Hopefully she gets a title run soon, considering she's made such great strides since her quirky days of making hammy puns.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Whufc said:


> I'd take Renee and the WWE belt all day.
> 
> Maryse and the IC? Not for me.


I'd take Stephanie and the whole company all day.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Waaaaaay too many commercials tonight.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Grantle said:


> I'm too curious who Miz's opponent is to care about this.


Me too.

#TeamMiz


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Way too many commercials. The hell is this...


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I just want Becky to be Women's champion already :mj2


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Natalya's look alike:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

If I were writing for the WWE, I would book the angle like this:

- Becky goes to Natalya's house while only Tyson Kidd is home.
- Becky enters and hits Tyson in the neck with a shovel, so he's down and out.
- Becky then puts Natalya's cats in a duffel bag and throws them in the trunk of her car.
- Becky drives the car into a burning building, but rolls out at the last second.
- Becky dances as Natalya arrives in time to see her cats burn alive.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Good that Becky attacked Natalya instead of letting her sit out there during her match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Damn it. I missed Becky!:cuss:


----------



## Whufc (Jun 28, 2016)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Apart from being Triple H when he's the Champ and banging Steph.



I wanted nothing to do with Steph until Wrestlemania. 

She awoken something inside me, it wasn't the He-Man vs Skeletor childhood either.

But then I like Natalya.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Jericho with the scarf


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Waaaaaay too many commercials tonight.


Tongiht lol


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Hulk Hogan said:


> Getting a good feel of Becky too.


Black ref the best ref


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Summer's forehead is bigger than Cesaro's ass.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Hawkke said:


> That was probably for the best they got that attack over with fast, Natty was tanking out there.. It's almost like the heel turn made no sense and no one could think of anything to justify it, not even the writers..
> :quimby


Yeah lol Natalya was out there thinking of shit to say on the fly it seemed like "She was just in the wrong place at the wrong time" "Well Nattie you also attacked Becky backstage last week during an interview " "....uh i'm just tired of being nice how about that?..."


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

AryaDark said:


> *Summer Rae got more action when she called herself Kelly Kelly*


Obviously sarcasm because those are two different people


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Mr Robot Season 2 :elliot


----------



## Grantle (Jun 28, 2011)

How about on Raw we have the World Heavyweight Title, Tag Team Titles, Intercontinental Title and Women's Title. On Smackdown we can have the WWE Title, the U.S Title, the Cruiserweight Title and the Women's Tag Team Titles. 

This way the women on Smackdown still have something to fight for and it gets tag team wrestling on the show. While still keeping Women's and Tag Titles on Raw.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Fuck you USA Network for adding the third hour. It's just way too much. 

The WWE need to have the first hour as NXT.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Highlight Reel time. This should be a great segment.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

witchblade000 said:


> Natalya's look alike:


She also changes from nice to horrible bitch as quickly as Nattie does, too.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Tongiht lol


True, haha.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

An appearance from Crab Legs!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

You stupid idiot!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Oh look it's Mr. Crabs also known as Jameis Winston


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Gift of Jericho

Drink it in

:jericho3


----------



## Whufc (Jun 28, 2016)

Darren Criss said:


> Sorry, i forget that u can't handle with a french canadian.



Nothing to do with that pal, Renee is more my type of girl you know?


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

* drink it in :jericho3*


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah lol Natalya was out there thinking of shit to say on the fly it seemed like "She was just in the wrong place at the wrong time" "Well Nattie you also attacked Becky backstage last week during an interview " "....uh i'm just tired of being nice how about that?..."


She should have started deflecting the questions, calling one announcer stupid for asking the same thing the other did, ect ect. It might have saved it a bit.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This crowd sucks tonight, for the most part.


----------



## Grantle (Jun 28, 2011)

#Women 's Tag Team Titles #CruiserWeight Title #Smackdown Titles


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Mra22 said:


> Obviously sarcasm because those are two different people


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

Anybody noticed that blurred sign?

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

HE SAID QUIET YOU FUCKS


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Where can I purchase me some Jericho-hol?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

DJHJR86 said:


> An appearance from Crab Legs!


The Crableg Kid

What a Stupid Idiot :jericho3


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

RyanPelley said:


> If I were writing for the WWE, I would book the angle like this:
> 
> - Becky goes to Natalya's house while only Tyson Kidd is home.
> - Becky enters and hits Tyson in the neck with a shovel, so he's down and out.
> ...


I'd happy give WWE every dime in my bank account. Sadly, I feel my money is safe.


----------



## Grantle (Jun 28, 2011)

I want to see Finn Balor fight Miz for the IC title


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Why is Jericho saying Qwyatt.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

What is wrong with these idiots?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

KO's theme...top notch.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Exactly 69 huh Chris?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

STUPID IDIOT


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

wens2 time


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

The IC title challenger might also be Balor, I think he teased something in twitter.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

@ShowStopper

I'm jelly of your avi and sig.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Weather is getting bad out here I hope the power doesn't go out I don't want to miss Raw and sitting in the dark isn't fun :frown2:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

"69 Tacks" sounds like it should be the name of a metal band


----------



## Whufc (Jun 28, 2016)

Is there even a crowd in tonight?

It's like they're at an Air Show.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Hulk Hogan said:


> Fuck you USA Network for adding the third hour. It's just way too much.
> 
> The WWE need to have the first hour as NXT.


Wholeheartedly agree.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Owens looks like a middle school gym teacher.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Aletta Ocean has more boobs than Becky, Nattie and Summer combined.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Kevin Owens is so fucking talented. Such a natural heel.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Zayn and KO have did little for me outside their NXT match one on one. Their main roster ppv match was a bunch of no selling bull shit where they just went spot for spot. I liked their 4 way and would be up for a Jericho triple threat though


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Jericho is always irate.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Sami needs a drastic gimmick change or heel turn.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Sami Zayn's theme grew on me recently. Beginning to become a fan.


----------



## ChrolloLucilfer (Jun 24, 2016)

Canadians.. Canadians everywhere.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I still want to burn Sami's pretentious hipster hat.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God now time to watch Zayn awkwardly stand there and try to sound witty and fail.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Cipher said:


> Owens looks like a middle school gym teacher.


Zayn looks like a homeless trucker


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> @ShowStopper
> 
> I'm jelly of your avi and sig.


Thanks. CJ made the avy. Not sure which sig you are referring to since I have it rotating.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> The IC title challenger might also be Balor, I think he teased something in twitter.


Balor is just trolling as usual. He does this like every other Monday.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

TheClub said:


> Anybody noticed that blurred sign?


Probably the "Raw is Coma" sign from earlier, though usually they just take the signs.


And yes, can we just please for the love of life put an end to this feud.. Get it over with..


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Big Show with some poor choice words amongst that otherwise nice sppech


I just missed 30 minutes of Raw watching your video in your signature. I could watch that match and ending every day......I miss both of those guys. Taken from us too early. On the bright side, at least they didn't have to suffer any call-back Royal Rumble entrant appearances. Good shit as always.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Zayn v Owens is the new Cena v Orton


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Kevin Owens deserves better than to be feuding with Zayn.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

I know it is not going to happen but can Shinsuke Nakamura come out and once again become an Intercontinental champion.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

sami ZAYN is a big PAIN... in the ass


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Cipher said:


> Owens looks like a middle school gym teacher.


Well his opponent looks like an out of work taxi cab driver


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

valyrian steel :lol :lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Jericho raising the Jeritron 6500 out of harms way. Jericho is not a stupid idiot


----------



## ChrolloLucilfer (Jun 24, 2016)

This is gonna end with a two-on-one attack, isn't it?


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Ya stupid idiots.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Valyrian steel!!!!!!!!!!! :lmao :lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Jericho is causing trouble! :lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Kiss and make up?


----------



## Whufc (Jun 28, 2016)

No New Day? Or there another suspension I missed till tonight?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Yes let's finally end this


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol Sami Zayn sounds like a regular guy.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

I can't buy Jericho anymore
the last time that i liked him was during his feud with Punk


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Your career won't be going anywhere after this feud either Sami Zayn

You are a dime a dozen vanilla midget without anything resembling a character or personality


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another Zayn/Owens match :lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I never thought I would find myself agreeing so much with words leaving Zayn's mouth.. It does need to end.. Now.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

It is time for this to end!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Zayn improving on the mic I'll give him credit.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I cant take Sami seriously with that hat and that voice Im sorry. Not at that size.


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

Hawkke said:


> Probably the "Raw is Coma" sign from earlier, though usually they just take the signs.
> 
> 
> And yes, can we just please for the love of life put an end to this feud.. Get it over with..


It's not like they are lying, RAW is mostly bad with one of the shows being good. Why must they be so pain in the ass.

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Sami Zayn is a good mic worker yo


----------



## Whufc (Jun 28, 2016)

Mra22 said:


> Yes let's finally end this



Give it 6 weeks and they might manage it


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Sami sounds like an ex girlfriend


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sami going in


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Another Zayn/Owens match :lol


Suppose it beats that never ending Corbin/Ziggler feud :lol


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

SpikeDudley said:


> Your career won't be going anywhere after this feud either Sami Zayn
> 
> You are a dime a dozen vanilla midget without anything resembling a character or personality


But he's 6'1.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Whufc said:


> No New Day? Or there another suspension I missed till tonight?


I wish New day would get suspended and released


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Jesus. Owens looks tired as hell. :lmao Great promo from Zayn, too. Fire and intensity.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

End it at.... Battlground?!?!?!

Not at MITB... not at Summerslam..... but Battleground.... boy I would love to hear that in Allen Iverson's voice.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Say It To My Face!

Alex Riley return confirmed :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

And after 2 years of brawling wildly, they progress the story with some emotion. Nice touch, far too late.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The PG Zayn vs Owens feud is so lame and boring in comparison to their ROH feud. WWE just very lamely trying to copy it.

I know they can't talk about their ROH stuff but it just irks me that they're saying their rivalry started at NXT.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Kevin Owens is not a liar.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Miz's opponents is about to give me a hart attack. #TeamMiz


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

I'm a little late. But can I say that that damn Renee Young is wifey material ??? Ambrose must have some real fucking game, man. :ambrose5


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I think everyone would take Sami Zayn more seriously without that stupid hat. But all in all, he's improving.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Owens twisting the story like a true heel should.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

SAMI'S THE HEEL!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Vårmakos said:


> But he's 6'1.


And you can't teach that ! :angle


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I forget just how long Zayn has been with WWE after him being in NXT for such a long time. Owens was down there for a mere matter of months!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Owens wears his wedding ring in the ring...I appreciate that


----------



## Shifde (Jun 8, 2016)

Oh someone shut them both the hell up. This feud will go on and on for years no end we're all doomed


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Canadian Highlight Reel. This s what I'm talking aboot!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

One last dance!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Last Man Standing or HIAC... nothing less is acceptable, tbpfh.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Vårmakos said:


> But he's 6'1.


With the look and personality of an Applebee's server.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

A terrible friend :zayn4


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Since 2011 most of WWE feuds revolves around: "I've traveled the world / My career prior WWE / I should be the Man"....


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Jericho is so great.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Zayn improving on the mic I'll give him credit.


Improving? He's always been this good.


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

Jericho is just a third wheel in this segment xD

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Jericho destroying Zayn.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Jericho speaks the truth.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Every time Jericho say's stupid idiot, I laugh. Just the way he say's it :lol


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Heath V said:


> With the look and personality of an Applebee's server.


Well, for your information, some Applebee's servers are quite charming and personable.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Owens wears his wedding ring in the ring...I appreciate that


Just hope he doesn't get it caught on anything otherwise goodbye finger.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

All this Canuck fuckery.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Y2J is so AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

the gift of jericho :jericho3


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

The mic has give up....


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Drink it in man


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

LMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

This is a good segment. I have a good friend, who drives me nuts if I spend too much time around him. I was a groomsmen in his sister's wedding and am good friends of the family, him and I have been in weddings together as groomsmen for friends. Sometimes we get on each others's nerves.....it happens often. We had on hell of a damn time in Dallas and only bitched once over Wrestlemania weekend.....but I told him....."WE....ARE DESTINED TO DO THIS FOREVER!" All in good fun. I think 2 friends that do this as a job could totally rock a feud. I have a couple friends I know that I could no keep a straight face in segments and we'd flop on TV.


----------



## Whufc (Jun 28, 2016)

Mra22 said:


> I wish New day would get suspended and released



I've just realised there is another hour!

I usually watch RAW on catch up and FF the ads and a lot of the rubbish. 

Thought it was nearly up as it'd been two hours. 

Fair play to you lot "drinking in" the 3 hours live, not sure I'd do it again


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Sami and Kevin are gonna be feuding for years. I don't think this will be their last match.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

What IS Jericho doing at Battleground anyway?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Owens gut looks so fucking huge...


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

:lmao They fucking killed him :lmao


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

How are they going to keep the Owens-Zayn feud fresh for a month? It's going to be difficult.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Cretins?

Bring back the glory days of tapeworms and parasites dammit!


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

How is not a "Stupid idiot" T-Shirt a thing yet?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Everyones getting all excited about Miz's mystery opponent, don't get too excited its just gonna be someone like Cesaro or someone on the current roster. Don't expect a return or some shocking debut from NXT, WWE lives to let you down, they wont disappoint tonight. Its probably gonna be Cesaro's boring ass.


----------



## ChrolloLucilfer (Jun 24, 2016)

Great segment.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

It is endearing that Jericho introduced a catchy new catchphrase so late in his career.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Kevin Owens will stick with water.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao Pretty good segment.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Double-turn..


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

I never get to drink the gift of Jericho anymore, thanks Sami & KO.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Awesome segment. Easily Zayn's best promo on the main roster. I wonder if they'll add a stip to Zayn/Owens.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Were there some dummies in the crowd chanting USA?


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Every WWE canadian is heel right now except Renee and Zayn


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Everyones getting all excited about Miz's mystery opponent, don't get too excited its just gonna be someone like Cesaro or someone on the current roster. Don't expect a return or some shocking debut from NXT, WWE lives to let you down, they wont disappoint tonight. Its probably gonna be Cesaro's boring ass.


I bet its Darren Young


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/747611205095677954


----------



## Shifde (Jun 8, 2016)

So the STUPID IDIOT that should have SHUT THEM BOTH UP gets shut up by the both of them. FML think i will harass Jericho about this shit later on twitter


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Anyone notice how big Kevin Owen's gut looked tonight?

Looks like he swallowed Hornswoggle.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Styles is a Stupid Idiot! :jericho2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dual superkicks= confirmed Young Bucks feud.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Everyones getting all excited about Miz's mystery opponent, don't get too excited its just gonna be someone like Cesaro or someone on the current roster. Don't expect a return or some shocking debut from NXT, WWE lives to let you down, they wont disappoint tonight. Its probably gonna be Cesaro's boring ass.


Cesaro's ass isn't boring haha

But i hope see Miz winning. #TeamMiz


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Owens wears his wedding ring in the ring...I appreciate that


He's a a family man, dammit! 

wens2


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Enjoyed that segment, dunno where people get the idea that Zayn is bad on the mic as he's proved in NXT he is a good babyface promo. He also sells emotion better than most on the roster.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Styles is such a good heel. :lmao


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

why is people hyping The Miz mysterious opponent?

Is clear it will be Cesaro, they never finished the feud and Cesaro has nothing else going for him at the moment.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

This only thing that's mattered about tonight's show, since Rollins got his W, was who's facing Miz for the IC title... the rest is meh. But Y2J was hilarious!


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

THE SHIV said:


> Dual superkicks= confirmed Young Bucks feud.


One superkick, one big boot


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Owens gut looks so fucking huge...


Poutine and smoked meat sandwiches.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

SovereignVA said:


> It is endearing that Jericho introduced a catchy new catchphrase so late in his career.


Which one: "drink it in" or "stupid idiot"

Jericho creates gold.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Miz vs the silhouette of Alex Riley up next


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I will root for Ambrose tonight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I remember before Bryan retired, I would always pray that any 'mystery opponent' would be him :mj2


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Davy Jones said:


> gobsayscomeon said:
> 
> 
> > Owens gut looks so fucking huge...
> ...


:book


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Incoming LOL at the underwhelming mystery opponent. A crowd killing Cesaro appearance?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

birthday_massacre said:


> I bet its Darren Young


No, its obvious Darren Young is gonna challenge Rusev, seeing as he's got this American gimmick sorta with the Trump slogan. Plus Rusev is currently feuding with Titus, Young's former partner, i can easily see them setting the feud up after Battleground for Summerslam.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Great to see what Styles has been doing these last couple of years. TNA really didn't know what they had with that guy, in fact they don't fucking know anything at all.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

The crowd is going to go so mild when its Neville. Ill be happy to see him back though


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hmmm, I wonder who the Miz will be facing.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> why is people hyping The Miz mysterious opponent?
> 
> Is clear it will be Cesaro, they never finished the feud and Cesaro has nothing else going for him at the moment.


Miz already beated Cesaro 3-times for the title and Miz's last match was against him on SmackDown for the title.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> No, its obvious Darren Young is gonna challenge Rusev, seeing as he's got this American gimmick sorta with the Trump slogan. Plus Rusev is currently feuding with Titus, Young's former partner, i can easily see them setting the feud up after Battleground for Summerslam.


That is a good point. 

the silhouette looks like Ryder. 

so my pick is Young or Ryder but you make a great point about it not being Young


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

LOL at WWE still using the old Alex Riley 2010 render, at least use a current era jabronie render.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Not trying to be rude but I kinda wish AJ would cut his hair it looks better shorter to me.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'd rather have Backlund wrestle Miz than Darren Young.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I think it will be Demon Kane.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whufc (Jun 28, 2016)

The silhouette looks like Zack Ryder so could be him if he's not injured/banned/dead.

I watch RAW once a week not live. 

First time live. Hard work isn't it?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

That juicy fruit commercial is disturbing


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

C'mon MIz #TeamItCouple


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

I CAN'T WAIT ANY-MORE!


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Whufc said:


> The silhouette looks like Zack Ryder so could be him if he's not injured/banned/dead.
> 
> *I watch RAW once a week* not live.
> 
> First time live. Hard work isn't it?


You would have to be insane to watch it twice a week...


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The show sucks again!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

wwetna1 said:


> One superkick, one big boot


So much for my dream Young Bucks vs Old Canucks match.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Daemon_Rising said:


> You would have to be insane to watch it twice a week...


:lmao


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Darren Criss said:


> Miz already beated Cesaro 3-times for the title and Miz's last match was against him on SmackDown for the title.


Ok my bad, I stopped watching Smackdown since 2012.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

DeeGuy said:


> I remember before Bryan retired, I would always pray that any 'mystery opponent' would be him :mj2


I'm never done praying its him.

:yes


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Why do I have a feeling that Cesaro is the surprise opponent for Miz... fpalm


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Crowd is dead AF.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Clearly gonna be:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The Miz will save the show! :yes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> Ok my bad, I stopped watching Smackdown since 2012.


How dare you?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd is in a coma.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> Why do I have a feeling that Cesaro is the surprise opponent for Miz... fpalm


Hope not Cesaro is boring


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

No reaction for Miz...


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

"Christian and his family saw everything there is to see at Universal Studios! Except TNA. Nobody wants to watch that shit."


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Not trying to be rude but I kinda wish AJ would cut his hair it looks better shorter to me.


He's rocking that Soccor Mom Hair tho....


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I like how the Miz's intro says "Quiet on the Set" and yet he doesn't get a reaction anyways. Lol


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Crowd is dead AF.


That third hour, people just wanna get up and get thta blood flowing or stop themselves from falling asleep


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

LMAO.....

good god.


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

what a surprise man..... fpalm


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Kill him.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Mra22 said:


> That juicy fruit commercial is disturbing


The pop tart commericals bother me way more than they should they are murdering the poptarts man! :surprise:


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Lmfao at someone calling it


----------



## Shifde (Jun 8, 2016)

Oh ffs..


----------



## ChrolloLucilfer (Jun 24, 2016)

And the crowd goes mild..


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Ugh...


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I called it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

NO!!!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Great.......


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Oh, for fuck's sake...


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Hahahhahaha Kane 

It couldn't be any worse


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*DEATH*


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

The Demon Kane :cole


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Lolololololol

And the announcers actually trying to put this over.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Demon Kane :ha


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

WE ALL GOT SWERVED!!!

AVAILABLE NOW ON THE WWE NETWORK


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Why is Kane just cycling through gimmicks? What the FUCK is this


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I guess this is worst than Cesaro.... ITS DEATH!


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Fucking trolls. I'm out.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Kane.

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Really hope Kane wins


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

oh for the love of god 


wwe .... jeeeeeeezus.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Kemba said:


> The Miz will save the show! :yes
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


True


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

Kane ? Really ? omfg


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm out. Fuck this. Fuck Kane.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I knew it


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Embarrassing as fuck.


----------



## Whufc (Jun 28, 2016)

Daemon_Rising said:


> You would have to be insane to watch it twice a week...



Ha Ha!! 

Meant that RAW is the only WWE programming I watch, not bothered with Smackdown ever really. 

Was involved as a kid then got back in as an adult when you can afford Sky Sports in the UK but missed the attitude era and chose RAW.

This demon Kane, back from nowhere as Corporate Kane is utter s***.

Takes the Mickey doesn't it?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

...........................................SMMFH.........................................................


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hahahahahaha, im done! :lol


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

:heston:heston:heston:heston


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Makes sense to get Kane and Show on TV pre draft ... They are valuable hands policing a locker room and can easily be half a team


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Only Big Show would have been a worse option.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I can't promise you I wouldn't watch a porn between Maryse and Demon Kane*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

This is trash.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

fpalm 

Seriously fuck this shit.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

If Kane wins this match i swear to fucking god....


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Oh noooo

C'MON MIZ


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Kane. What a letdown.


----------



## ChrolloLucilfer (Jun 24, 2016)

Why isn't Kane billed from Death Valley?


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Are you kidding me? Fucking Kane?!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Enough of geriatric Kane in 2016.


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

TROLOLOLOLOLOL

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The Miz better win.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Literally no reason for Kane, in any form, being on Raw in 2016. Stop.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

When the hell is the last time Kane won a solo title on Raw? The last solo title for Kane I remember period was the 2010 WH title where he was mainly on SD


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

screw this, I'm out. Take care all.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Natecore said:


> Which one: "drink it in" or "stupid idiot"
> 
> Jericho creates gold.


I was talking about it "Drink it in, maaaaaan"

But fuck it, both are awesome.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Smackdown cant go live soon enough. After the brand split fuck this 3 hour shit with these announcers. Its torture. Only Smackdown for me.


----------



## LifeOfRyan (Apr 3, 2016)

Thought it'd be him soon as you saw it mentioned Miz defending it.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Wow, that moment when even commentary is not impressed with the "surprise" return...


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

The arena is completely silent lololol.

Why is Kane working a match in 2016? Corporate Kane behind the scenes is funny, but not this bullshit.

Should've been Cesaro...


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Our only hope is a run-in...??? WWE HAS been giving us swerves lately.... I'm holding out hope.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> He's rocking that Soccor Mom Hair tho....



Lol you think he would at least put it in a ponytail or something its like AJ nooo your hair!


----------



## Whufc (Jun 28, 2016)

Miz wins, no point Kane winning unless it's to weaken Miz.


----------



## ChrolloLucilfer (Jun 24, 2016)

Everytime JBL talks all I hear is : "MAGGLE MAGGLE MAGGLE.. *RANDOM REFERENCE*.. YOU SUCK BAARON"


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Kane is so fucking pale. He needs to wear that 1999 attire.


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

This can't be over soon enough


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This isn't fair!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Kane has drifted between being in shape and out of shape over the years, but holy shit does he look awful right now


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol crowd is dead, no one gives a fuck about Kane in 2016. Everyone was so excited like maybe a returning wrestler or some new guy from NXT, then Kane's music hit and everyone in the audience had the exact same thought "Ugh".


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

This is stupid. Holy crap.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Just listen to the roar of that crowd.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

You know if you think about it ... this is just fucking hilarious lol.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I guess I'm the only one rooting for Kane.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Kane was so over back in 2003, people forget that shit sometimes. He could have been a massive star, but that cunt Triple H had other ideas.

Look at him now. Nobody gives a fucking rats ass about the guy.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Maybe someone comes out to attack Kane and start a feud?!?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Literally no reason for Kane, in any form, being on Raw in 2016. Stop.


Easy job for Miz to get over. 



Just imagine how different this match would be if it was 1998 Kane vs Miz. 

It would be over in 3 minutes. 

Paul Bearer would be there at ringside, screaming "Damn you to hell!".


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Crowd is dead. What a shock. :eyeroll


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Well at least we get to see Maryse proud made canadian body.


----------



## Shifde (Jun 8, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Literally no reason for Kane, in any form, being on Raw in 2016. Stop.


Gets worse Kane stays on Raw and Big Show over to Smackdown at the draft I just know it. Fuck someone needs to put WWE out of its misery or they will have guys who wrestled in the 80's called back.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

A reference to the Giant Forest of Sequoia National Park by JBL on a wrestling show.... JBL the odd references never cease


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

NEville would be a good new X-PAc, Helms, RVD, Bryan for Kane as his other half in a team


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Kane

:Why2:


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

What happened to Maryse lol?


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Wtf was that...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't.
I'm done.
I just.
What the fuck.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

What is Maryse doing?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Oof.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What the fuck was that trash? Maryse is hot, but awful at everything.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Kane was so over back in 2003, people forget that shit sometimes. He could have been a massive star, but that cunt Triple H had other ideas.
> 
> Look at him now. Nobody gives a fucking rats ass about the guy.


That was one of the biggest balls dropped by the WWE by not pushing Kane even more. 

The guy was a legit monster the first few months he unmasked.

Went from electrocuting Shane's balls, setting JR on fire, tombstoning Linda to impregnating Lita and feuding with Snitsky..... What's worse is it wasn't even his fault.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

...And now Kane gets a PPV match


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This is serious business.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

What was the point of this ?


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Well that was a waste of time.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:reneelel


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

That was a fucking useless segment


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

What was the fucking point of that?


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Kane down for the count of 8 off a fucking punch to the head ?


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Queen Maryse slaying again!!!


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

I stayed up for this shit?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

AryaDark said:


> *I can't promise you I wouldn't watch a porn between Maryse and Demon Kane*


:surprise: sick freak lol


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

The fuck did I just watch? And they follow it up with.....my god....

Smackdown save us all!!!


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

Jesus they just don't give a fuck about the top of the 3rd hour anymore.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Runs in, 2 count outs, interfering on number one contenders match, nice WCW Nitro tribute.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

One of the worst finishes to a match ever. Like...wow.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:sodone that was awful


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Dreadful episode.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

It is a shame that it had to end that way!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

FFS. fpalm


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Wtf was that...


A way to get Miz out of dropping the belt.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Cesaro is the only reason to even care of that match.


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

Goodbye. I am down and out!

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> I can't.
> I'm done.
> I just.
> What the fuck.


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> What the fuck was that trash? Maryse is hot, but awful at everything.


She just needs to stand there and be cute. Know your role, Maryse!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

What was that? I mean, really?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I still don't know if that really happened. 

who allowed that? who wrote that? who booked that? they should all be taken out back and shot. Mary Mother of God


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

No personality swiss guy, no personality black guy, no personality mexican guy, and no personality irish guy ... I mean they all can work but fuck sake this is going to take a minute to get people into


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Worst segment of the night. End this feud now.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

If they wanted a countout finish, why even fake a serious matter? Why not just both of them run the hell out of there and get counted out, simple. I mean, so many heels done this simpler, smarter thing. That exit made no sense.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Please don't let this be an actual feud for a month, Kane vs Miz, Jesus Christ. No one on here or in the fucking arena wants to see Kane win the IC Title. At least give Miz someone the audience wants to see take the belt from him.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

God no.. This is gonna turn into a feud :tripsscust


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Miz had the match won and knew it but he had to take care of Maryse.... what a great guy.*


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I let WWE fugg with my mind AGAIN!!! And I deserve all the anal soreness and leakage because of it.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

That was actually brutal. Who signed off on that segment? That was insulting.

Imagine how good RAW could be if it were 2 hours. All this nonsense & commercials would be reduced.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Well I guess that's one way to keep the title from switching hands.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm glad that Miz retained and queen Maryse helped him.

I hope see MIz retaining againt at Battleground


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Thank goodness The Miz dodged a bullet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

*Kane in a feud in 2016 is ridiculous *


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

I liked the end.

Judge me


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

mgman said:


> If they wanted a countout finish, why even fake a serious matter? Why not just both of them run the hell out of there and get counted out, simple. I mean, so many heels done this simpler, smarter thing. That exit made no sense.


Should have just had Kane beating the hell out of Miz all the way to the backstage area.


Could have had Kane go apeshit, have Miz hit Kane with a weapon and then run off in his car. 

Simple fucking booking.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Easily the worst segment so far tonight.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

What took Kane out that long THAT ROPE MOVE?!?!?!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

@witchblade000

What band is in your sig?


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Davy Jones said:


> Easily the worst segment so far tonight.


Nope


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Please somebody make that Maryse dance a GIF.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Maryse was actually adorable just now :lmao


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Now that was Awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Worst match of 2016. Move over Shelly and Rebel we now have Miz vs Kane.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

And it continues...


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

New Tron!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Way to give that youngster kane a IC title feud.


----------



## ChrolloLucilfer (Jun 24, 2016)

Miz needs to get rid of that 1991 John Connor hair and get a proper 2010's undercut. Just sayin', can't buy the big modern Hollywood star gimmick with that hair.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Kane will always be here to let us down. If not him Big Show. Endless fuckery.*


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Maryse's little dance made that all worth it. I forgive.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

That segment would have been so much better if they would have shown her feet.


----------



## JackRabbitSam (Feb 25, 2016)

So now there's promo Kane, and match Kane?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Miz doesn't take L's :draper2


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

WrestlingOracle said:


> What took Kane out that long THAT ROPE MOVE?!?!?!


Maryse is the queen

She makes the rope looks strong


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Fucking Kane in an IC title feud in 2016 is fucking pathetic. Undertaker is semi retired, wrestles maybe once a year, Austin's gone, Rock's gone, every guy from the AE is either retired or only shows up for a special appearance, But Kane's old pale ass is still on tv in fucking feuds.

We got a roster filled with young guys, supposedly a new era and we got fucking Kane in a feud for the IC title, fucking why?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dean becomes champ and this thread increases it's post count drastically. :ambrose5


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*She even fooled Miz :sodone

MaryseVP*


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Ah, how good the shows would be if they were cut down to 2 hours.

Here comes little Lashley.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This is what the fans are begging for!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whufc (Jun 28, 2016)

Oh it's a tag team.

Thought it was an interruption match.

The big old fight over the LoN has been forgotten about then has it?


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> @witchblade000
> 
> What band is in your sig?


Motionless In White. Check them out. They are really good.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Upcoming best match in WWE history. You heard it here first.

:heyman6


----------



## Shifde (Jun 8, 2016)

Oh not this all smiles fuck damn can we get one decent match tonight huh? Rollins/Cena was all right and all with Rollins mainly shinning but come on predictable as fuck end to it


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I like that bright white light they gave Sheamus... too bad he's nearly irrelevant now...


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

JackRabbitSam said:


> So now there's promo Kane, and match Kane?


We haven't seen taking a shit Kane yet. That shouod be expected shortly after eating Taco Bell Kane debuts.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

I want to see the Queen dancing again


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

AryaDark said:


> *Miz had the match won and knew it but he had to take care of Maryse.... what a great guy.*


It takes a lot of work to take care of a woman like that. :banderas


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

SAMCRO said:


> Please don't let this be an actual feud for a month, *Kane vs Miz, Jesus Christ. No one on here or in the fucking arena wants to see Kane win the IC Title*. At least give Miz someone the audience wants to see take the belt from him.


:jbl "_It's not Kane MAGGLE, no Kane is corporate Kane, what we just saw was DEMON Kane_."

:cole "_VINTAGE DOUBLE-U DOUBLE-U E! And you can see BOTH Kane's and Demon Kane's matches on the WWE Network..._."

:jbl "_For only 9.99......MAGGLE_" 

#WWELogic


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

League of Nations reunion.


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

*These last 20 minutes stole the life out of me I swear, can't we just fast forward to Dean vs AJ please?*


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Sheamus and Del Rio tag team should be called : "Dudes who didn't realized 2011 is over"


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The crowd doesn't even know who Del Rio is!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeOfRyan (Apr 3, 2016)

The E literally crawling to the brand draft aren't they... ffs... they literally have ran out of all ideas for most of the roster. 

They must all be running around backstage going "we only know how to do the 'make roman look strong' booking" (and even then they don't do it well... they just know the formula to do it. 

Now we've got 4 create a wrestler blank canvas' (personality wise I mean) in a tag match. Two of which were in a group but then all fell out and were fighting, now there just back together?!? Wtf!


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Hulk Hogan said:


> Should have just had Kane beating the hell out of Miz all the way to the backstage area.
> 
> 
> Could have had Kane go apeshit, have Miz hit Kane with a weapon and then run off in his car.
> ...


Exactly. Anything simple would have done it. I mean, have fucking mercy.

EDIT: Oh, that's great. Just saw the backstage segment, so that entire thing was just to indirectly plug Miz' acting shit. Of course. Really effective.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ok I'm out


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Miz vs. Kane feud? Are they setting up for Miz & Maryse to be in See No Evil 3 or something? I just, I can't, WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS SHIT!?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/747616391071596544


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

What happened to New Day and Wyatts? They're really going to do that segment and the Dean/AJ after this tag?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I actually like this tag match potential. I'd like to see it at a PPV.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This match feels out of place.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

So why didn't they book it as The Miz vs Alberto Del Rio? 

Wouldn't you rather see a feud between Mike and Jose (their real names)? They are only 4 years apart in age. Why give that booking/future feud to old alumni Glenn Jacobs.


----------



## JackRabbitSam (Feb 25, 2016)

The whistle makes the DDT more powerful. Not as powerful as the Vaudevillains treated Enzo Amore... RIP kayfabe


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/747616391071596544


----------



## ChrolloLucilfer (Jun 24, 2016)

Goddammit Del Rio now you got the audience whistling..


----------



## Whufc (Jun 28, 2016)

Davy Jones said:


> League of Nations reunion.



Let's forget they had a ruck and hate each other.

Oh, they're bringing back that rivalry...


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Upcoming best match in WWE history. You heard it here first.
> 
> :heyman6


To be fair: we got 3 good workers in the ring here and 1 great one in Cesaro but yeah the combined personality of these individuals under their current characters is the size of Sheamus' trunks.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

When WWE forgot that segments are what made feuds interesting and not throw away tag team matches?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The crowd is so quiet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Remember last year at this time when Sheamus was Mr MITB :ha


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Del Rio has a big bulge :yes


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

they are slowly killing that crowd. jesus.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

You know that scene in Fight Club where near the end you see that picture of someones dick flash in front of the screen really quickly?

Well WWE does a similar thing but instead its Vince giving us the middle finger


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Anyone else think ADR could be salvaged as a upper midcard face? I'd turn Ziggler heel for roster balance.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

BORING


----------



## ChrolloLucilfer (Jun 24, 2016)

Why is Sheamus' Mohawk turning face and attacking him. I'm high.


----------



## JackRabbitSam (Feb 25, 2016)

Davy Jones said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/747616391071596544


Why she's a regular Jon Lovits!


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

CESARO!!! Great reversal!


----------



## BrokenFella (Mar 6, 2016)

Come on guys, you wanted the Demon!!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I hate to say it but, it's time to turn Sheamus back to a face, and team him up with Apollo, so they can be a super tag-team, and go on to defeat New Day.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

I wonder if that tape on Cesaro's shoulder actually works?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

We got a team with two guys with Royal Rumble wins, MITB wins, and 8 world titles between them and the crowd COULD. NOT. GIVE. A. SINGLE. FUCK. ABOUT. EITHER. OF. THEM! :lmao :lol


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Darren Criss said:


> Del Rio has a big bulge :yes


Its obvious. He said the word anal and Paige hit him with a frying pan. Then the cops came...


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Wow...what a pop for Apollo on the hot tag...


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Alberto Del Rio is on the ramp realizing he should have been booked to face Miz tonight.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Way too many shit endings tonight. Too many false starts...weird ass segments. ugh.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Jesus could Crews do his finisher any slower? Dude literally holds guys up in the air for like 10 seconds before going into it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Another dead crowd in hour 3. This match needs a charisma on a pole stipulation.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Del Rio treated Sheamus like a perro!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Cesaro had an easy night!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

JOJO

pure fire


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

JoJo :lenny


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Del Rio, MIz and Cesaro should bang me :yes


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So Smiles and Spins make a "Good team" huh, well it takes real skill to beat another team where they attack each other and one walks off, quite the accomplishment.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Dean Ambrose is so no corny

Parade with elephants? Dude is so cringeworthy

I don't care which other wrestler wins as long as he goes back to midcard hell


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

It must be killing Roman to have to watch from home.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

wow never realized JoJo was so short, she is on Ellen Page midget level


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

Steph back to emasculating her employees


----------



## ChrolloLucilfer (Jun 24, 2016)

It's just her time of month, Dean.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

A.J. Styles Best in the World? CM Punk and Chris Jericho aren't going to like that comment.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Like Dean Ambrose said.... Good Times Mayne











right before that old girl ran up wanting his autograph.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I see you JoJo... wit yo cute azz.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

They are really just leaving Reigns in the match at BG :ha


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Stephanie is looking Great! :banderas2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

I know this is extremely late, but that part where Dean was asking for Seth's opinion on how he should wear/carry his belt was brilliant.


----------



## LifeOfRyan (Apr 3, 2016)

They should make Crews and Cesaro a tag team called "The Wrestlers" who are literally that, wrestlers and that's it. They're not here to talk or belittle themselves with promo work, instead paying someone to be their manager (they'd be heel obv and I am defo not being serious when I put this....).


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I really hope they aren't going to realign Seth with Stephanie. Now that she's hell bent on getting the title off Ambrose. He's been booked way better on his own.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Apollo & Titus Vs The New Day


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I love seeing Stephanie McMahon on my TV scene.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Love how Steph just dropped the babyface act just like that out of the blue and now her and Shane are at odds again. Even though for weeks they was having her put on this big act fooling Shane, but then just dropped it making it all a waste of fucking time.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Said it at the start, but there's a reason Stephanie is singling out Dean. He's either retaining at BG for "anti Authority face" run #67864 or they're using him to turn Roman heel.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

what are the chances of a twist storyline being made where ultimately, Stephanie ends up revealing after a month secret build up...that she's head over heels for Dean Ambrose.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I may not be into brown skinned women, but JoJo is pretty cute I'll admit.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I've been waiting for a Colons segment all night. Don't do me this way, WWE. :cuss:


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Is this nearly over then? is it nearly at an end? please to god tell me it's nearly over.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lothario said:


> Said it at the start, but there's a reason Stephanie is singling out Dean. He's either retaining at BG for "anti Authority face" run #67864 or they're using him to turn Roman heel.


As long as Roman eats the pin at BG, I am fine with Seth or Dean emerging as champ. Specially if it leads to a 1vs1 match at SummerSlam between Seth and Dean.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

The G.O.A.T said:


> I love seeing Stephanie McMahon on my TV scene.


She's so nice and thick. Would love to see her in a porno with Hunter or HBK.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Shane will be jealous of Stephanie flirting with Dean!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Seth Rollins is the champion we want, but in Vince's eyes, not the champion we deserve. Seth is Donald Trump, calling it as it is, not pandering like the cunt Hillary is. They are always one step ahead of the game. It's time to make WWE/America great again.


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

Darren Criss said:


> This would be stupid, really, really stupid.





Architect-Rollins said:


> I really hope they aren't going to realign Seth with Stephanie. Now that she's hell bent on getting the title off Ambrose. He's been booked way better on his own.


*In the opening segment I thought for a second that they would actually make Stephanie insult him and marked a little but yeah, he's doing so well on his own right now, she'll just bring him down*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

HOLY SHIT :lol :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

OH LAWD. :HA


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

OMFG.......I'm soooooooo done!

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Miz TV vs Ambrose Asylum vs Highlight Reel

why do we have all 3?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I wish all three of them would just disappear from existence.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

No wai.:sodone


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

NEW DAY WITH THE WYATT PARODY, HOLY SHIT :lmao :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

lmao wtf

:dance


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The New Day! :tommy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:dead3

No they didn't


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

New Day here to bury the Wyatts


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

All right that was pretty funny. :ha


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

KOFI :done :done :done


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:kofi :xavier :bige

:reneelel


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Wyatt Family full on burial on display.


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

Here's The New Day to do the same ole stale comedy routine. Take the titles off these clowns already.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Here we go for ANOTHER Authority vs ANTI Austerity guy for the millionth time.

WWE is like those rock bands who once Top the charts with one catchy song and then try to repeat the same formula over and over and over again to see if it works a second time.


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

jesus christ fpalm


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm dying right now


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

As stale as New Day has been lately, I gotta admit - that was pretty dope.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lol

Something different. :drose


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

mightymike1986 said:


> Seth Rollins is the champion we want, but in Vince's eyes, not the champion we deserve. Seth is Donald Trump, calling it as it is, not pandering like the cunt Hillary is. They are always one step ahead of the game. It's time to make WWE/America great again.


What in the hell is this gibberish?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Man Ive never been into New Day humor but that opening was hilarious


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Hulk Hogan said:


> She's so nice and thick. Would love to see her in a porno with Hunter or HBK.


She needs to go black. I'll be her young cub. 


Stephanie McMahon in "Cougars Like it Big, Young and Black."


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Good God. :lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So when the hell did Bray ever wear overalls? I mean Kofi and Xavier have i right but Big E didn't even try.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

That hair! :woods 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Just noticed Kofi's pants......LMFAO! OMFG! I can't!!!!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

that little wyatt style insert for the new day was actually brilliant lol. they should use it to interrupt the wyatts lol.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> wow never realized JoJo was so short, she is on Ellen Page midget level


Hey she is like my height I'm not that short lol


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

My favorite caricatures are on the screen.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

New Day just straight :buried the Wyatts :maury


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Is this BET's version of Hee-Haw?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I still think Xavier is conforming to the Wyatt's... he's off tonight...


----------



## Whufc (Jun 28, 2016)

Big E looks alright with that beard.

Bray return or next week?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

ChairShot90 said:


> Here's The New Day to do the same ole stale comedy routine. Take the titles off these clowns already.


I agree. They are far, far, far beyond the tag titles at this point. They are way too over.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Something seems off with Xavier...


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

BASED New Day :evans

Big E reppin' my hometown :thecause


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The New Day can't even save this show!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

is wear to see Xavier Woods with the tag team championship around his waist.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm really digging Xavier's fear. Awesome.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

It's the Wyatts!!! I can finally piss now.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Xavier is turning on his boys soon!!!!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

THE SHIV said:


> Is this BET's version of Hee-Haw?


It's the TVOne version.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I can't with Big E ashy bare feet :HA :done


----------



## Shifde (Jun 8, 2016)

Ahahahaha brilliant there is nothing at all to take seriously about the Wyatts any way so might not go this route?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I can't even understand Bray.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Excited to see what happens between Xavier in The New Day. I'll be the only one enjoying this feud.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

New Day is still over


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Bray does their shtick better than they do. He's so awesome.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

So feud is so bizarre................................................that it just might work.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So why is Xavier the only guy acting afraid of The Wyatt's? Kofi and Big E acting goofy and unafraid but Xavier stands there staring like a deer in the headlights.


----------



## Shifde (Jun 8, 2016)

Blah Blah Blah is all I hear Bray ever say


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Creepy masks, being a huge horror fan I love it!


----------



## JackRabbitSam (Feb 25, 2016)

Dammit, I was ready for a roast.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Xavier is turning on his boys soon!!!!


Good luck on Smackdown Xavier


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Bray talking about Adam Rose! 8*D


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/747619965910417409
Oh shit, Woods gonna turn or somethin'....


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Xavier looks confused again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whufc (Jun 28, 2016)

Bray says literally nothing on the mic but I like the way he says it. 

Picking on Xavier as the spooked one.

Turn?


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Oh, Jesus. They're doing the possession angle.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Xavier should keep this look, it makes him look legit.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Xavier standing there acting like he's sexually attracted to Bray but is afraid to act on it.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Lol Big E looks like a Hee Haw reject lol.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Xavier Wyatt. Make it so.*


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Xavier getting brainwashed :lmao


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

They already did this shit with D Bry and it was a HUGE FUCKING FAILURE.

Shit then and shit now. 

fpalm


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

They have killed Bray Wyatt, they had a chance to make a new Undertaker to take them into the 2020's sigh..........


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Xavier Wyatt coming soon! :mark:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Cena will come out and bury The Club.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm ready for Xavier to start rocking the unicorn mask!!!


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

So Bray is a heel again? sigh here's where I lose interest again...


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

ItsaNewDay said:


> Excited to see what happens between Xavier in The New Day. I'll be the only one enjoying this feud.


Lie! 

I liked it when it began last week.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> Here we go for ANOTHER Authority vs ANTI Austerity guy for the millionth time.
> 
> WWE is like those rock bands who once Top the charts with one catchy song and then try to repeat the same formula over and over and over again to see if it works a second time.



At least Ambrose actually halfway fits the role convincingly unlike Roman though I agree the whole "down with the machine" thing is more than a little played out. It worked with Austin because it was fresh and he was a once in a generation type of talent. Why they continue to go back to that well and attempt to recreate something that was organic is beyond me.


Coincidentally, the only other time in the last 15 years it's come off convincing was with Bryan, which worked for its own set of reasons, most important being it was organic and sparked by genuine dissatisfaction from the fans. This company is _really_ out of ideas.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I honestly don't know what to make of this Wyatt vs New Day feud.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Woods shitting his pants over The Wyatt's, I wonder how he'd feel being face to face with the Weaver of Nightmares aka 1999 Undertaker with the Ministry of Darkness.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Xavier Wyatt haha, Xaiver and that push :mark:


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> So why is Xavier the only guy acting afraid of The Wyatt's? Kofi and Big E acting goofy and unafraid but Xavier stands there staring like a deer in the headlights.


I think Xavier will be turning on New Day and joining the Wyatts, he's been acting weird right from the start while Kofi and Big E are just doing their usual thing.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Great Verizon commercial.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Kemba said:


> I can't even understand Bray.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't understand Ultimate Warrior or Bone Thugs-N-Harmony but they still sound great, it's all about presentation!


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Cena interfering in the main event is very predictable. But AJ told Rollins he owed him one. I wonder if maybe Rollins helps out Ambrose tonight to make sure it stays a triple threat. Could be interesting. It would keep Seth as a tweener too.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Will Xavier Follow The Buzzards?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/747619965910417409
> Oh shit, Woods gonna turn or somethin'....


Xavier's face needs to be a smiley asap :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

gamegenie said:


>


POTN! :grin2:


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Great Verizon commercial.


OMG no lol, it's horrific!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Big E in those overalls! :lmao


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> I think Xavier will be turning on New Day and joining the Wyatts, he's been acting weird right from the start while Kofi and Big E are just doing their usual thing.


Or he is scared and will be the one to win the match. I think its between him turning on them or them writing him away from the default weak link at the end of this


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

THE SHIV said:


> Xavier Wyatt coming soon! :mark:


*OH, IT'S GON' HAPPEN!*


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Xavier is SHOOK, brehs. :Hall

It would be interesting to see how this feud pans out though, mainly because of the prospect of Xavier turning on E and Kofi and joining Wyatt.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Xavier has been drained off the power of positivity.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Bray is so fucking legit. His voice and delivery is so on point for his character. Not to mention his look. Decent in the ring. 

The only problem is that no one gives a shit about what he has to say when he essentially loses every feud he's in. Terrible booking has killed this guy. 

I almost feel like he either needs to be on his own or move him/his "family" to another show and have him recruit new members. Get that stank off him. Have him fuck some people up. Let him play more of a tweener character as well. I still remember a fucking dead crowd going insane for this guy when he played babyface that night teaming with Reigns. 

Hopefully the brand split helps this guy. Unreal talent.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Why the hell would you have the Wyatts on ESPN???


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

They couldn't make Gallows and Anderson look more pathetic if they tried. In NJPW they wasn't lacky's, they was all equals in Bullet Club, in WWE they just come off as AJ's pathetic lacky friends that always get beat up. They look like straight up bitches, especially after last week with AJ "scolding them" even if it was in a jokingly way, it made look retarded and then Cena destroying Anderson in 2 minutes didn't help either.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Xavier looks like he lost his puppy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Why is Dean Ambrose coming out first?

That gets me so mad...


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Wow this crowd was MURDERED


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Champ coming out first


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Yawn Wyatts aren't scary at all


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

It's not been a complete shit show but I think i'm just tired, really tired.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Will Bray be able to control the lights on ESPN?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

THE MAN on commentary :rollins


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Seth on commentary!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Renee. :trips5


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

The Power that Be said:


> They have killed Bray Wyatt, they had a chance to make a new Undertaker to take them into the 2020's sigh..........


Taker wasn't injury prone, he could work a non gimmick match, and when you put him on the big stage he delivered. 

Bray keeps getting hurt 
Bray only works a solid match with gimmicks
Bray sucked on the big stage with Taker and Cena who performed better after him 

Bray is part of his own worst enemy, not just booking. HEll when they split them all up, Harper out shined him and had a better run


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Champ coming out first again. fpalm


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

oh I forgot about Reigns'existance for two hours, it felt good


----------



## BrokenFella (Mar 6, 2016)

Oh my god, Wyatt Family against the fucking jokes, new idiots.. It's like having a feud between the three stooges and undertaker..


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Seth needs to save the day. :Cocky


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> *OH, IT'S GON' HAPPEN!*


Just imagine Xavier growing the beard :lmao


----------



## Whufc (Jun 28, 2016)

Was Wyatt's return a new thing? Missed last week?

Thought New Day were in a four way feud after MiTB or have they squashed them all?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

This show has murdered the crowd. Arrest McMahon immediately.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Kemba said:


> Will Xavier Follow The Buzzards?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ain't Nobody Breakin This ******* :trips9


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I noticed they dropped the "World Heavyweight" out of the Champion name. So I guess there will be a 2nd world title. fpalm


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh damn, is Rollins going to get into it with the club at ringside setting up what may be the eventual shield vs club match?


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

wow that crowd, they couldn't be deader even if they tried.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Seth going to help Ambrose win...?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Dean is my guy and I've always valued charisma and promo ability at the top of the card more than work rate, but he needs to bring it in the ring if he's going to be in the main event consistently. If AJ can't get a great one out of him, it's going to be a head scratcher.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, there's your answer on how the match ends dirty, Rollins just said he was rooting for Ambrose to win so he's going to screw over Styles. Good Guy Jawn isn't going to run out from the back and interrupt the match.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I hope everyone is rooting for Dean here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Gotta hand it to RAW. I've been here from start to finish for the first time in months.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Everytime Lilian announces AJ as "The Phenomenal AJ Styles" I mark like a geek.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Ready To Fly still better than Phenomenal.


----------



## Whufc (Jun 28, 2016)

Avada Kedavra said:


> Why is Dean Ambrose coming out first?
> 
> 
> 
> That gets me so mad...



Unless a heel, Champ out first always.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

witchblade000 said:


> I noticed they dropped the "World Heavyweight" out of the Champion name. So I guess there will be a 2nd world title. fpalm


Not a brand split if both brands dont have a title. The show without the title feud would be considered a joke and nobody would watch. Both shows need a title and both shows need their own story lines.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

THE DUDE :ambrose5


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Dean without a doubt has the worst attire a WWE champion's ever had. Him walking around with the title in that attire and look just doesn't fit. And yes i'm including Cena in there as well, at least Cena goes shirtless and wears some wrestling gear, Ambrose just looks like he got off work from a hardware store and wrapped his fists up.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Is it just me or is Seth killing it on commentary right now?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The Man is living in misery!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Did WWE drop the "World heavyweight" out of the Battleground promo? Or did they always just say WWE Championship.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

bonkertons said:


> Bray is so fucking legit. His voice and delivery is so on point for his character. Not to mention his look. Decent in the ring.
> 
> The only problem is that no one gives a shit about what he has to say when he essentially loses every feud he's in. Terrible booking has killed this guy.
> 
> ...


I stick by the fact Harper should return and then they should have the other two goons turn on Bray for him as his lackeys. Let Bray be the solo face, hide his weak ring work with his mic work, and make HArper the guy to lead the group as the heel act since he is legit big, can work, and it would be a reset for everyone


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

So have WWE mentioned Roman Reigns yet?

It's still a triple threat despite him being suspended?


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

:rollins killin' it on commentary


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

THE SHIV said:


> Gotta hand it to RAW. I've been here from start to finish for the first time in months.



Is that Gal Gadot on your sign?

I can be so stupid I just realized, she is beautiful without make-up.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Who has the better hair?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Seth should slap Cole!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

More commercials.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

witchblade000 said:


> I noticed they dropped the "World Heavyweight" out of the Champion name. So I guess there will be a 2nd world title. fpalm


Got to bring back the WCW Big Gold World belt.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> Dean without a doubt has the worst attire a WWE champion's ever had. Him walking around with the title in that attire and look just doesn't fit.


John Cena has walked around and wrestled in jorts and bright colored tshirts for the last 12 years


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

When was the last time the WWE champ was the more over guy in a championship feud?

Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns and Sheamus all had horrible fan reactions


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

AJ reigning himself in big time.

Doesn't want to make Ambrose look bad?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

With all the shit you people complain about somehow it's the shit Wyatts you can tolerate.

I don't get it. Bray is HORRENDOUS.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Dean Ambrose could be such a good champion with some small tweaks:

- Less goofy
- Drop the lunatic fringe
- Fix the hair
- Proper attire, it's horrendous.
- Bulk up a bit. He needs his Shield physique back.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

A-C-P said:


> John Cena has walked around and wrestled in jorts and bright colored tshirts for the last 12 years


Yea. Jorts and Ellen shorts are much worse than what Dean wears.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Yay! Another commercial break.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> Is that Gal Gadot on your sign?
> 
> I can be so stupid I just realized, she is beautiful without make-up.



Yes it is she. Def. a looker.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Lothario said:


> Dean is my guy and I've always valued charisma and promo ability at the top of the card more than work rate, but he needs to bring it in the ring if he's going to be in the main event consistently. If AJ can't get a great one out of him, it's going to be a head scratcher.


Still amazed Triple H carried his ass to by far his best non-gimmick match of his career. IF he followed the formula of that match with erasing or limiting all the goofy shit he would be tolerable. 

Then again its much more likely Trips said fuck you I ain't selling your pussy ass punches which most the main roster is too PC and buddy buddy to do


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> Well, there's your answer on how the match ends dirty, Rollins just said he was rooting for Ambrose to win so he's going to screw over Styles. Good Guy Jawn isn't going to run out from the back and interrupt the match.


it'll probably be The Club coming in to help AJ, but Cena interfering and causing AJ to lose, adds a little more heat to the Feud I guess ?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

It seems like the perfect time for a commercial break!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

This Wyatts/New Day feud has *so much* potential as a complex, intricate and emotional storyline.

In the hands of good writers, we could have actual quality television here. I'm not really gonna get my hopes up though, but goddamn, Xavier Woods is challenging me to. I honestly think this guy could be placed anywhere in the card, from the main event to comedy lower card act, and I'd never stop feeling invested in him.

Honestly feel he could be WWE's Kenny Omega.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

A-C-P said:


> John Cena has walked around and wrestled in jorts and bright colored tshirts for the last 12 years


At least he wrestles without a shirt and wears some wrestling gear, i'll say that. True he wore awful shirts but he never wrestled in them. I'm not a fan of the jorts but i'll take them over a wife beater and skinny jeans.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

SpikeDudley said:


> When was the last time the WWE champ was the more over guy in a championship feud?
> 
> Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns and Sheamus all had horrible fan reactions


All answers lead back to Daniel Bryan.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Phenomenal One said:


> AJ reigning himself in big time.
> 
> Doesn't want to make Ambrose look bad?


Probably. There are good things about Ambrose, but his ring skills are...mediocre at best.


----------



## JackRabbitSam (Feb 25, 2016)

I hope Jimmy Two Jackets has a nest of brown recluse spiders in his wardrobe.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Styles needs to act cocky.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Great standing dropkick by Styles.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

So Seth is obviously gonna cause the DQ or distraction. Eh.

Probably an accidental distraction with AJ leading to a match on SmackDown...


----------



## Whufc (Jun 28, 2016)

Could have done with more ads in the UK there


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Stiff shot there.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Avada Kedavra said:


> Dean Ambrose could be such a good champion with some small tweaks:
> 
> - Less goofy
> - Drop the lunatic fringe
> ...


He's actually one of those guys that don't need a title. Just let him be himself and kick ass.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Phaedra said:


> It's not been a complete shit show but I think i'm just tired, really tired.


I'm really tired myself, that's why it took me 3 attempts to post that New Day Wyatts gif :lol


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

A-C-P said:


> John Cena has walked around and wrestled in jorts and bright colored tshirts for the last 12 years


Cena can pick up over 600lbs on his shoulder. HE went legit gold as a rapper wearing throwback jerseys and jorts. I mean logically Cena can make all that work because of his old gimmick and roots, as well as the fact he is a big, in shape, tough looking son of a bitch when he takes a shirt off


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Cena needs to distract AJ!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

This thread is broken. Keeps taking me back to page 64. When it should be 81.

I keep my thread count set to 20 posts per page.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

This match is the drizzling shits


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Anyone else noticed RAW has started going for 3 hours and 15mins recently? Please god don't tell me they're gonna push for 4 hour RAW's fpalm


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Kys saxton.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

StylesP1 said:


> Not a brand split if both brands dont have a title. The show without the title feud would be considered a joke and nobody would watch. Both shows need a title and both shows need their own story lines.


My problem with it is that it devalues the title of "Champion". Look at what happened the last time they had 2 belts. Cena is a 15x champion, Orton a 13x, HHH a 14th time, etc. If they had one belt, none of them would had that many reigns, nor did they deserve that many reigns.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Somebody complimented Saxton?

I.. can't feel my arm..

:dead3


----------



## JackRabbitSam (Feb 25, 2016)

I bet if someone interferes, nobody will see them... Aww yeah


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

AJ has to be saying fuck me selling his strikes. MAryse throws a better punch


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Roman Reigns gets a lot of shit, but I actually think he's a better wrestler than Dean.

Seth is the best obviously.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> This match is the drizzling shits


Brock Lesnar, Seth Rollins, Roman Reigns, Chris Jericho, and Kevin Owens have all failed to get even a decent match out of Dean Ambrose

It just can't be done. Styles won't. The rock wouldn't have been able to. Stone Cold wouldn't have been able to

It's impossible


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lackluster crowd. Too long a show or Cena's interference too predictable?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Styles dropped Ambrose on his stupid face.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Waiting for club to interfere, cena to stop them, AJ to lose then, and cena vs AJ official at BG


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Match starting to pick up.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Ambrose is gassed as fuck.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

John Cena is coming. :cena3


----------



## Whufc (Jun 28, 2016)

Rollins will get involved


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Poor showing for Ambrose tonight. Mind you, he performed twice last night.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Dean without a doubt has the worst attire a WWE champion's ever had. Him walking around with the title in that attire and look just doesn't fit. And yes i'm including Cena in there as well, at least Cena goes shirtless and wears some wrestling gear, Ambrose just looks like he got off work from a hardware store and wrapped his fists up.


Nope. Cena wore jorts and low top Sketchers. If Dean had been booked stronger than the entire roster sans Lesnar for 6 - 12 months and was still built more like 













None of you would be complaining about his look, especially if he's going to be doing the "anti corporate" shtick. No one complained about his attire after The Shield split. It wasn't until he began dropping every important feud and he lost 15 - 20 pounds that his attire suddenly became a con.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

wwetna1 said:


> A-C-P said:
> 
> 
> > John Cena has walked around and wrestled in jorts and bright colored tshirts for the last 12 years
> ...


That's not my point I am not knocking Cena, my point was about attire only.

Jeans and a wife beater are no worse/different than jorts and bright colored t-shirts.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Crowd is dead.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

SpikeDudley said:


> Brock Lesnar, Seth Rollins, Roman Reigns, Chris Jericho, and Kevin Owens have all failed to get even a decent match out of Dean Ambrose
> 
> It just can't be done. Styles won't. The rock wouldn't have been able to. Stone Cold wouldn't have been able to
> 
> It's impossible


You would almost be right, except that you're wrong.

Considering Rollins, Jericho and Owens have gotten good matches out of Ambrose.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This match hasn't been terrible.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> Got to bring back the WCW Big Gold World belt.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Seth: "If there's one thing he won't do it's tap out....he's too stupid"


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Kemba said:


> Styles dropped Ambrose on his *stupid idiot* face.


Fixed it :jericho2


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Ambrose, if you hurt AJ with your shitty botches there will be hell to pay.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

witchblade000 said:


> My problem with it is that it devalues the title of "Champion". Look at what happened the last time they had 2 belts. Cena is a 15x champion, Orton a 13x, HHH a 14th time, etc. If they had one belt, none of them would had that many reigns, nor did they deserve that many reigns.


Austin is at 6 in a span of three years. Rock was at what 9 in a span of 4. HHH would have been well on his way to that high with no split since he stuck around and was always mostly healthy. Cena and BAtista would be high as well. Orton maybe gets reduced to 6 or 7. 

It is Jericho who has numbers reduced. RVD, Kane, Edge, and ADR as well. Then you have Swagger, Christian, Dolph, and Miz never getting one imo ... let alone the Shield having 6 between them in a handful of years


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Rollins cheering for Ambrose :lol


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

"He's too stupid." :rollins


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

One of the moves that ended Daniel Bryan's career...


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Ambrose made his injury worse.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

The thing about Dean Ambrose...he doesn't 'look' like a wrestler. People talked about Daniel Bryan being small, but at least he 'looked' like a wrestler.

Dean just looks like random dude.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Jesus fucking Christ even AJ Styles can't get a good match out of Ambrose fpalm


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Good match here.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Crowd waking up finally. Fuck.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

That's the first time in a while that I actually liked that rebound spot. Well done.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

BRIANBUSTAH!!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BRAINNNNBUSTTERRRRRRRRR


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Seth rooting for Ambrose


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

TD_DDT said:


> Waiting for club to interfere, cena to stop them, AJ to lose then, and cena vs AJ official at BG


Classic. Wwe loves being predictable.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Cena still getting pops in the third hour

:cena2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins being happy that Dean won. :lmao


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

LOL SOMEONE TOLD THE FUTURE LIKE 2 HOURS BEFORE RAW STARTED


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The Man can be happy now!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

What's an episode of Raw without the distraction finish!? 8*D


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

A-C-P said:


> That's not my point I am not knocking Cena, my point was about attire only.
> 
> Jeans and a wife beater are no worse/different than jorts and bright colored t-shirts.


I think it hurts that he has no real muscle definition to himself either ... Not even a tat to standout


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Rollins being happy that Dean won. :lmao


Just awesome :lol


----------



## Delsin Rowe (May 24, 2016)

Does WWE even try to make stuff unpredictable anymore?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Tune into RAW next week to see what cockimanie story twist they will create to cover for Roman Reigns being absent until Battle Ground.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

ROLLINS BAYBAY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Next week main event Cena, Rollins, Ambrose vs Styles & The Club


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Triple Powerbomb Cena off the stage!!


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Seth rooting for Dean is absolutely genius :lol


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Sorry AJ, you have to lose on Raw like a complete idiot to protect Reign's triple threat match.

fpalm


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Crowd cheering the IWC fanboy champ getting pedigreed by the heel


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Such piss poor writing


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Join us next week on Raw for our next addition of building to a triple threat ME match with only 2 of the competitors on TV

:reneelel


----------



## Whufc (Jun 28, 2016)

Where have Usos gone?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Ouch, that looked like it hurt.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Nothing but filler. Nothing that had any impact happened tonight.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

That is how The Club should be booked!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm pretty sure I just heard a little kid, like 7-years-old, chanting "COLT CABANA!" :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins with his foot on Dean's face. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> Tune into RAW next week to see what cockimanie story twist they will create to cover for Roman Reigns being absent until Battle Ground.


They addresses the wellness policy right away

Pay attention kid


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Seth needs to get rid of the Pedigree. It just looks wrong with him and I'm not fond of it.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Givem' a refill Seth!!! Hahahahahaha! (Rollins laugh)


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

All the right guys standing tall at the end of the night.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Real solid match. AJ is the GOAT.

Battleground shaping up to be another solid card: 

1) Shield triple threat
2) AJ/Cena
3) Owens/Zayn
4) perhaps Charlotte/Sasha?
5) New Day/Wyatt's 3-way for the titles?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Next week it'll be Styles/Rollins vs Ambrose/Cena


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Waiting for the Phenomenal One thread :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

AJ's worst match in his WWE run so far. His matches with Jericho were better.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

WWE need to someone kill the time for Battleground. This wasn't a bad week, but I have no idea what they got planned for the next few...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins getting booked strong these days. Loooooving it. He's worked on his pedigree, too. Great sell by Dean, as well.

:rollins


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Great ending.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

So... back to Days of Our Shield. Nice tease, WWE. I almost thought you were going to break with the plan.

Ambrose is what it would have been like if they had put the belt on the Brooklyn Brawler.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Now that is how you end the show! :Cocky


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Damn!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/747627845942284290


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Rollins with his foot on Dean's face. :lmao :lmao :lmao


Why was Dean licking the bottom of Rollins' boot :lol


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Vince should have to publicly state why its OK that Reigns is in the triple threat championship match 30 days after failing a drug test while Titus was suspended for 60 for touching his arm. He should have to go out on national television and explain that.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> Damn!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/747627845942284290


I can't see, what is it?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Even with the draft I do see a mega tag match: Rollins & The Club vs Ambrose, Reigns, Cena and Orton.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Dean without a doubt has the worst attire a WWE champion's ever had. Him walking around with the title in that attire and look just doesn't fit. And yes i'm including Cena in there as well, at least Cena goes shirtless and wears some wrestling gear, Ambrose just looks like he got off work from a hardware store and wrapped his fists up.


I think they're both equally awful. Jeans do not belong on a wrestler during a match. Shorts or pants. And ridiculous that Cena can't even lace up a pair of boots. Both are idiotic.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Styles got what he deserved!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Ambrose looked competent tonight, though working with the best worker in the business besides Nakamura will always help with that. Love that the heels actually stood tall, too. Decent RAW. Everyone came out looking good.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Avada Kedavra said:


> The thing about Dean Ambrose...he doesn't 'look' like a wrestler. People talked about Daniel Bryan being small, but at least he 'looked' like a wrestler.
> 
> Dean just looks like random dude.


But when he puts on that leather jacket of his. It looks like it adds about 100lbs to his physique.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*YAAAAS!*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/747628058673242112


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Cipher said:


> Nothing but filler. Nothing that had any impact happened tonight.


What about the WWE fan bringing the extremely mysterious and personal sign to Raw? Even Fox Sports got to it

http://www.foxsports.com/wwe/story/wwe-monday-night-raw-ashley-lynn-lied-sign-062716


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Things can only go down from here!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

The crowd seemed less lively tonight. They were most vocal in the opening segment when Rollins mentioned Reigns. With him not being there they weren't as loud. Perhaps Kane killed the crowd when people were expecting someone else.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Rollins on commentary is always great. :rollins His Pedigree is a lot better too. Still hope he drops it after the arc with Triple H is done, but it's a decent finisher for the time being.

Great match between Styles and Ambrose as well.

Bullet Club laying out Cena was well done. Having them hit the Magic Killer on the ramp really gave some extra "umph" to it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Two weeks in a row of everyone looking good. Amazing.



The Boy Wonder said:


> The crowd seemed less lively tonight. They were most vocal in the opening segment when Rollins mentioned Reigns. With him not being there they weren't as loud. Perhaps Kane killed the crowd when people were expecting someone else.


Been plenty of dead crowds over the years.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

AJ had to reign it in so much that match.

Kept it slow so Ambrose didn't look out of AJ's league.

Must have brought make memories of his matches with Jericho.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This show really missed Baron Corbin.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

AJ doing the job Ambrose, like should. Yes it was distraction excuse. But the club distracted Ambrose first but he kicked out. Overall it was a good tv match and decent Raw.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I thought Ambrose held his own.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

SpikeDudley said:


> They addresses the wellness policy right away
> 
> Pay attention kid


yes sir Grandpa. 

:smile2:


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Two weeks in a row of everyone looking good. Amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> Been plenty of dead crowds over the years.


Rollins not being the Champion is the best thing for him right now. Now he's being booked correctly.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Kemba said:


> This show really missed Baron Corbin.


And it was all the better for it


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Phenomenal One said:


> AJ had to reign it in so much that match.
> 
> Kept it slow so Ambrose didn't look out of AJ's league.
> 
> Must have brought make memories of his matches with Jericho.


Dave Hero on Twitter said AJ wrestled the same way as he did Cena in that match. But obviously this match was a lot shorter.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Hulk Hogan said:


> I can't see, what is it?


Just the Pedigree that Rollins gave to Ambrose.

I quite enjoyed it. lol


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/747507552192184320
Damn, Bálor got me again.

Fuck him and his legos!


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

Phenomenal One said:


> AJ had to reign it in so much that match.
> 
> Kept it slow so Ambrose didn't look out of AJ's league.
> 
> Must have brought make memories of his matches with Jericho.


I'm just glad you didn't implode from the outcome of that match. :lmao

For real though, Ambrose is capable of putting on a solid performance with the right guy in the ring. Credit to AJ though, as once again he put on a show. Styles vs. Rollins will be a real treat down the line.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Baron Corbin would've actually been a pretty cool mystery guy to come out to fight The Miz...too bad.

Seth Rollin's pedigree is so much better. It's looking a lot better now, more powerful. I hope he keeps it.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Even with the draft I do see a mega tag match: Rollins & The Club vs Ambrose, Reigns, Cena and Orton.


 Nah, AJ and Rollins v Cena and Reigns is much better.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ambrose/Styles was serviceable, but they had a bit of a style clash.


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

Steve Black Man said:


> Rollins on commentary is always great. :rollins His Pedigree is a lot better too. Still hope he drops it after the arc with Triple H is done, but it's a decent finisher for the time being.
> 
> Great match between Styles and Ambrose as well.
> 
> Bullet Club laying out Cena was well done. Having them hit the Magic Killer on the ramp really gave some extra "umph" to it.


Glad that Seth stood tall. Miss his sliminess when it comes to Ambrose. The foot on the face was a great add on!

And the match was totally fine. People stay shitting on Ambrose but he worked very well with Styles and he actually did different shit like unique Suplexes and that cutter out of nowhere. Dean Ambrose isn't an AJ Styles or a Seth Rollins, but he can surely work well with them. Stop being so pessimistic.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> Two weeks in a row of everyone looking good. Amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> Been plenty of dead crowds over the years.


Over the years? I'm not saying this was the most dead crowd ever. I'm just saying it wasn't as vocal as it has been lately.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Rollins is such a fucking star.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Over the years? I'm not saying this was the most dead crowd ever. I'm just saying it wasn't as vocal as it has been lately.


By that, I mean the past 3 years or so, yes. There have been plenty of quiet crowds in recent years, no matter who was on top.

This thread has more activity these past two weeks that it has in awhile.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Avada Kedavra said:


> Baron Corbin would've actually been a pretty cool mystery guy to come out to fight The Miz...too bad.


And I thought Kane was the worst possible option. I was wrong.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn I am so glad Seth is back and that he is being such a badass, love it! :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

> The foot on the face was a great add on!




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/747628343655202816


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

The Boy Wonder said:


> The crowd seemed less lively tonight. They were most vocal in the opening segment when Rollins mentioned Reigns. *With him not being there they weren't as loud. *Perhaps Kane killed the crowd when people were expecting someone else.



Please.


The crowd was impartial at best to any mention of Roman. When Seth could mentioned his "obligation" to fans, he was promptly booed dismissivley. He got the same shrieks from soaked panties that he typically receives and even those were cut in half.


Ratings hit the highest they'd been in 9 weeks last Monday after he dropped the title and live attendance had fallen some 30% Crowd was alive for the two big matches and Cena by far has enough weight to his name alone that no one was heartbroken Roman wasn't in attendance. If you're going to passively insinuate Roman Reigns makes the show complete, you're going to have to bring something more substantial to give that argument credence. It isn't reflected by any numbers and it damn sure wasn't reflected by any reactions tonight.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Lavidavi35 said:


> Glad that Seth stood tall. Miss his sliminess when it comes to Ambrose. The foot on the face was a great add on!
> 
> And the match was totally fine. People stay shitting on Ambrose but he worked very well with Styles and he actually did different shit like unique Suplexes and that cutter out of nowhere. Dean Ambrose isn't an AJ Styles or a Seth Rollins, but he can surely work well with them. Stop being so pessimistic.


I thought the match was quite good. Started off slow, but really picked up steam towards the end. AJ Torture Rack bomb thing was fantastic.

Of course, the match everyone wants to see is Rollins vs Styles. If it happens at a PPV, and they're given 20/30 minutes, that will be a MOTY candidate for sure.


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

Steve Black Man said:


> I thought the match was quite good. Started off slow, but really picked up steam towards the end. AJ Torture Rack bomb thing was fantastic.
> 
> Of course, the match everyone wants to see is Rollins vs Styles. If it happens at a PPV, and they're given 20/30 minutes, that will be a MOTY candidate for sure.


Ah, yes, some of the moves he did on Ambrose tonight we're beautiful. The Torture Rack definitely too the cake, though. AJ is one of the greatest in the world, no doubt. And I'll give some credit to Ambrose as well. He may not excel much on the offensive, but I'll be damned not to admit that his selling and counter game is top notch, can't lie. Ambrose doesn't get enough credit for those little things. It takes two to sell these kinds of moves. 

And dammit if Rollins vs Styles happens anywhere but a PPV I'm filing a complaint.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Decent Raw, was pleasantly surprised Rollins brought up Roman's suspension and made fun of him for it too. Nice little touch of reality there. Guess it's up to Ambrose and Rollins to build this match up.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Im not quite sure what to say about Mizs return. The Corporate/Demon Kane stuff is fun. Maryse feigning an injury to keep the belt on Miz was good. Sidenote; good damn shes so fine. And Maryse's acting was probably the best Diva in distress acting we've ever seen in wrestling.

But all that said. Last we saw of Miz in the ring, he won the fourway at ER, then beat Cesaro in the Main Event of SD and stood tall. Him returning just to get whupped by Kane is kind of underwhelming. All in all it was fun, but I feel like they could have done something bigger for his return.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So Seth won't be on SmackDown this week? He is not on the roster for the show.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> So Seth won't be on SmackDown this week? He is not on the roster for the show.


If true, I'm good with that. He has been wrestling on alot of these shows recently and he just came back. Also, even from an appearance on TV standpoint, he doesn't need to be on both shows every week. Would be good if they try to keep these guys alittle fresh, both from a character standpoint and even from a body/bump standpoint..


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> If true, I'm good with that. He has been wrestling on alot of these shows recently and he just came back. Also, even from an appearance on TV standpoint, he doesn't need to be on both shows every week. Would be good if they try to keep these guys alittle fresh, both from a character standpoint and even from a body/bump standpoint..


Yeah and no need to put Seth and Dean together on every RAW/SD leading up to BG. Gives things some room to breathe.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> If true, I'm good with that. He has been wrestling on alot of these shows recently and he just came back. Also, even from an appearance on TV standpoint, he doesn't need to be on both shows every week. Would be good if they try to keep these guys alittle fresh, both from a character standpoint and even from a body/bump standpoint..


Should just take Ambrose off too. Dude just wrestled 2 times in 1 night the other day so he could probably use a break too tbh.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Another Raw passing me by without realizing it.
Kinda relieved tbh.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

hmmm :bjpenn not bad raw not bad


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Ambrose was referred to as the "WWE Champion" tonight. His graphic also listed him as the "WWE Champion". Perhaps a World Heavyweight Championship will be reintroduced in late July.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Davy Jones said:


> Ambrose was referred to as the "WWE Champion" tonight. His graphic also listed him as the "WWE Champion". Perhaps a World Heavyweight Championship will be reintroduced in late July.


Yeah, everytime the reference the championship tonight it was referred to as the "WWE championship." So yeah, we're definitely getting a 2nd world title, which is my personal preference tbh.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Chrome said:


> Yeah, everytime the reference the championship tonight it was referred to as the "WWE championship." So yeah, we're definitely getting a 2nd world title, which is my personal preference tbh.


Mine too. A great opportunity to give guys like Cesaro and Owens major titles runs within the next year.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Man the opener segment was so WCW stylish  They legitimately tried to make the crowd cheer for Roman...


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Tsvetoslava said:


> Man the opener segment was so WCW stylish  They legitimately tried to make the crowd cheer for Roman...


They did? :confused


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Chrome said:


> Should just take Ambrose off too. Dude just wrestled 2 times in 1 night the other day so he could probably use a break too tbh.




Originally Ambrose was supposed to do Smackdown and work tours in US Sat and Sunday night. So he was supposed to get some rest. But now he has to do shows in Hawaii Thursday, and Japan Friday and Saturday. So he's not going to get much rest over the next week. But at the same time, he's the champ. and wants to show the company how deserving he is of being the champ. So he's not going to turn down doing Smackdown tomorrow, when the show needs him. 


Basically the "names" scheduled for that show are Ambrose, Jericho, Cesaro, Sheamus, Miz and Rusev. So it's going to have a pretty empty roster. My guess is show opens with Ambrose on Miz tv which leads to a match between Ambrose with Miz/Jericho or Ambrose and partner vs MIz/Jericho in main event. Having the champion open and close the show at least will give people a reason to tune in. If Ambrose skipped the show, It the ratings on it might drop very poorly.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Raw was 2/10 . Maybe worse . 



 This guy bashes the fuck outta of it lmao


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Tsvetoslava said:


> Man the opener segment was so WCW stylish  They legitimately tried to make the crowd cheer for Roman...


I didn't get that impression. Rollins blasted Reigns. Ambrose conceded that Reigns' decision was a mistake. Stephanie McMahon called Reigns' violation an "embarrassment".


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Davy Jones said:


> Mine too. A great opportunity to give guys like Cesaro and Owens major titles runs within the next year.


They want a brand to matter. Cesaro doesn't belong near the top title of either show. HE lacks the personality and skillset needed to be the guy. Cena, Styles, Orton, Owens, and Balor have one side wrapped up.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

wwetna1 said:


> They want a brand to matter. Cesaro doesn't belong near the top title of either show. HE lacks the personality and skillset needed to be the guy. Cena, Styles, Orton, Owens, and Balor have one side wrapped up.


In theory, everyones stock rises twofold in three weeks. Cesaro is a top-10 performer right now. He'll soon be a top-five performer, top-three babyface on whichever show drafts him. His time will come.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Davy Jones said:


> In theory, everyones stock rises twofold in three weeks. Cesaro is a top-10 performer right now. He'll soon be a top-five performer, top-three babyface on whichever show drafts him. His time will come.


You have to cut promos, be charismatic, something more than just work good to be the guy. Him at the top of SD is a waste of going live Him at the top of Raw is an insult to the fan. HE is your ICor US champ that does 20min matches


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

I liked this Raw. Good show. 

Wasn't expecting them to mention Reigns' suspension but they had to make an explanation about his absence, they did the right thing. I like how they didnt say its an injury and bullshit the fans since the official statement is already out. 

After hearing Rollins and Steph on Roman, I cant help but feel Vince must be very disappointed in Reigns.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Surprised they actually addressed Reigns suspension, expected them to write him out after an attack to be honest. Rollins vs Cena was great, so happy to see Rollins wrestling again, hasn't lost a step, really enjoyed their SummerSlam match last year, another Fantastic night for Seth Rollins. 

The New Day/Wyatt Family segment badly booked in my opinion. The Wyatt Family needed to make a statement by demolishing the New Day, I'm still scratching my head on why Bray Wyatt is still a Heel after he got a huge Face reaction when he went against the League Of Nations a couple of months ago. WWE really should make him an Anti-Hero this Summer, you could see how much Wyatt enjoyed himself in that tag match and he even said in an interview that he wanted to refresh his character but of course WWE don't go with the flow and take a step backwards, we're ready for The Wyatts to become Anti-Heroes, a feud with The Club is a must. 

Kane vs Miz was a complete waste of time terrible ending with Maryse faking injury and Kane staying on his back for way longer than he needed to considering the bumps he used to take and would pop right back up. I love Kane, I'll always be a fan of his work from years ago but that match served no purpose, would have loved someone like Corbin to take the belt and even the Heels don't like Miz so Corbin taking the belt wouldn't have been strange. WWE could have even debuted someone from NXT to feud with Miz, missed opportunity in my opinion.

Dean was great on RAW as usual and The Club were booked perfectly, loved the ending spot, Magic Killer on the stage was beautiful


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

Dog shite ending. Would've have been much more intriguing if AJ & co. laid out Rollins. 

Poor AJ has been carrying the company on his mighty shoulders for the past 6 months, and has lost every important match along the way, all the while maintaining his popularity.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

this product is just soooooooooooo borrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrring


----------



## Peerless (Aug 28, 2014)

That had to be one of the worst crowds in recent memory. They were dead from the first segment.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I think this week's RAW was solid. Opening promo by Seth Rollins to acknowledge Roman Reigns' suspension which shocked me but was much needed as I thought the WWE were going to cover it up. The only thing that got me confused about the opening promo was Stephanie. Was she back as a heel again? A lot of the other matches made sense. I'm glad Banks and Paige got the win over Charlotte and Dana Brooke who ate the submission of course. The O'Neil/Rusev feud is not over yet which is fine with me. The Miz and Maryse have been enjoyable to watch so I did lol at the match against Kane and the backstage segment that followed. 

Hard to pick between match of the night but maybe its the Cena/Rollins match. These two show great chemistry and I was wondering how it was going to finish. The finish made sense as it would be a recurring theme in the Ambrose/Styles match. This match was good too and loved how the show ended with Magic Killer attack on Cena. The two things that left me unsure of how to feel was the Del Rio/Sheamus thing and the New Day/Wyatt Family segment. I enjoyed the banter between the New Day and Wyatt but who are the fans supposed to cheer for and what is up with Xavier Woods?


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Johnny Sweatpants said:


> Dog shAlberding. Would've have been much more intriguing if AJ & co. laid out Rollins.
> 
> Poor AJ has been carrying the company on his mighty shoulders for the past 6 months, and has lost every important match along the way, all the while maintaining his popularity.


Lol AJ fanboys still salty the guys not undefeated or something. AJ lost 3 big matches(Jericho at Mania, Reigns Payback/Extreme Rules) and won two big matches(Jericho Fastlane and Cena MITB). Only WWE World Champion Dean Ambrose and former WWE World Champion Roman Reigns, Chris Jericho and 2 time IC and IWC favorite Kevin Owens have beaten AJ.


Yet he's beaten John Cena, Sami Zayn, Chris Jericho, Miz, Sheamus, Alberto Del Rio, Kofi Kingston and only been with the company for 6 months. So cry me a river that he loses matches vs the World Champions lol. AJ is exactly where he should be with the company at this point. He's lucky Vince didn't book him like Kofi Kingston or Evan Bourne like he planned too. If AJ didn't do such a good job thats exactly where he would be right now.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

Two good matches + New Day Segment = that's it.

i loved the enzo squash match though.

everything else was garbage....especially the opening segment. gross.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Peerless said:


> That had to be one of the worst crowds in recent memory. They were dead from the first segment.



Yeah the crowd was terrible, they popped for a few segments or for a few wrestlers. But majority of the show they were silent.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Peerless said:


> That had to be one of the worst crowds in recent memory. They were dead from the first segment.


They were into the Rollins/Cena match with the chants. But after that they fell silent.


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

imthegame19 said:


> Lol AJ fanboys still salty the guys not undefeated or something. AJ lost 3 big matches(Jericho at Mania, Reigns Payback/Extreme Rules) and won two big matches(Jericho Fastlane and Cena MITB). Only WWE World Champion Dean Ambrose and former WWE World Champion Roman Reigns, Chris Jericho and 2 time IC and IWC favorite Kevin Owens have beaten AJ.
> 
> 
> Yet he's beaten John Cena, Sami Zayn, Chris Jericho, Miz, Sheamus, Alberto Del Rio, Kofi Kingston and only been with the company for 6 months. So cry me a river that he loses matches vs the World Champions lol. AJ is exactly where he should be with the company at this point. He's lucky Vince didn't book him like Kofi Kingston or Evan Bourne like he planned too. If AJ didn't do such a good job thats exactly where he would be right now.


For the record I had heard of him but had never seen Styes in action until RR '16, and even then I dismissed him as a joke when I first saw him. 6 months later and I've been wowed, and I'm all for building the company around him (& Owens & Enzo/Cass), (oh, and Paige.)


----------



## Kaajo36 (Jul 23, 2014)

Raw was great just because the best power couple in WWE history is back !!! Was a bit scared he would lose the title but after i saw Kane coming out (who i think will retire soon, so let him have a last feud or something like that, which is totally fine with me) i know it would end in DQ or Count Out. So I´m looking forward to them. 

Everything else was also good to watch, love the Wyatt vs New Day although it seems they gonna break up New Day with Xavier .. still very interesting feud. Main event matches were solid but predictable and Jericho is the second best man on the mic. Hopefully it is the last match of KO vs Zayn at Battleground.

For the Women´s Championship I don´t know how they will handle it at Battleground ? Fatal four way ? Because Sasha winning the title will be hold back until Summerslam which is also fine. Becky for sure will beat Natalya at BG.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

Rollins return has washed away some of the awful booking memories of last year. He's been awesome since being back and he's having the run I wish he could of had back then. Helps that the whole show hasn't revolved around him. I know he could be a great face and shiuld have been for his return but he really does a great job as a heel too. His shit eating grin is perfect. 

Wyatts and New Day was interesting again. I'm into both teams and it feels great having Bray back. He's coming off legit out there. It's a shame they didn't follow through with his face run though. 

Cena punches have reached awful levels. People always talked about them but I never really paid it much attention . It was on full display tonight. Besides that, Nice way to continue a.j and cena feud tonight.

Too bad the crowd didn't give sami love cause his promo was pretty fired up but Jericho and Owens still stole the segment for me :lol. I love their character work. For some reason I just don't give a shit about Sami yet despute good performances.

Biggest buzz kill of the night was the I.C title opponent reveal. I've missed Miz a lot and this surprise could had gone to someone new for Miz to lead a program with.

Again the show wasn't bad but I walk away not overly impressed or caring. Raw is long & there's no pay off for sitting through the whole show.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

Miami is always silent, one of the worst crowds in the world, these fuckers wake up only if The Rock appears so then they can jerk off on their Hometown boy.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Skipped through the show in about 60 minutes, the brand split couldn't come sooner. A few random thoughts from this week's show: For as good as he is as a heel, Jericho sucks at acting. It's like he's trying to play an evil villain from a kids show whenever he calls someone a "stupid idiot" in his best angry voice. Natalya looks like she's been stung by a bee all the time. Cena can't even too sweet properly, what a fucking gimp. Stephanie being back just means less of the show to watch. Apollo Crews is still vanilla as FUCK. Owens vs Zayn has run its course now imo, I never thought I'd be zoned out on a KO segment but there I was.


----------



## WúlverClub (Jan 25, 2016)

#PushBrayOffACliff said:


> Miami is always silent, one of the worst crowds in the world, these fuckers wake up only if The Rock appears so then they can jerk off on their Hometown boy.


They were in Tampa...


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

They're in Miami tonight for the SmackDown! tapings.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

WúlverClub said:


> They were in Tampa...


LOOOL :booklel

You are right, my bad.


----------



## ManiT (Feb 24, 2015)

So i guess World Heavyweight Championship return confirmed?

Everybody throughout the night said "WWE Champion/WWE Championship"


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

New Day vs Wyatt segment was booked by WWE after reading The Haitch's posts, right here on the Wrestling Forum-uhh.



THE HAITCH said:


> This feud will end in this manner:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Typical WWE, going from a good episode one week to a horrendous one the next. Last night's episode was an absolute disgrace in parts.

Opening segment, Cena vs Rollins & Ambrose vs Styles were the only highlights. While I thought Becky was booked very well in her segment with Natalya.

As for the rest where do I begin? Titus O'Neil & Rusev needs to fucking end, Titus should be nowhere near any title in the WWE, as for the match what a pathetic finish, lazy booking. Enzo & Cass and Social Outcasts was just a waste of time. Kane & Miz was laughable, one of the most pathetic moments on Raw this year, embarrassing. We had a pointless tag match after that, while despite being a fan of New Day they really need to split, they have run their course.

I really hope when this brand split happens some of the main guys from NXT get called up, while I hope we have some decent returnees, because last night proved that the roster is too small for a Brand Split in my opinion.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Still can't believe they actually went with Demon Kane as the mystery opponent, actually I can believe it but even so what a wasted opportunity. I just hope Miz and Kane don't start a feud, as previously mentioned they should have sent Corbin out there to answer the challenge, it doesn't matter that he's heel since Miz is despised by other heels, not sure if Neville is cleared to compete but even he would have been a better choice to go after Miz, they did interact last year, so many choices, shame Harper is still out, I would have loved to see him take the title off Miz. I respect Kane but WWE on the other hand failed miserably with that booking decision, the crowd didn't care and also the comstant switching between Demon and Corporate Kane is played out and makes absolutely no sense now since The Authority is no more.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Snake Plissken said:


> Still can't believe they actually went with Demon Kane as the mystery opponent, actually I can believe it but even so what a wasted opportunity. I just hope Miz and Kane don't start a feud, as previously mentioned they should have sent Corbin out there to answer the challenge, it doesn't matter that he's heel since Miz is despised by other heels, not sure if Neville is cleared to compete but even he would have been a better choice to go after Miz, they did interact last year, so many choices, shame Harper is still out, I would have loved to see him take the title off Miz. I respect Kane but WWE on the other hand failed miserably with that booking decision, the crowd didn't care and also the comstant switching between Demon and Corporate Kane is played out and makes absolutely no sense now since The Authority is no more.


That might have been the worst segment on RAW in a very long time. Just horrible.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Turned it on a little late last night to see the world's foremost bitch yapping. Click. 

Turned it on again a little later at the start of the women's tag match and that goddamn epileptic motherfucker cameraman was zooming in and out and in and fucking out and shaking that sonofabitch like it was 2011 in Tōhoku. He managed to accomplish levels of nausea in less than 30 seconds what usually takes a 4-hour boat ride. Click. 

And that was that. At this moment I have no fucking clue about anything that happened all night other than the few seconds of the women's match that was complete and utter crap. And as long as this is the steaming fucking pile of horseshit they're going to keep trying to feed me, that's how it's going to stay. 

So for yet another week, FUCK YOU, Vince.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Davy Jones said:


> That might have been the worst segment on RAW in a very long time. Just horrible.


It was definitely the lowest point of the show for sure, it had so much potential to be great and after Kane's pyro hit, you could probably hear a pin drop, the fans looked bored, I do feel bad for Kane and Miz but at the same time whoever decided to green light that match should be embarrassed. At this point Kane being treated as a "Surprise" is laughable. He's stayed as relevant as he possibly can but the character really has no direction to go at this point.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

lol Great punishment for Reigns, he gets 30 days off and he gets a main event pay day


----------



## Sugnid (Feb 11, 2010)

ManiT said:


> So i guess World Heavyweight Championship return confirmed?
> 
> Everybody throughout the night said "WWE Champion/WWE Championship"


Soooooooooooooo disappointing.

I hope that this is just a stopgap until the draft happens, then they rename them WWE Raw Champion and WWE Smackdown Champion.

But I know deep down that they are taking the easy route out with this and they will bring back the WHC.

They had the prefect opportunity from the outset to make each brands title of equal importance.

I know people aren't keen on the titles being the same design bar a colour change, but having the same design means there isn't any stigma towards either of the belts.

But now, straight away, it will be a case of "Oh, the WHC is on Smackdown = B show.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Not a fan of Sasha easily getting a win over Charlotte/Dana already in the context of Becky Lynch not getting a win over either of them ever, even though she's feuded with Charlotte for 3-4 months this year.



imthegame19 said:


> Lol AJ fanboys still salty the guys not undefeated or something. AJ lost 3 big matches(Jericho at Mania, Reigns Payback/Extreme Rules) and won two big matches(Jericho Fastlane and Cena MITB). Only WWE World Champion Dean Ambrose and former WWE World Champion Roman Reigns, Chris Jericho and 2 time IC and IWC favorite Kevin Owens have beaten AJ.
> 
> 
> Yet he's beaten John Cena, Sami Zayn, Chris Jericho, Miz, Sheamus, Alberto Del Rio, Kofi Kingston and only been with the company for 6 months. So cry me a river that he loses matches vs the World Champions lol. AJ is exactly where he should be with the company at this point. He's lucky Vince didn't book him like Kofi Kingston or Evan Bourne like he planned too. If AJ didn't do such a good job thats exactly where he would be right now.


Its pretty ridiculous how a lot of AJ fans act like he's being jobbed out and booked on the same level as Zack Ryder. He's only lost to World Champs and Kevin Owens. He's crushed everyone else he's faced.


----------



## Hyphen (Oct 26, 2014)

The opening segment was enjoyable, it got a bit messy with AJ and Cena joining in but overall it was a solid opening. Seth especially did a great job there.

The women's tag match was actually quite good. I usually skip most women's matches as I find they lack the intensity, storytelling and overall feel of importance but I sat through this one and it wasn't that bad. Even though I think Dana is horribly outmatched on the main roster, the Sasha vs Charlotte storyline and the surprisingly impressive offense of Paige made it watchable. 

Titus vs Rusev was alright but it's kind of sad to see how the creative manages to kill Rusev's momentum in favor of Titus, who by all accounts should be no more than a jobber. It's now the second time where they could have made Rusev the main event monster heel they so desperately need and screwed up.

Seth vs Cena was pretty good for the most part but I was horribly unimpressed with Cena yet again. On PPVs he seems to get it together but I swear he only uses his three signature moves on tv as I can't really recall him doing anything else than 3 attempts at a five knuckle shuffle, an AA and a STF. Especially when he's against Seth of all people, who has one of the deepest movesets in the company, it stands out like a sore thumb.

Enzo and Cass squash match was forgettable but since it's them they still made it somewhat entertaining. Same can't be said about the Becky/Natalya segment. That feud is exactly what I mean with why I don't like most of the women's wrestling in WWE. The feud is boring, their characters can't really carry the programme either and their in-ring skills, while some of the best of the women, are still lacking compared to most of the men.

Highlight Reel was definitely a good moment. All three men were doing a great job on the mic, not really a surprise from Jericho and Owens of course but Zayn surprised me in a positive way. The ending was great and it effectively set up a match all of us want to see.

Miz vs Kane wasn't anything special but it was enough of a twist to get me interested and the in-ring action was enough to keep it that way. Not bad for a tv match.

Cesaro and Apollo vs Sheamus and Del Rio can be summarized in one word: Skip. Even though all 4 men can hold their own very well in the ring, none of them have enough personality to carry such a match. 

Wyatt family vs New Day is probably the best thing going on on WWE programming at the moment. Both these incredibly over stables are re-inventing themselves every time they come into contact with each other. This could lead to something special.

Ambrose vs Styles a worthy main event with a decent enough ending to make me want to watch again next week.


I actually quite liked this Raw. Didn't skip a whole lot and even really enjoyed some parts. Not bad WWE, keep it up.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I missed it live last night but just watched the opening segment and Seth was pure dynamite. His delivery was so on point, the man has really gotten a lot better at the mic since last year.He paced the promo very well and kept the crowd engaged.


----------



## bmack086 (Aug 21, 2015)

I'm one that rarely watches Raw, as I'll usually catch occasional segments and just read the results/check thw highlights later. I watched the majority of this one, and I think a lot posters on here are just really bitter. Just because they don't book segments exactly how you want them to, doesn't make it bad.

The opening segment was very solid. Kind of a throwback to the old days, considering all of the guys were solid on the mic. The matches were fine. Of course Cena/Rollins and Ambrose/Styles were predictable. WWE was trying to find a way for the matches to have some meaning. They did that and furthered their storyline. Everyone (should have) knew it was going to be Cena v Styles and The Shield Triple threat, they weren't going to automatically change that. If they did, they wpuld have been criticized. As far as them wasting "ppv quality" matches on Raw. First off isn'tthat good for the consumer, to see high qquality matches on free tv? Second its obviously those guys are being split up, so they wont have opportunities later on. And third Cena/Rollins has happened a hundred times...

Regarding Miz and Rusev's (likely) opponents for Battleground. Definitely there's a bit left to be desired there...but its Battleground. Title changes dont happen at Battleground. This is just to get them to bigger programs at Summerslam, where Miz is almost certainly dropping thr title, and they're just trying to establish a long reign Rusev to build him up again. There's complaining and then there's not seeing the big picture. Being critical and being ignorant are two different things; at least they should be.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

WúlverClub said:


> They were in Tampa...


Close enough, and the apathy is obviously contagious.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

AryaDark said:


> *Miz had the match won and knew it but he had to take care of Maryse.... what a great guy.*


You didn't get it, Miz didn't have the match won, Kane was beating the hell out of him and Maryse needed to simulate that she got hurt so Miz would take care of her and Kane would stop beating the hell outu of him.

It wasn't difficult to understand it, even a 5 years old kid could get it easily.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

When was Darren young EVER GREAT!!!!


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

Good show. Effective way to build up the Battleground main event without Roman around, Sami was absolute GOLD on the mic during the Highlight Reel, Becky was straight fire, and really liked the New Day/Wyatts segment. Woods being hypnotised or whatever and joining the Wyatts would be awesome. Only things I didn't care for were Rusev/Titus (Titus has no business contending for a singles title IMO) and Kane (was hoping for an appearance from another demon :$), and the crowd could have been louder.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol crowd is dead, no one gives a fuck about Kane in 2016. Everyone was so excited like maybe a returning wrestler or some new guy from NXT, then Kane's music hit and everyone in the audience had the exact same thought "Ugh".


Eh the crowd has been dead for years my friend, no point blaming Kane! Is this the same guy that got a decent pop from the crowd after been introduced by Lilian?? People still care for Kane, it's just the crowds are just more or less shit every week unless there in the UK or it's the Raw after Mania.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

i dont think woods is being hypnotized hes just realizing how stupid the new day is


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

The sign above Ambrose is being talked about more than the actual show.


----------



## MillionDollarChamp (Nov 26, 2006)

Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> The sign above Ambrose is being talked about more than the actual show.


what destroyed the family?


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

MillionDollarChamp said:


> what destroyed the family?


That lying bitch Ashley Lynn.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The main event storyline is actually being built well. Everyone has gotten a chance to look strong thus far. This is how feuds should be built. Not with one guy standing tall EVERY. SINGLE. WEEK.

Hope WWE keeps it up.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Seth sold that spot so well. One normally focuses on Seth's amazing in ring talent noticing his move set and tends to overlook how great he is at selling too.


----------



## MillionDollarChamp (Nov 26, 2006)

Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> The sign above Ambrose is being talked about more than the actual show.


http://www.foxsports.com/wwe/story/wwe-monday-night-raw-ashley-lynn-lied-sign-062716

the Ashley Lynn mystery solved


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Dolorian said:


> Seth sold that spot so well. One normally focuses on Seth's amazing in ring talent noticing his move set and tends to overlook how great he is at selling too.


One of the best. Still getting memories of that time before his injury where he faked getting hurt near the end of a match. You had experts on here saying it was a torn acl and it was serious but all he was doing was selling and faking.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

Oh yeahh Demon Kane is back!! I hope Kane wins the IC title a Battleground for third time, Kane would be better champion than the miz and kevin owens, It would be awesome if we have Corporate Kane as the GM of Smackdown and Demon Kane as the IC Champion, Kane deserves to win another title, and the smarks who complain every time Kane shows up...... fuck you.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

another abysmal raw
thankfully I watched the recording and did not watch it live


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

AJ and Rollins were excellent in the closing segment.

AJ calling the magic killer and then kneeling over Cena was a brilliantly done and was great in getting him heat.

Then Rollins not being one want be upstaged, hitting Dean with another pedigree and then placing his boot over Dean's head :done


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

If Ambrose wouldn't be my personal jesus, I'd definetly choose Rollins as my messiah. 
His acting is just soooo good, jesus christ. "Nonononono..." :bateman


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Anyone else finding it a little strange ... and indeed worryingly hypocritical of WWE, to be still putting Reigns over as the babyface, even when incorporating his drug use and suspension into the angle?

We have heel Rollins and heel Steph saying he's a failure and an embarrassment ... while face Ambrose says "We all make mistakes ... and he owned it."

Is this how we treat wellness policy violations now?

If so, can we please have RVD back?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

greasykid1 said:


> Anyone else finding it a little strange ... and indeed worryingly hypocritical of WWE, to be still putting Reigns over as the babyface, even when incorporating his drug use and suspension into the angle?
> 
> We have heel Rollins and heel Steph saying he's a failure and an embarrassment ... while face Ambrose says "We all make mistakes ... and he owned it."
> 
> ...


 Hopefully he gets pushed down the card, he shouldn't be anywhere near the title for the next year. If you were one of the guys backstage, how filthy would you be to see him come back and be put back in the title picture again. You bust your ass day in and day out and abide the companies rules, then their chosen one embarrasses the company like that only serves his suspension and comes back right at the top of the card....


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Seth saved us!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

First two hours were really good. The third hour was atrocious.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Phenomenal One said:


> If you were one of the guys backstage, how filthy would you be to see him come back and be put back in the title picture again. You bust your ass day in and day out and abide the companies rules, then their chosen one embarrasses the company like that only serves his suspension and comes back right at the top of the card....


Yes, it is just not good for the morale on the lockeroom. Even if we just focus on the people involved with the feud it is rather unfair to them. Seth in particular who busted his ass making an incredible recovery from a career threatening injury and has been working RAW/SD and live shows since he came back non-stop and Ambrose who even did double duty last weekend precisely because Roman was suspended. Not to mention that both are having to carry the Shield match feud without Roman all the way to BG. It is just unfair to them to then have Roman just come back, win the title at BG and stay on the same spot as he was before. I can see the people in the lockeroom being disappointed by that treatment of their peers (Seth and Dean). They would be rewarding irresponsibility over hard work by continuing to push Roman as if nothing happened.

Best thing to do is to have Roman pinned at the BG match to get him out of the title picture and then maybe let Seth and Ambrose have their 1 on 1 at SummerSlam or some other setup.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

The first hour was pretty good but after New Day vs Wyatt dialogue came on the show rapidly decreased quality wise. I still think 3 hours is just too much air time. It was an average RAW in my opinion.


----------

